# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  "Что нам стоит план построить..." или создаём развёрнутый сценплан свадьбы методом мозгового штурма

## Курица

Все мы когда-то были новичками...У каждого была  ПЕРВАЯ свадьба... 
 И каждый был бы рад перед дебютом получить добрый совет от того, у кого ведение праздника под названием СВАДЬБА уже не вызывает особого содрогания. :Aga: 

Вот-написал парень пост такой-даже темку рискнул открыть для этого:



> Не знаю или подобные темы создавать можно, но думаю, не убьёте
> Итак, первая свадьба будет скоро, первый опыт. Веду не один - в паре. С 13:00 до 23:00 на 150 Человек. Может кто, чё посоветует? Как вести себя, что не стоит делать и т. д. (никто на свадьбе не знает, что я впервые вести буду).


Но никто - ни один человек- с 17 октября 2013 года-не ответил Паше. А почему?
да потому, что слишком уж обтекаемым выглядит его вопрос...
Из серии-пойди туда-не знаю куда, принеси то-не знаю что, смотрите, процитирую:
"_Может, кто что посоветует_..." :Meeting: 
 ну вот-никто и ничего не посоветовал ...и не потому, что у нас все недружелюбные жадины тут собрались. Просто-нужна конкретика.
Так?

 Ещё случай...одна милая девушка недавно пришла к нам на Форум - у неё другая проблема: она вела свадьбы, но раньше, некоторое время обратно,( а жизнь вносит свои коррективы в праздники),да еще вела она по готовому сценарию, прописанному ей, актрисе, режиссером-более опытной ведущей.
 Вот и  оказалось, что сейчас её сценарий должен претерпеть некие изменения, чтобы стать рабочим.

Отсюда вывод- нужна такая темка для новичков, в которой можно будет получить неотложную скорую помощь при подготовке к свадьбе.
А так как провести любой праздник без сценплана невозможно, родилась темка именно с таким (см.выше) названием.

 До того, как мы решили её открыть (а мы-это группа форумчан, заинтересованных в том, чтобы помочь новичкам в деле ведения праздников), была уже проведена некая (немаленькая) работа: а именно - проанализированы 9 разных сценпланов свадьбы и выбраны типичные блоки сценария.
Вот "поколдовать" над ними мы и *приглашаем ВСЕХ ЖЕЛАЮЩИХ* сказать своё слово!

А теперь слово *Анне* - именно она и будет ведущей данной темки.
Именно Нюся и будет структурировать и дополнять рабочий сценплан свадьбы.
На выходе же должно получиться общее "детище",такой сценплан, обросший советами,  с которым любому новичку будет нетрудно работать, лишь наполнив его фишками и изюмчиком -  из Инета, с  нашего или дружественного нам форума или просто из своего опыта.

P.S. А темку юноши Паши я просто закрою-т.к.она оказалась "мёртворождённой" :Meeting:

----------


## himmelinka

спасибо, Таня, за тему!

Итак, проанализировав целых 9 сценарных планов, мной составлен примерный сценарный план свадьбы, который сейчас покажу и предложу для обсуждения!

получив столько планов, знаете, чему я обрадовалась? не тому, что есть обязательные моменты, обряды, о которых всем давно известно, не наполнению плана фишками с форума или своими вещами, а тому, что даже в полученных планах, отправленных мне в личку (в пяти из них, если быть точнее), девочки писали небольшим этаким вступлением перед планом - знакомство с гостями, велкомзона.. вот оно начало работы...любому начинающему будет очень полезно знать, как важна работа с гостями, ведь именно они будут реагировать на наши слова, действия, участвовать в конкурсах, играх, создавать вместе с нами атмосферу праздника.

Самое немаловажное в любом плане - вступление, основная часть и заключение, на этом и строится программа. Что конкретно за чем идет, каждый определяет для себя сам, например, семейный очаг, он может быть зажжен в начале вечера или в середине банкета, а кому-то кажется логичным завершением свадебных обрядов. Все мы разные и вИдение праздников у нас разное.

Начинающим ведущим очень полезны советы от знающих и мудрых профессионалов своего дела, пожалуйста, советуйте нам!
мнение каждого очень важно!!!!

----------


## himmelinka

Сценарный план
(свадьба)
 
Знакомство с гостями, зона «Wellcom» (оформление для фотографирования, баннер, составление поздравлений, план рассадки и т.д.). 
Совет: если молодожены задерживаются, дать возможность гостям выпить-перекусить)

*Встреча молодоженов

*(*где* – улица, фойе, банкетный зал, *чем* - ленты, арки, цветки-лепестки, каравай-рушники и т.д.,  *как* – молодые входят сразу или позже, сами встречают и т.д.) (совет: дать возможность переодеться, раздеться, попудрить носик и т.д.)

*Первое застолье
*
Совет: избегать стихотворений, если они не собственного сочинения, если их знают и вообще стихотворения не воспринимаются на слух, никаких уставов, правил поведения из интернета, 30-40 минут.
*1.  Первый тост (недолгий, ёмкий, за новобрачных).*

*2.  Тост за родителей (подводка к тосту – притча, медитация, поздравление от родителей, какой - лирический, весёлый и т.д.) (если есть бабушки, дедушки – тост за бабушек, дедушек).*

*3.  Знакомство с гостями (интерактив, застольная игра, активирование гостей, свадебная кричалка, представление гостей – в стихах, музыкальные  нарезки на представление и т.д.). Тост за гостей.*

*4.   Тост за любовь (развлекательный момент) (подводка любая – активашка с гостями, почему кольцо носят на безымянном пальце, продажа первого поцелуя , свадебный репортаж, история знакомства и т.д.)*

*(тут может быть семейный очаг)*
*5.  Первый танец (подводка к первому танцу)*

Музыкальный  перерыв (перекур, не больше 4-х песен, 10-15 мин.)

Церемония вручения подарков
Как вручают подарки? Долго…..церемония может занять долгое время (зависит от количества гостей), а может пройти за 30 минут. Можно поздравлять столами, можно группами – семья, друзья, коллеги и т.д.
Как вариант – европейская церемония (в начале торжества, чтоб букеты не завяли), учитывать, что не все любят говорить, некоторые никак не уйдут от открыток, друзья поздравляют флешмобом, сценкой .
Можно отдельным блоком, можно разбивать  поздравления на  несколько этапов (по желанию).
Если церемония заняла более 35-40 минут (перекур, музыкальный перерыв 10-15 мин.)
Танец пожеланий, разноцветные танцы.

*Второе застолье (развлекательное)*
В ход пошли блоки, которые можно менять местами. Что такое блок? Объединение нескольких деталей, действий в одно. Ориентироваться по ситуации, не обязательно проводить всё, смотреть на реакцию гостей, самих молодоженов.

*1.  Гадание на первенца.*

*2.  Прощание с холостяцкой жизнью и девичьей фамилией (минут 10-15).*

*3.  Активные игры, конкурсы. Моментальные спектакли.*

*4.  Поцелуйчики (их выделю отдельно, сюда входят: поцелуйная академия, поцелуи по- старославянски от Окрыленной, поцелуи в багете и т.д.)*

*5.  Романтический момент для молодых (обязательно – тост за умение молчать от Тани-Курочки!).*

*6.  Свидетельский блок.*

*7.  Родительский блок.*

*8.  Блок «Породнение».*

*9.  Блок для новобрачных (перетанцовки, клятвы, обязанности и т.д.).*

*10. Песочная церемония.*

*11. Кражи (их может не быть совсем, а может быть очень много).*

*12. Анимашки (не на последнем месте). Танцевальные батлы.*

Музыкальный перерыв  20-25 мин. (4-5 песен, мое ИМХО – танцевать они могут и без нас, но если очень хотят и на танцполе человек 15-20 (а не 3-5) – на здоровье.

*Третье застолье*
(У кого-то оно может быть и 4-е, и 5-ое, принципиальной разницы нет).

*1.  Торт (подводка, притча, продажа торта и т.д. тост за сладкую жизнь).*

*2. Семейный очаг (он может быть и тут).*

*3. Танцы с родителями и общий семейный танец.*

*4. Букет-подвязка.*

5. Финал.

----------

vashelga1968 (12.02.2019), Гриценко (17.02.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (07.06.2018), Марина0402 (09.12.2019), Плюше4ка (04.05.2016)

----------


## Курица

Как ВЫ поняли, уважаемы заглянувшие в темку, это-результат анализа и выделения типичных блоков сценплана свадьбы.
Исходя из проанализированных Анной.

ТЕПЕРЬ вам и карты в руки. Пишите. Уточняйте.Расширяйте(сужайте)...и т.п. А Анна будет анализировать добавленное и время от времени вносить в ЭТОТ план дополнительные строки(моменты,советы и т.п.)

Думаю, это будет полезно всем-и новичкам, и "старичкам"))) :Aga:

----------

Ленком (09.04.2018)

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

Хочу сразу высказать СВОЕ мнение. Может не в тему, а может кому и пригодится. 
Для того, чтобы сразу задать тон мероприятия, нужно продумать *ЯРКУЮ встречу и ПЕРВЫЙ ТОСТ*. Они должны быть *динамичными и с юмором* (добрым и не пошлым). Тогда гости начинают тянуться к празднику, хотеть его.

----------


## himmelinka

Анюта! очень в тему и, конечно, пригодится, отличный совет! а что для тебя значит ЯРКАЯ встреча?

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добрый вечер! Вот это здорово, спасибо большое! Что Танечка ( Курочка) открыла новую полезную темку!
Действительно это очень полезно нетолько для новичков, но и для всех нас, чтобы и дальше  развивать наши мысли, вносить какое-то новшество!
Анечка, я от души поздравляю тебя с этим прекрассным  званием, как ведущая нашей темки! Удачи тебе и нам всем!

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> а что для тебя значит ЯРКАЯ встреча?


я давно отошла от обрасывания молодых мелочью, конфетами, рисом, потому как гости (по непонятной мне причине) все это кидают не под ноги, а норовят бросить в голову.((((
Поэтому я встречаю лентами яркими, чтобы жизнь заиграла ЯРКИМИ КРАСКАМИ, колокольчиками - отпугиваем злых духов, Березовыми веточками ( для чего, не помню уже, надо в заготовках посмотреть). Все это должно быть без заунывности. Заменяли каравай шоколадом (т.к. они еще совсем маленькие, а в детстве все любят сладкое) - на сладкую жизнь.
Ну и первый тост ВЕСЕЛЫЙ и не длинный. 
Я не люблю стихи, поэтому я их тоже не использую.

----------


## Марина Миг

Анюта, спасибо тебе большое за твой труд, за проделанную работу! Несколько лет назад такой план сделал бы мою жизнь лучше и веселее )))
Особенно вот это порадовало



> обязательно – тост за умение молчать от Тани-Курочки!


 :Yes4:   :Ok: 
Многие моменты я в своем плане не указывала, потому как состовляла его попринципу "два пишу, один в уме".
Посмотрела на план с точки зрения новичка. На вскидку, вопросы, которые возникли: что такое родительский блок? Что в нем делать? У меня это, например, интервью с родителями, которое может перейти в песочную церемонию (объединение двух семей) или танец молодоженов с родителями - по договоренности. Но все эти блоки прописаны отдельно. Может быть, я что-то упускаю? Анют, вопрос этот не к тебе, а к тем, у кого этот блок отдельно от прочего прописан.




> Третье застолье
> (У кого-то оно может быть и 4-е, и 5-ое, принципиальной разницы нет).


Тут я просто уточню: то, что у Ани обозначено как второе застолье - это, по сути, кульминация праздника. Ее продолжительность зависит от общего времени, соответственно, в нем может быть несколько танцевальных перерывов.




> Они должны быть динамичными и с юмором (добрым и не пошлым)


Анют, отчасти с тобой соглашусь. Да, юморной тон встречи и первого тоста задают настрой праздника, однако не всегда они подходят. У меня были очень лирически настроенные молодожены. И вся свадьба была лирической, сердечной. Очень душевная, но без куража. Мне самой в какой-то момент захотелось, чтобы душа эээээх, развернулась ))) И не хватало драйва, но только мне. Потому что молодожены, гости и родители именно так воспринимали этот день - с теплой улыбкой, с блеском в глазах и слезами счастья.

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> Анют, отчасти с тобой соглашусь. Да, юморной тон встречи и первого тоста задают настрой праздника, однако не всегда они подходят. У меня были очень лирически настроенные молодожены. И вся свадьба была лирической, сердечной. Очень душевная, но без куража. Мне самой в какой-то момент захотелось, чтобы душа эээээх, развернулась ))) И не хватало драйва, но только мне. Потому что молодожены, гости и родители именно так воспринимали этот день - с теплой улыбкой, с блеском в глазах и слезами счастья


да, согласна, есть и такой настрой, но что мешает делать лирические блоки? Ведь первый тост их не отменяет.

----------


## himmelinka

> ПЕРВЫЙ ТОСТ. Они должны быть динамичными и с юмором





> юморной тон встречи и первого тоста задают настрой праздника, однако не всегда они подходят. У меня были очень лирически настроенные молодожены.


девочки, выбор мы предоставим новичкам, ведь они будут создавать программу, именно свой план, и будут разные заказчики, с которыми нужно беседовать о том, что они хотят видеть на свадьбе.

----------


## Курица

> нужно продумать ЯРКУЮ встречу


 :Aga: 



> а что для тебя значит ЯРКАЯ встреча?


Я предлагаю ,Нюсь, тебе , так сказать, с карандашом в руках, прочитать вот такую темку в свадебном разделе http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=117432  - судя по названию, там могут быть различные виды встреч описаны.
Вот и Анна Ярославна нам некоторые варианты, ею применяемые, предложила:



> лентами яркими, чтобы жизнь заиграла ЯРКИМИ КРАСКАМИ, колокольчиками - отпугиваем злых духов, Березовыми веточками


и вот эту темку тоже полистай "Чем занять гостей до приезда молодых"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136584 

Думаю, в результате "советов" на этот момент (встреча молодых) у нас прибавится!!! :Ok: 

Следующий момент для обсуждения-первый тост.
И тоже есть темка в соответствующем разделе-даже с 2007 года!!!(представляете???)-вот она http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28805 
тоже стоит её посмотреть, даже исходя из посыла "Новое-хорошо забытое старое!"

----------


## Марина Миг

> да, согласна, есть и такой настрой, но что мешает делать лирические блоки? Ведь первый тост их не отменяет.


Ань, мы с тобой уже обсуждали этот момент в скайпе. Ты это видишь так, я - чуть иначе. Мы ж от этого хуже не стали ))) Где-то просто нутром чувствую, что не пойдет лирика - и прямо на свадьбе перестраиваюсь, а где-то вижу - это именно то, что надо. 
Тут нет общего рецепта, каждый выбирает по себе




> девочки, выбор мы предоставим новичкам, ведь они будут создавать программу, именно свой план, и будут разные заказчики, с которыми нужно беседовать о том, что они хотят видеть на свадьбе.


и я про то  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> выбор мы предоставим новичкам, ведь они будут создавать программу





> и я про то


и я имела в виду только КОСТЯК сценплана с "советами", что и как МОЖНО использовать, тонкости всякие-без конкретики...без наполнения...

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> Ты это видишь так, я - чуть иначе.


Марусь, я же написала, что это мое мнение.)))))))

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

А я встречи делаю по желанию молодых,но перед этим я им предлагаю , как бы они хотели, чтобы их встретили ведущая и гости!
И смотря какое время года! Вот сейчас время года осень, и я предлагаю сделать на палочке ленточки  длиной 1 метр золотистого цвета, и оранжевого цвета, и встречать молодых в зале! Так как на улице уже поздней осенью становиться темно!
А если зимнее время,то и  молодых можно встречать ленточками белыми и серебристами и нежно -голубыми,и тоже на палочке.
а лепестками роз можно применить в первом танце молодых!
Я давно уже не беру при втрече молодых, конфеты -карамельки,рис и пшено! ак выне скажете бросает кто куда!
Летом встреча, это да! Здесь и лепестки роз, и яркие ленточки разного цвета, и всё что угодно можно сделать!
Но торжественная встреча молодых, для гостей у меня начинаеться так:

Звучит красивый колокольный звон! 

Молодые заходят в зал,все гости стоят коридором!
Расступитесь, гости дорогие!
сейчас появяться наши молодые.
Новобрачных вы улыбками встречайте
и добра удачи все желайте!
звучат аплодисменты!
ВЕдущая: Порог праздничного зала переступила вновь зарегистрированная пара в лице жениха-
в лице невесты.............! далее!
в центре коридора стоят родители с очагом мамы по обе стороны,  и в руках у них  по кручонной свечке а папы между ними держат очаг.Но можно и каравай, (часто каравай не привозят в столовую, а встречают после загса дома поэтому и пишу что очаг.
У гостей в руках ленточки золотистого и оранжевого цвета.
Девочки,это просто моё предложение, строго прошу не судить,может ещё кто-то дальше развернёт? У всех ведь встречи разные бывают!

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Девочки спасибо за свои планы из которых, Анна составила для меня один общий.  Мне тяжело сейчас подобрать те слова, чтобы не звучало лестью....Я искренне всем благодарна за помощь оказанную мне. Мне со своей стороны в сценплан добавить нечего а посему, если разрешите я буду молча читать и анализировать не только свои ошибки, но и весь подход к проведению свадьбы. Низкий поклон всем!

----------


## ***Маруся***

> такая темка для новичков


о-о-очень нужна. Я пока провела всего две маленькие свадьбы. Молодожены и гости остались довольны, а вот у меня было чувство неудовлетворенности. Вот читаю сейчас сценплан, а в голове совсем по-другому все выстраивается, чем раньше. Спасибо, Татьяна за такую тему.

----------


## YLKE

Лично мое мнение. Перестроиться прямо на свадьбе новичок не сможет, по этому желательно придерживаться классики, весь риск должен быть сведен к минимуму.
Я за классическую встречу с посыпушками :Smile3:

----------


## Анжелика.

Ой, девочки, какие вы умнички! Это очень нужный план. В принципе я по такому плану и составляю свой сценарий. Ну конечно так да не так. У меня родительский блок обычно в первом застолье. Ньюансы разные, в зависимости от пары молодых. Если нет кого-то из родителей, все тонкости учитываются. На последней свадьбы у меня из родителей были только мамы. Жених танцевал с мамой своей, а Невеста говорила своей маме слова благодарности, потом молодые подарили им букеты роз и маленькие сувенирчики...мамы плакали.Кричали кричалки для тёщи и свекрови, потом смотрели, смогут ли сватьи дружить и ладить. Одевали на них одну юбку на двоих, давали по одному валенку 45-ого размера, каждая из мам одевала валенок на правую ногу, а на плечи один огромный платок, танцевали они под Эх валенки, да валенки!!! Ну конечно-же мамы справились, очень зажигательно плясали. Вобщем при знакомстве с парой, сразу спрашиваю про родителей и бабушек с дедушкой. На последней свадьбе у нас были очень красивые бабушка с дедушкой, я вызвала их так - дедушка с невестой, жених с бабушкой попросила их взяться за руки что-бы бабушка с дедушкой передали частичку своей любви в новую семью(у бабушки с дедушкой в этом году был юбилей 45 лет вместе). Потом они танцевали под песню группы Рождество - молодость. Эээхх как было красиво!

----------


## Анжелика.

Велком зона... ВСТРЕЧА МОЛОДЫХ. Конечно, хочется удивлять не только молодых и гостей, но и себя. Однако я предпочитаю молодых встречать по старинке, только без крупы и манеток, только лепестки роз. Красиво, удобно, празднично. Минимум реквизита так сказать. Ах да, в этот раз я ещё делала радугу арку из воздушных шаров! Эффект потрясающий конечно. 
Велком зону делала в августе первый раз, у нас народ вообще пунктуальный, времени особо нет на это, но я попыталась. Сделала "Седьмое небо" обычный столик, декорировала тканью, гостей встречал Купидон, все подходили к нему, он каждому гостю давал ЗВЕЗДУ(распечатала на принтере и вырезала) на звёздочке было написано примерно следующее - ОБЯЗУЮСЬ ОПЛАТИТЬ ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЙ БАНКЕТ МОЛОДЫМ... И так далее! Фотограф фотографировал гостя с его звездой, а потом всё это подарили молодым(фотки скинули им на диск)! Молодые то не видели то что происходило до их прихода, это стало для них большим и весёлым сюрпризом. Вобщем-то потом у нас Купидон переоделся, но СЕДЬМОЕ НЕБО так и привлекало гостей, в течении вечера ходили туда фоткаться. Купидон когда ушёл, оставил табличку  - ушёл на работу... звонить 12345... Ну и СЕДЬМОЕ НЕБО пригодилось для поцелуйной академии, невеста там сидела на седьмом небе от счастья, а жених к ней прилетел на ракете (друзья жениха на руках его несли) и подарил неземной поцелуй  :Grin:

----------


## himmelinka

Анжелика, спасибо, что поделилась.

Марина уже поняла мою мысль, которую я преследовала при составлении плана, план должен содержать некоторые обязательные элементы, о которых нельзя забывать..

У нашей инициативной группы не было цели составить конкретный сценплан для обязательного его исполнения новичками (начинающими ведущими) по пунктам, мы пытаемся показать, что за чем примерно следует,  план постоянно будет корректироваться и дополняться, с учетом ваших советов.

Тут очень полезны и ссылки, которые девочки дают, ведь все уже придумано до нас, зачем выдумывать велосипед?

По поводу встречи с посыпушками - лепестками роз или специальными наборами, которые так любят покупать сами молодожены. Этот вопрос обязательно (особенно, если встреча не на улице) надо обговорить с администрацией кафе, ресторана и т.д. некоторые сразу предупреждают, что у них сорить нельзя! и тогда подойдет встреча с разноцветными лентами, арками.

----------


## Курица

> в этот раз я ещё делала* радугу арку из воздушных шаров*! Эффект потрясающий конечно.


эту арку я тоже делала, поделилась фото с нею моя землячка-*Инна Разгуляй* -в какой-то свадебной темке,и я попробовала.
 Хорошо ее "строить", если гости пришли раньше-нужны шары разных цветов (если радужная арка-то по 7 -10 шаров 7 цветов радуги, или же просто по 7 шаров на дугу-и двухсторонний скотч-квадратики скотча соединяют одинаково надутые шары "бочками" в одну дугу, пимпочки завязанные-внизу. и получится вот так:
[IMG]http://*********su/3642450.jpg[/IMG] 
фото с моей свадьбы
Ещё могут быть дуги-шары такими:
[IMG]http://*********su/3638354.jpg[/IMG] 
фото с Инета

----------

moros (22.06.2016)

----------


## Анжелика.

> эту арку я тоже делала,


Танечка, так я её и делала благодаря тебе  :Grin: 



> У нашей инициативной группы не было цели составить конкретный сценплан для обязательного его исполнения новичками (начинающими ведущими) по пунктам, мы пытаемся показать, что за чем примерно следует, план постоянно будет корректироваться и дополняться, с учетом ваших советов.


Анечка, да я поняла! Вы очень благородное дело затеяли! Потому как сама я долго к этому шла, очень трудно на самом деле начинающим, тыкаешься везде как глупый котёнок, а в итоге всё-равно приходишь к уже изобретённому "велосипеду"! Так что вы огромные молодцы!!!

----------


## Свет142

Девочки, а вот у меня мечта есть проводить свадебные обряды в нашем краеведческом музее. Только не знаю с чего начать. Реально есть два зала - археология и быт 19 века. Думаю, может обряд первобытный сделать и потом перейти в зал с бытом и обряд расхлебывания каши. Но пока идеи в голове а на бумаге как-то не могу их выстроить.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Хорошую тему для начинающих ведущих в помощь открыли. Я только поддерживаю. И даже если некоторые мэтры будут делать "Фииии..." и возмущаться, что конкурентов этим в своих городах растят...  :Grin:  Именно, чтобы праздники были ВСЕГДА достойными и приходящая новая молодёжь была НАСТОЯЩЕЙ, нужно им помогать. Это было лирическое отступление.  :Grin: 

Внимательно прочла план свадьбы. В принципе, всё так и есть в основе. Всё-таки свадьба в большинстве своём - это традиции сложившиеся годами. Они то и лежат в основе и создают костяк. И их собственно не так много.
 4 основных момента вокруг  которых нанизываются бусинки праздника. А уж переставлять какие-то блоки, моменты, тосты, заменять и корректировать - это уже в порядке вещей.
1. встреча и начало свадьбы
2. поздравления и вручение подарков. 
3. развлечения на свадьбе
4. заключительная часть

 Ну а  этих бусинок и их вариантов такое множество! Главное уметь отделить  зёрна от плеве. Но это уже другой вопрос.
А эти 4 момента, которые я перечислила выше, уже зависят от конкретной пары и их представлений о своём празднике. Обязательно дальше сценарий строится для них. Бывают такие, которые примут всё от вас. А бывают, ну не нужен им каравай в руках родителей, к примеру. Тогда и бусинки вашего сценария будут другими. 
А ещё у каждого из нас свои пристрастия и взгляды. От этого тоже зависит наполнение нашего праздника. Ну не люблю я с первых минут совать гостям что-то в руки, напрягать и без того ещё напряжённых только что пришедших людей, которые ещё не почувствовали атмосферу праздника, а чужая тётя к ним пристаёт.  :Grin:  Не претендую на истину. Все мы разные.  :Meeting:  Привела в качестве примера.
Из приведённых пунктов стараюсь по минимуму обсуждать с молодожёнами третий, о конкурсаз и развлечениях. И чаще всего это и удаётся. Просто предупреждаю, что пошлые- не мой конёк. А если я им сейчас всё расскажу, как же не интересно им будет на празднике. Соглашаются. Или доверяют?  :Grin: 

Вот увидела спор насчёт посыпок при встрече. Знаете, дело не в том, что нужно запретить что-то подобное делать. Есть гости, которые принесут такие вещи, потому что так когда-то было и они помнят. дело в том, что нужно управлять и подсказывать. Просто тактично скажите перед тем как появятся молодожёны, как будет неприятно ощутить счастливой невесте у себя в волосах или зашиворотом все эти вещи и попросите бросать только под ноги. А перед самым моментом напомните ещё раз.  И поверьте, казусов не будет. Учитесь управлять и подсказывать.

----------


## Марина Миг

> По поводу встречи с посыпушками - лепестками роз или специальными наборами, которые так любят покупать сами молодожены. Этот вопрос обязательно (особенно, если встреча не на улице) надо обговорить с администрацией кафе, ресторана и т.д. некоторые сразу предупреждают, что у них сорить нельзя! и тогда подойдет встреча с разноцветными лентами, арками.


Также как вопрос со свечами. У меня это отдельным пунктом в памятке для молодоженов прописано




> и возмущаться, что конкурентов этим в своих городах растят...


Ирин, по большому счету такая мысль у меня в голове появлялась ))) Но ведь сценплан - это полдела. Его еще наполнить надо.



> Просто тактично скажите перед тем как появятся молодожёны, как будет неприятно ощутить счастливой невесте у себя в волосах или зашиворотом все эти вещи и попросите бросать только под ноги.


Мне (на моей свадьбе) очень больно зарядили пятачком по голове ))) С тех пор всегда предупреждаю гостей, иногда и собственный пример привожу )))

----------


## Ганина Галина

Я очень благодарна своей учительнице русского и литературы! Это она мне внушила, что без плана никуда! Я до сих пор его составляю! В течении свадьбы могу ни разу туда не заглянуть, но составляю обязательно! Это придаёт уверенность в том, что ты ничего важного не упустишь!



> 1. встреча и начало свадьбы
> 2. поздравления и вручение подарков. 
> 3. развлечения на свадьбе
> 4. заключительная часть


Это костяк! Причём для любого мероприятия! Затем каждый пункт дополняется какими-то определёнными действиями, традициями, а уже после все эти действия доводятся до ума! Т.е., если мы планируем в начале свадьбы тост за молодожёнов, то мы не просто его объявляем, мы логически подводим людей к данному действу посредством активации гостей! Надеюсь, понятно написала! Спросите меня - к чему весь этот сыр-бор? Отвечаю! Свои первые мероприятия я вела без заморочек! Надо сказать тост за родителей - беру и говорю! И Фсёоооо! Результат - те, кто приглашал меня на первые свадьбы, не звонят, не пишут, в гости не зовут! Потому что это неинтересно!!! Людям нужны зрелища, а не голые факты! Имея такой план, главная задача новичков, порыться в форуме и найти то. что сделает их супермегапопулярными! Так что - вперёд, новички!!! Удачи!!!

----------


## himmelinka

У начинающих ведущих вопросов не возникло по встрече новобрачных (молодоженов, молодых, виновников торжества)?

Еще один немаловажный момент при составлении сценарного плана - необходимо выбрать музыку, которая будет звучать во время проведения свадьбы и, если с конкурсами понятно, какая музыка (отбивки, подложки) будет использована, то музыку для встречи (пока мы говорим о встрече!) надо подобрать по желанию клиентов или по своему усмотрению, но такую, чтоб она соответствовала моменту! 
Не советую ставить марш Мендельсона, он для молодоженов уже звучал в ЗАГСе.

Обсудим музыку для встречи? :Derisive: 
Если это не важный момент, не подлежащий обсуждению, то я с учетом всего вышеизложенного  корректирую пункт сценплана - ВСТРЕЧА.

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Да девочки я тоже как и Аннечка думает что музыка при встрече  должна быть согласована с молодыми, и Марш Мендельсона как можно реже применять в своей работе, хоть они очень красивый,  но сейчас столько всякой инструментальной музыки, и можно подобрать для любого сценария и тематике.
Я в последнее время применяю   при встрече ,звон красивых колоколов, их много есть в инете,минуэт Боккерини,ит.д.
А если бывает при встрече костюмированный сюрпиз для молодых, то конечно здесь можно включить  диджею ,мелодию арфы, гуслей, или же фанфары. А когда молодые идут за стол с очагом, то естественно здесь будет звучать другая мелодия инструментальная, а когда приглашают родителей, свидетелей и гостей за стол, то здесь звучит музыка в народном стиле, весёлая, задорная, но может и другая звучать ,по Вашему усмотрению.
И опять же поясняю, это может быть только по усмотрению ведущей и согласованности с молодыми.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вопрос музыки это уже совершенно другая тема. В идеале это "головная боль" не ведущего, а диджея. Если всю музыку готовит ведущий, то за что получает зарплату диджей? За то, чтобы включить и выключить трек? Тогда и оплата соответствующая. 
Но это в идеале. :Grin: 
Бывают и другие условия работы.  :Grin: 

Я сама очень много занимаюсь подборкой музыкальной озвучки. У меня условия работы свои. Своя аппаратура и семейный помошник по озвучке.  :Grin: 

*




 Сообщение от Валентина Сысуева


что музыка при встрече  должна быть согласована с молодыми,


*

Категорически не согласна. Это так можно каждый шаг только по их пожеланиям делать. И если опираться на их музыкальные вкусы ( а чаще это то, что они просто любят слушать), то гости умрут от скуки. Обсуждается только музыка на их танец. Ну и ещё бывает танец в заключении свадьбы. Его тоже лучше обсудить.

----------

Оля музручка (14.07.2017)

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Ну не каждый шаг конечно обсуждать с молодыми, а начало встречи, их первый танец, надо обсудить с молодыми и диджеем, сценарий плана ,составляет конечно ведущие, а диджея , ведущий должен попросить найти ту музыку, которая необходима для всего сценария,а не то что он захочет и включит.
Всё должно быть согласованно с диджеем, по сценарию, если вместе работаете.
И потом надо узнать ещё  у молодых, какой контингент будет на свадьбе?  Это тоже должна быть головная боль у диджея!
Ну, конечно, у каждого свои мысли на этот счёт. Я  стараюсь  обговаривать все моменты!

----------


## Ганина Галина

Музыку для встречи всегда подбираю сама! Диджей - это, правильно говорите, в идеале! Но сценарий пишем всё-таки мы и встречи бывают разные! А с диджеем не всегда удаётся встретиться до свадьбы, чтобы посвятить его в свои планы. Мне удобнее музыку подобрать самой, а потом объяснить диджею, как с этой подборкой работать. Часто пользуюсь Голливудскими фанфарами. На встречу с хлебом-солью - что-то из русского фолклёра (н-р "Вьюн над водой"). А недавно меня молодые попросили поставить на их встречу тему из "Рокки Бальбоа"! Мне понравилось! Теперь и её, бывает, на других свадьбах включаю!

----------


## ***Маруся***

> У начинающих ведущих вопросов не возникло по встрече новобрачных (молодоженов, молодых, виновников торжества)?


У меня вопрос по арке радужной: Если я правильно понимаю, то молодые просто проходят под арку или это сопровождается какой-то речью ведущей? 
И еще на фото, которое Татьяна выставила, есть полотно в конце арки, а на нем пожелания молодым? А написать эти пожелания можно в ожидании приезда молодых?

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Совет: если молодожены задерживаются, дать возможность гостям выпить-перекусить)


Совет очень хороший, но как правильно его воплотить в жизнь. Заранее обговорить этот момент с заказчиком и предложить организовать фуршетный столик? Ведь чаще всего "возростные" гости после ЗАГСа едут в ресторан, а молодожены с друзьями у нас традиционно катаются по определенному маршруту,  фотографируются и т.д. В итоге  гости в ресторане ждут не меньше часа.

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Обсудим музыку для встречи?


Я думаю, что музыку все-таки должна подбирать сама ведущая исходя из своей тематики.
А может попробовать составить плейлист из тех композиций, которые девочки предлагают на встречу? Красивой музыки очень много, а вот найти нужную все-таки сложно.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Не советую ставить марш Мендельсона, он для молодоженов уже звучал в ЗАГСе.


Анют, как раз этот момент нужно обговорить с молодоженами. Потому что некоторые не прочь еще разок услышать эти сладостные ноты )))) Поэтому я уточняю у самих ребят. У меня, кстати, миксованная мелодия мелодия Мендельсона: начало классическое, а дальше бодренько так, что даже Гришка пританцовывает, а он практически каждые выходные не по разу ее слышит.



> И опять же поясняю, это может быть только по усмотрению ведущей и согласованности с молодыми.


Все-таки я за согласование )))



> Категорически не согласна. Это так можно каждый шаг только по их пожеланиям делать.


Ирин, я уточняю у молодоженов не под какую музыку они хотят в зал заходить, а включаем ли мы марш Мендельсона на встречу. Если нет - дальше мой выбор.



> Заранее обговорить этот момент с заказчиком и предложить организовать фуршетный столик?


Да, потому что без команды со стороны молодоженов (заказчиков), официанты ничего не сделают, плюс это дополнительная оплата.

----------


## himmelinka

> Заранее обговорить этот момент с заказчиком и предложить организовать фуршетный столик? Ведь чаще всего "возростные" гости после ЗАГСа едут в ресторан, а молодожены с друзьями у нас традиционно катаются по определенному маршруту, фотографируются и т.д. В итоге гости в ресторане ждут не меньше часа.


а почему не посадить гостей за столики, не рассказать о предстоящей встрече, не разучить небольшой флешмоб? 
фуршетный столик - дополнительные расходы....
дерево пожеланий пока заполнить, порепетировать встречу, в той ссылке, которую Таня выставила, написано, чем можно занять гостей.

Марина, а я вот про ремикс и не подумала, скинешь музыку?

----------


## ***Маруся***

> а почему не посадить гостей за столики,


Мне кажется это не очень красиво посадить гостей за столики (а у нас это чаще большой стол)  до  приезда молодоженов. А вот необходимость или бесполезность фуршетного стола скорее в будущем буду обсуждать. Конечно, это прежде всего будет зависеть от количества гостей, которые приедут в ресторан раньше и предполагаемого времени ожидания.

----------


## himmelinka

> а у нас это чаще большой стол


тогда точно не красиво, у нас чаще европейский вариант рассадки.

Марина, а баннер у тебя в велкомзоне бывает, фототеатр?

----------


## Марина Миг

> Марина, а я вот про ремикс и не подумала, скинешь музыку?


 :Yes4:  http://rghost.ru/49778235

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Марина, а баннер у тебя в велкомзоне бывает, фототеатр?


Ни банера, ни фототеатра у меня нет. Обо всем я только узнаю здесь на  форуме. А с вэлкомзоной познакомилась благодаря Татьяне и ее академии. Мой опыт проведения очень маленький. Можно сказать я делаю первые шаги. Те свадьбы, которые я проводила скорее называются "семейный праздничный ужин в ресторане". И когда поступил заказ на проведение большой свадьбы, я испугалась.

----------


## himmelinka

> когда поступил заказ на проведение большой свадьбы, я испугалась


и отказалась или согласилась все-таки?

----------


## ***Маруся***

> и отказалась или согласилась все-таки?


И все-таки отказалась. Да и предложение поступило за неделю до свадьбы.

----------


## Елена Ильина

> за неделю до свадьбы.


Да, это, конечно, шибко рано поступило. Надо было за день, чтобы испугаться не успели.

----------


## натальяяя

эх жалко темку  поздно создали(((у меня 26 была первая свадьба)))многое бы было полезно от сюда но не чего на следующих все опробую))) а темка очень полезная я месяц назад искала что то подобное здесь но не чего не нашла(а теперь такое подспорье))

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

> Но никто - ни один человек- с 17 октября 2013 года-не ответил Паше.


спасибо что таким образом отреагировали. Думаю, от Вашего имени эта тема будет долго жить. Я обязательно всё изучу и если будут вопросы (а они будут), то надеюсь, что на них ответят:)
Спасибо :Blush2:

----------


## himmelinka

Просмотров у нас уже больше 1100, всех тема заинтересовала, а вот советов маловато...Вот, что у нас пока получилось :Smile3: 
*Встреча молодоженов* 

Яркая встреча – залог успеха!

(придумывая или продумывая встречу новобрачных, попробуйте для себя ответить на несколько вопросов: где будет проходить встреча, чем будете встречать, как будет встреча происходить, например,  где – улица, фойе, банкетный зал, чем - ленты, арки, лепестки роз, каравай-рушники и т.д., как – молодые входят сразу или позже, сами встречают и т.д.) 

Встреча должна быть *ЯРКОЙ*, чёткой и не затянутой!

Гостей можно поставить коридором (друг напротив друга), полукругом (несколько полукругов что-то символизируют).

В руках гостей – яркие ленты, посыпушки, лепестки роз, цветы, шарики, арки, колокольчики, хлопушки.

Встречать можно яркими ленточками (чтобы жизнь заиграла яркими красками), звездной (красной) дорожкой, островами, тканью с вырезанным сердцем, цветочными воротами, РАДУГОЙ, колокольчиками, арками, в том числе из  воздушных шаров!*

Советы*:   *
       Встреча не должна быть затянутой!  (повторюсь, чтобы лучше запомнить!)
       Встречать можно не только караваем! Можно шоколадом, мёдом, икрой, арбузом и т.д.   
       Посыпушки попросить гостей бросать только под ноги. А перед самым моментом напомнить ещё раз. Учитесь управлять и подсказывать!!!              
       Дайте молодоженам возможность переодеться, раздеться, попудрить носик и т.д. перед входом в банкетный зал и (или) пока рассаживаются гости!* 

Масса вариантов, как уже подсказала Таня-Курочка,  тут   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=117432
тут и варианты встречи и слова соответствующие.

Форум вам в помощь! (наша задача - составить развёрнутый сценарный план!)

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), vashelga1968 (12.02.2019)

----------


## himmelinka

а на повестке дня у нас



> Следующий момент для обсуждения-первый тост.


Давайте обсуждать и, по возможности, делиться текстом.

 У нас у всех первый тост разный, у кого-то в стихах, у кого-то в прозе, помним, что он не должен быть долгим, гости  хотят уже поднять бокалы :Meeting:  
спрашиваем, советуемся, не стесняемся!

----------


## Курица

> Просмотров у нас уже больше 1100, всех тема заинтересовала, а вот советов маловато...


да,Нюся, я тоже на это обратила внимание.
Увжаемые посетители темки! Хорошее же дело делаем! Прочли-дайте совет!!! Будем учить новичков в свадебном Празднике по пословице"Знал бы, где упасть-соломки бы подстелил!".Помним о *Законе Бумеранга*!!! Ты кому-то поможешь, и тебе кто-то подскажет!!! :Aga: 
Мне тут выражение интересное попалось: Чтобы лед растаял, нужно долго дышать на него. Так и в каждого человека нужно без меры вкачивать любовь. Щедро и не ожидая ничего взамен. Когда ждешь чего-то взамен, твои руки становятся ледяными и уже не растапливают лед, а сами пытаются о него согреться.© Йозеф Эметс

Дополню встречу



> В руках гостей – яркие ленты, посыпушки, лепестки роз, цветы, шарики, арки, колокольчики, хлопушки.
> Встречать можно яркими ленточками (чтобы жизнь заиграла яркими красками), звездной (красной) дорожкой, островами, тканью с вырезанным сердцем, цветочными воротами, РАДУГОЙ, колокольчиками, арками, в том числе из  воздушных шаров!


Сама не делала-но в Отчетах видела встречу полотнищами ткани разного цвета!. Или это -возможно- то, что ты,Нюсь, имела в виду, написав "радугой"???

Молодец,Нюсь, именно так мы и пойдем по плану!!!!! :Aga: 



> (наша задача - составить *развёрнутый* сценарный план!)





> *а на повестке дня у нас первый тост*


 :br:

----------


## himmelinka

> видела встречу полотнищами ткани разного цвета!. Или это -возможно- то, что ты,Нюсь, имела в виду, написав "радугой"???


Да, Таня, это и есть РАДУГА, я потому и выделила этот вариант встречи заглавными буквами, масса вариантов на форуме радужной встречи с разноцветными лентами и полотнищами разного цвета, которые потрясающе смотрятся, а также текстом, что означает и символизирует определенный цвет.

----------


## Еленка1976

> а на повестке дня у нас первый тост


Тост старый, но, может, кому то пригодится.

С Днем чудесным поздравляем
Счастья, радости желаем
И мы желаем всей душой
Дожить до свадьбы( тут уже гости кричат) ЗОЛОТОЙ

И чтоб умелыми руками
Счастье строили вы сами, 
 Трудились с огоньком
Удача будет вам во всем!

больно не бейте :Smile3:

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добрый день! Сегодня на повестке дня у нас первый тост. я хочу тоже  внести свою лепту,а там уж решите,подойдёт или нет.
Уважаемые молодые!
Для вас счастливый день настал!
Гостей и света полный зал!
Сегодня.....наконец,
Повёл......... под венец.
Прекрасней пары не сыскать!
Вам нужно только пожелать
своей любовью дорожить
И,словно в сказке жизнь прожить!
А нам осталось только
Поднять за Вас бокалы
и громко крикнуть:
 Горько!

..........................

Сегодня день торжественный и славный!
гостей собрался целый зал.
Ведь это свадьба-это праздник главный
он есть  начало всех начал!
Желаем молодым большого счастья,
желаем солнечных деньков
здоровья,нежности и ласки..
за Вашу светлую любовь!
...............................................................

Любовь- как неведомая страна,мы все плывём туда каждый на своём корабле, и каждый из нас на своём корабле капитан и ведёт корабль своим собственным путём.
Давайте поднимем бокалы за экипаж молодых, теперь уже семейный и пожелаем молодым благополучного плаванья по бурному  океану жизни!
Горько!!!
......................................................................................
Нет на земле горя выше кары любви, нет на земле  счастья  выше наслаждения любовью
давайте поднимем бокалы за двух счастливых молодых людей, которые встретились, полюбили друг- друга и вступили сегодня в брак.
Все мы собрались здесь,чтобы разделить с молодожёнами их торжество.
Пожелаем же им  пронести через все жизненные бури и невзгоды свою любовь, пусть она только крепнет с годами.

Горько!

----------


## Елена Прохненко

Поделюсь и я своим первым тостом, не помню уже, где я его взяла и он немного длинноват, но пока лучше ничего не придумала: 
"Уважаемые молодожёны, хочется обратиться к Вам и хочется обратиться абсолютно ко всем, кто пришёл сегодня на Ваш прекрасный праздник. Все Вы знаете такое слово ЛЮБОВЬ! А что это за слово? И что оно означает? У каждого из Вас, я думаю, я уверенна в этом, понятие и трактовка этого слова абсолютно разная, но суть одна! Вы только представьте, что на этой огромной, необъятной планете, где живёт ещё много других людей, живёт два человека, совершенно не знающие друг о друге ничего. И в один из самых обычных дней, что там сказало свыше, что то подсказало случаем, что эти два человека, они найдут друг друга, и они нашли друг друга, в один из самых обычных дней. И вот это называется судьбой. Ну и это ещё не главное, главное, что эти два человека, сегодня, они жених и невеста! Сказали, прочувствовали на себе смысл самых не обыкновенных слов: Я тебя люблю!
Уважаемые гости я предлагаю поднять Ваши бокалы за счастье этой прекрасной пары! За самое настоящее огромное, семейное счастье Артёма и Виктории! И давайте дружно, громко крикнем им Горько!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), Оля музручка (11.07.2017)

----------


## натальяяя

Добрый вечер,может мой совет устарел ,а может я как новичок не чего нового не предложу ,но напишу может кому и пригодится)
мы молодых встречали так: из гостей делали коридор я раздала всем по горсти конфетти(не бумажные а из фольги сейчас масса продается),и когда молодые проходят по очереди обсыпают,на видео очень красиво ярко  получается ,и если бюджетная свадьба по затратам выходит дешево и ...красиво) 
извините если написала что то не то))) так как я новичок и на форуме и в роли ведущей :Blush2:

----------


## himmelinka

> я новичок и на форуме и в роли ведущей


ничего страшного. главное, что участвуешь в обсуждении.

И больше никто никаких вариантов первого тоста не предложит?

----------


## Панночка

У меня первый тост это или "5 пальчиков" или притча про бабочку.

Жил когда-то мудрец. И одна влюбленная пара решила перехитрить его. Поймали влюбленные бабочку и пошли к мудрецу. И решили, что сделают так: спрячут бабочку в ладошке и спросят мудреца — что у нас в руках? Он ответит — бабочка. Тогда влюбленные спросят — а может ли она летать? И если мудрец ответит да – прижмут ей крылья ладонью, и бабочка не взлетит, а если скажет – нет, то раскроют ладонь и бабочка взлетит так высоко, как сможет... Пришли влюбленные к мудрецу и спросили — что у нас в руках? Мудрец ответил — бабочка. А взлетит она или нет? – спросили влюбленные. Все в ваших руках! – ответил им мудрец.
Ваша любовь,ваше счастье сидит на крепкой надежной ладони  (жених)  ,как самая хрупкая бабочка! А сверху с нежностью прикрывает ее, изящная ручка (невеста)    .И любое неловкое движение одного из вас может повредить тонкие крылышки! И я от всего сердца желаю вам всегда беречь свою любовь и друг друга! Настоящего семейного счастья !!!ГОРЬКО (Спасибо  автору Мане)

----------

moros (22.06.2016), оксана 1974 (23.11.2019)

----------


## Istan

1 тост    Дорогие ________ и _____ , вы создали семью – союз любви и верности. Поздравляем вас, желаем счастья и благополучия. 
___ИМЕНА______  _______
Не привыкайте никогда к любви!
Не соглашайтесь, как бы ни устали,
Чтоб замолчали ваши соловьи
И, чтоб цветы прекрасные увяли.
И, главное, не верьте никогда,
Что будто всё проходит и уходит
Да, звёзды гаснут, но одна звезда
По имени Любовь всегда-всегда
Обязана гореть на небосводе!!! 
Берегите друг друга, и ветер времени не погасит вашу любовь, не разрушит верность и дружбу.
За вас дорогие молодожёны, за ваше счастье!

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## Istan

СТИХИ Э.АСАДОВА

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Вот ещё  нашла винете первого тоста! Тоже я думаю неплохое!И первое  поздравление и второе!   Спасибо авторам!

Может кому- нибудь тоже пригодиться?

Дорогие наши дети! От всего сердца поздравляем и благословляем вас. Вы теперь творцы своего счастья, вам вместе строить свою жизнь. Будьте друг другу опорой, надежным тылом. Желаем создать крепкую, счастливую семью, вырастить детей, и дождаться того прекрасного дня, когда и они будут жениться. Пусть вам всегда сопутствует вера, надежда, любовь! За молодых! Горько


2)Сегодня мы с удовольствием наблюдаем здесь прекрасную пару, которая отправляется в совместное путешествие по жизни и, как заведено, празднует это событие. Говорят, с милым рай и в шалаше. Это значит, что чашу с самым горьким напитком можно подсластить любовью. Давайте же выпьем за то, чтобы союз, заключенный вами, был союзом любви, ума, радости и взаимной помощи на трудной жизненной стезе, чтобы каждый из вас не видел своего счастья без счастья другого и благодарил минуту, когда жизнь свела вас вместе. За ваше безоблачное настоящее и счастливое будущее!

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## Асечка28

Интересная очень темка...
Рассказываю свой план на свадьбу
1-встреча возле кафе(какую захотят молодые-радуга-сердце=встреча икрой красной черной)каравай, бокалы, обсыпушки
2-выход молодых-родителей-свидетелей(под нарезочки)
3-первый тост(про обручальные кольца)
4-второй тост знакомство-презентация музыкальная
5-легенда-зажжение сем очага, присвоение медалей,экзамены для родителей,слово родителей
6-первый танец молодых(по желанию танец отца с дочкой)

второй блок
-гадание на первенца
слово бабушке, свидетелям
-застолки
-выход медсестры (игра со столом+игра)
перерыв( в котором провожу игры

Третий стол
-коктейль счастья
- поздравительный марафон
-застолки
-игра букет и воровство невесты

Четвертый стол
-поздравление друзей-игры с друзьями
-букет
-подвязка
-различные игры

Пятый стол
-Песочная церемония
-обряд снятия фаты
-ответное слово молодых
-финальный танец

Об играх ничего написать не могу так как провожу в зависимости от компании....от её разогретости...

Про музыку не думаю..ношу с собой только музыку на игры.....работаю со своим музыкантом, который меня прекрасно слушает и понимает( жаль не всегда получается) если говорю тост и заканчиваю совет да любовь..то он соответственно и песенку подобающую подбирает)))))))))
[IMG]http://*********su/3706593.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/3704545.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3709665.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3710689.jpg[/IMG]

фото есть ...если сама приношу фотоаппарат....другие жду..

----------


## himmelinka

Ася, спасибо за план. Теперь давай подробнее. мы тут опытом делимся, точнее вы, я только скромно составляю развернутый план.
Мы пока обсуждаем первый тост.
У меня вопрос, у тебя всегда первый тост один и тот же? он в стихах или прозой?

----------


## Асечка28

Стихи учить не люблю....проза....но последнее время замечаю , что могу начать а дальше сама стихами досачиняю

И так первый тост

Дорогие гости сегодня мы все собрались здесь, чтобы отпраздновать День, ДЕНЬ БРАКОСОЧЕТАНИЯ наших молодых.
Александр и Алёны!! с сегодняшнего дня вы две половинки одного звена. Обручальные кольца которые вы сегодня надели имеют свои традиции. 
Обручальное кольцо – это славная многозначная эмблема.
 Во-первых, кольцо символ верности, 
во-вторых, кольцо круглое и не имеет ни начала ни конца и этим символизирует вечность.
 Ну и, наконец, оно из золота – а это чистый и драгоценный металл. 
Храните эту любовь. Пусть ваша любовь будет чиста, верна и навсегда закрепит ваше супружеское согласие.
Ну а мы дорогие гости дружно встанем. Полны, бокалы мы нальем. И первый тост за молодых, за счастье пьем. Совет Вам да Любовь. 

ну тут вступают мои музыканты с композицией..совет да любовь

Про один и тот же....последнии 2 свадьбы даааа.....
на других зависит от молодоженнов...первый брак или нет))))))))))

В застольных прочитала что есть застолка почему кольцо носят на безымянном пальце..если добры люди поделятся..думаю подключить сюда же

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

Кто именно маленький? 
Или это имеется введу срок в браке молодой пары?



> Заменяли каравай шоколадом (т.к. они еще совсем маленькие, а в детстве все любят сладкое) - на сладкую жизнь.

----------


## himmelinka

Паша, у меня к тебе просьба. Поставь фото в аватаре, пожалуйста, чтоб мы тебя видели, так общаться легче.

Таня, чего я нашла в свадебной беседке....заставила ты меня побродить по форуму нашему...

Пост 1759, стр. 118.

*Попробовала подумать и порифмовать окончание к известному стишку с бородой, которое, я думаю, можно будет попробовать использовать для "подъема гостей"

Ведущая:
В раю, от яблочного древа,
Вкусив однажды сладкий плод,
Женой Адама стала Ева.
С тех пор и женится народ.
С тех пор играют люди свадьбы,
Где есть невеста и жених.
С тех пор кричат на свадьбах ГОРЬКО,
Спеша поздравить молодых.

Вот и у нас сегодня торжество
Аналогичного значенья.
....(пауза,выразительный взгляд в сторону сидящих молодожёнов)
Таааааааак...молодые...встаньте, а?
Я ж вам читаю поздравленье!....
(молодые, смутившись, встают)
А впрочем, можете сидеть.

И так сегодня вас замучат -
Не дав спокойно пить и есть,
прилюдно целовать научат!!!
(окидывает взглядом зал, жест рукой, как перед русским поклоном)
Но что за чудо-гости тут!!!!
Смотрите- сами все встают!!!!
И первый тост за вас, жених с невестой,
За ту любовь, что наблюдаем тут,
За свадьбу ту,которой "мало места"!*

круто-то как!

----------

moros (22.06.2016)

----------


## ИрихаК

Я этот тост очень люблю,автора жаль не знаю в инете нашла.   
Позвольте свадьбу нам открыть!!!! 
   (имя невесты) и ( имя жениха)..

У Вас сегодня день особый . 
Один из самых светлых дней. 
 Сегодня выбрали Вы оба 
единый путь из ста путей.. 
Живите дружно лет так двести , 
чтоб к доброй завести друзей ,
была любовь какой не сыщешь, 
от года к году всё сильней..
Полней бокалы мы найдём и первый тост готов .
За молодых , за счастье пьём. 
СОВЕТ ВАМ ДА ЛЮБОВЬ!!!!!

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

> Да, это, конечно, шибко рано поступило. Надо было за день, чтобы испугаться не успели.


мне поступали, но не звонили, а писали в ВК (на вторую страницу), и видимо не только мне. Но никто из местных не отреагировал на такой зазыв. Им пришлось нанимать ведущего со столицы за двойную цену:) И мне кажется, что как раз такой опыт самый нужный и яркий. Это в омут с головой сразу и нет времени даже отдышаться. Это всё равно что провести 3 свадьбы подряд, а потом тебя крадут ещё цыгане и просят им провести 4-ю :Smile3:

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2: Девочки, мальчики, доброго времени суток. Разрешите внести свои пять копеек?! Первый тост, не должен быть длинным. Почему?
Первое и самое главное:  Народ мечтает выпить и закусить, и они торопятся за стол. Поэтому "Коротенькие" речи, минут на сорок, только раздражают. А если перед этим, вы проводите еще и какие-то обряды или какие-то свои моменты( ну не знаю, встречи, "знакомилки" и т.п. вещи). То  они уже начинают вас слегка "ненавидеть". Поэтому, я например, не произношу ни стихов, ни длинных баек и легенд. Все это можно сделать и потом, когда они выпили, закусили и хоть чуть-чуть отдохнули от прогулки. 
Т.е. у меня НЕТ как такового первого тоста. Я работаю интерактивно- какой первый тост обычно? правильно, за повод, А повод у нас какой? Правильно...и т.д. + пожелания. Единственное, чем я их напрягаю, прошу привстать, потому что за ТАКУЮ пару, пить, нужно как? Правильно, СТОЯ!
Вот. Примерно так.

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), vashelga1968 (12.02.2019)

----------


## himmelinka

> Разрешите внести свои пять копеек?!


Татьяна, не надо разрешения спрашивать, мы же тут только и ждем, когда же в нашей темке своим опытом с нами делиться будут профессионалы.



> Первый тост, не должен быть длинным. Почему?
> Первое и самое главное:  Народ мечтает выпить и закусить, и они торопятся за стол.


Новички, запоминаем!!! об этом у нас уже говорилось в сценарном плане первом!!!

----------


## Валентина Орлова

Полностью согласна с Татьянкой. Ведь сами знаете, после всех прогулок и фотосессий очень хочется кушать. У меня первый тост следующий: Обращаясь к жениху - Дима скажи будешь любить свою жену, счастлив ли ты? (ответ как правило да, я еще всегда подкалываю их, что не на меня смотри а на жену свою), отлично вставай, обращаясь к гостям аплодисменты жениху, такой же вопрос невесте, теперь они стоят оба - говоря им, есть в вашей жизни те кто сегедня счастливее вас, ведь они наконец-то избавились от вас - это родители, аплодисменты для родителей, они так же встают, потом аплодисменты для родственников семьи , они так же встают, и наконец тем с кем в разведку пойдешь это друзья семьи. Все все встали и поднимаем бокалы за семью счастливую и влюбленную. Написано много, но под хороший бит, в динамике проходит всегда очень быстро и весело.

----------

galanata (20.07.2016), svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## himmelinka

Валентина, спасибо за предложенный вариант! Получается  презентация гостей и такое небольшое подталкивание их за молодых выпить стоя.

----------


## Татьянка

*Валентина Орлова*, 
 :Ok: Очень даже.  И не плохая активашка-хлопалка получается.

----------


## Татьянка

> опытом с нами делиться будут профессионалы.


 :Blush2:   засмусчали...Спасибо, за столь высокую оценку.

----------


## himmelinka

С первым тостом мы определились более-менее, давайте перейдем к следующей части первого застолья (напоминаю, что это входит в первые 30-40 минут праздника)!

*2. Тост за родителей (подводка к тосту – притча, медитация, поздравление от родителей, какой - лирический, весёлый и т.д.) (если есть бабушки, дедушки – тост за бабушек, дедушек).

3. Знакомство с гостями (интерактив, застольная игра, активирование гостей, свадебная кричалка, представление гостей – в стихах, музыкальные нарезки на представление и т.д.). Тост за гостей.*

Интересно мнение каждого :Yes4:  вот по каким вопросам:
- что сначала - тост за родителей или за гостей, а если нет родителей на свадьбе, чем занять гостей? (это уже второй вопрос)
- каким образом вы подводите к этим тостам? (поделитесь опытом :Blush2: , по возможности - активашки, манки и т.д.).

Попрошу принять участие всех, кто заглядывает в тему, ваш опыт и мнение ценны для нас!

----------


## Марина Апрельская

Добрый вечер обитателям темки. 


> что сначала - тост за родителей или за гостей,


Существует традиция, что второй тост  за родителей.  Я приглашаю  родителей выйти  из-за стола и провожу с ними игрульку, чаще это вопросы с мыльными пузырями. Но считаю, что  родители еще не готовы выходить – практически только сели. И поэтому второй тост – знакомство с гостями (по музыкальным нарезкам), а третий уже за родителей. Может, расхожусь с традицией, но мне так удобнее.

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добрый вечер! У меня обычно проходит так: Первый тост за молодых, второй тост за родителей, после тоста звучит песня для родителей а потом предоставляю слово родителям:И делаю перерыв на 45минут.Так как гости приезжают в кафэ не все успевают сделать кое- какие дела, ну там  себя привести в  порядок  и т.д.
В эти 45 минут можно провести танец молодых,и породнение с гостями в танце!
Тост за родителей:

Дорогие молодожены! Хочу пожелать вам соблюдать одну из десяти библейских заповедей: "Почитай отца и мать, как себя самого". Не забывайте о своих родителях, где бы вы ни были, что бы с вами ни случилось! Для них ведь вы по-прежнему останетесь детьми, также они будут волноваться и переживать за вас, их родительское сердце никогда не успокоится. Предлагаю выпить за родителей молодых!

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Существует традиция, что второй тост  за родителей.  Я приглашаю  родителей выйти  из-за стола и провожу с ними игрульку, чаще это вопросы с мыльными пузырями. Но считаю, что  родители еще не готовы выходить – практически только сели. И поэтому второй тост – знакомство с гостями (по музыкальным нарезкам), а третий уже за родителей. Может, расхожусь с традицией, но мне так удобнее.


*Марина Апрельская*, методом проб и ошибок,Марин, пришла к тому же. Потому как люблю к тосту за родителей так......мммм...поразвёрнутее подводить...
Поэтому тоже на месте второго тоста делаю ЗНАКОМСТВО, и чаще всего(почти всегда)-оно на основе муз. нарезок.
Я -помня золотое число Миллера :Grin:  - 7+/-2 - представляю НЕ ВСЕХ гостей, а по таким "номинациям":
*Жених*(лучше, если нарезка будет именной, но она-эта нарезка- должна хорошо подходить к жениху!)
*невеста* (люблю ставить "самая самая,самая красивая.самая,самая. самая счастливая..."-под неё хорошо хлопается)
*свидетельница* - иногда это "А я незамужняя, кому-то очень нужная". Либо именная.
*свидетель* - тут чаще всего нарезка "я свобоооооден,словно птица в небесах!"
мама невесты-*тёща* -про неё есть много песен, выбираю подходящую-под типаж.
мама жениха - *свекровь* - из Сердючки вырезан "приличный" кусочек про "свекровь вам не трали-вали, свекровь для того, чтоб её уважали!"
*папы*...Если есть оба отца, то ставлю нарезку"Отцы"-с такой -в красивом ритм.рисунке отбивкой...Они поднимаются сразу оба-вдвоем-и уже это-общие аплодисменты-начинает их сближать и роднить. Потом они у меня сблизятся еще больше под подтанцовку под "А мне всё до лампочки"))))
если *отец один*, то ставлю чаще всего "Каким ты был, таким ты и остался,орел степной..."
*братья* Н. и Ж. , как я говорю:"Родные, двоюродные, троюродные и вплоть до 7 колена!!!"-они поднимаются под "Брат ты мне, или не брат, рад ты мне или не рад..."
и *сестры* Ж.и Н. -тоже ВСЕ- под Зайцевых сестер "Сестра,сестра, огонек костра..."-мне не нравится-не ритмичная, хлопать плохо, но пока ничего не нашла...Иногда ставлю "Такие девушки, как звёзды"-если все молоденькие и хорошенькие...Вобщем-смотрю по составу.
И,наконец, все остальные гости.
И тут ставим "Мы сегодня фестивалим..."

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), vashelga1968 (12.02.2019), Наташа Галушка (22.07.2018)

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

> С первым тостом мы определились более-менее, давайте перейдем к следующей части первого застолья (напоминаю, что это входит в первые 30-40 минут праздника)!


_с позволения, я хотел бы добавить, и за одно, что бы люди оценили,
это мои, свеженькие..._


Сегодня мы Вам скажем первое слово,
В первую совместную дорогу,
На Хлеб и Соль, на радость и горе.
Если переживать всё, то вместе,

Если болеть, то лишь друг от друга,
Пожелаем Вам светлого солнца,
Пусть улыбаются звёзды!
Будьте счастливыми, не только в день Любви!

Горько! Горько!! Горько!!!

__________________________________________

Первый тост самый важный, самый нежный,
Это начало сказки Вашей,
Словно 1000 и одна ночь,
Пусть будут чудеса у Вас, точь в точь,

Пускай родиться сын и дочь,
Если будет огорчать дождь,
То за ним, пусть сразу станет радуга радовать!
Пусть дарит этот Мир счастье, здоровья и Любовь!!!

Горько! Горько!! Горько!!!
_________________________________________
Вы прошли уже не малый путь,
Пусть он будет ещё счастливее,
Чем день первой встречи,
Пускай огни горят в глазах всегда,

Мы пожелаем все хором:
Счастья, удачи и Любви!
Терпения в суете семейной,
И рождения малышей красавиц и богатырей

Горько! Горько!! Горько!!!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Можно и мне немного вклиниться???




> Существует традиция, что второй тост  за родителей.


У меня бывает и два первых тоста за молодых (за любовь). Оба  в прозе - за любовь, что связала молодых в единую семью, за день рождения семьи. Попыталась сейчас описАть, но не смогла, как-то экспромтом все получается. Смотрю по обстановке (бывает так, что родители отвлекаются на какие-то вопросы, связанные с организацией самого торжества, вот тут-то второй тост за молодых в самый раз + песни; за это время родители все уладили/утрясли). 
Далее делаю "презентацию гостей".




> Поэтому тоже на месте второго тоста делаю ЗНАКОМСТВО, и чаще всего(почти всегда)-оно на основе муз. нарезок.
> Я -помня золотое число Миллера - 7+/-2 - представляю НЕ ВСЕХ гостей, а по таким "номинациям"


Эта презентация гостей в моей программе появилась благодаря Танюше, только я
 - Ж и Н -представляю вместе;
 - бабушки и дедушки (если присутствуют)
 - крестные (особенно прикольно когда звучит тема из "Крестного отца" , а сам крестный не догадывается, что эта музыка "для него")

А уж после этого - тост за родителей. Всегда разный, т.к. обстоятельства, взаимоотношения между родителями и проч. А вот подводка практически всегда одна и та же. На нашем форуме в свое время найденная и безумно мне нравится. Автор - Маргарита *МКШВ*. Но что-то ее на форуме давненько не вижу. 

Прежде чем поднимаем за родителей бокалы могу провести с ними интервью о дне их свадьбы, бывает, что и горько родителям кричим. НО ЭТО по обстоятельствам (всегда узнаю о взаимоотношениях; иногда даже родителей жениха и родителей невесты по отдельности приглашать приходится, или в разводе, или уже новые семьи)

----------

Наташа Галушка (22.07.2018)

----------


## alechina666

Всем привет! Здесь, на форуме, не помню уже где и кто автор, я находила медитацию, посвящённую родителям. Автору благодарна! Сначало использовала её полностью (медитацию), а теперь использую в тосте, самый её смысл. 
"Дорогие молодожёны! Любите родителей друг друга. Ведь именно они воспитали её (невесту) такой, какой полюбил её ты! И именно они воспитали его (жениха) таким, каким полюбила его ты!" 
Вот такой смысл. Добавляю ещё, что эта любовь к родителям поможет сохранить в семье мир и лад. Как то так. Ещё раз спасибо автору медитации!!!

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), vashelga1968 (12.02.2019), Оля музручка (11.07.2017)

----------


## Курица

> А вот подводка практически всегда одна и та же. На нашем форуме в свое время найденная и безумно мне нравится. Автор - Маргарита МКШВ. Но что-то ее на форуме давненько не вижу.


Оль,Рита бывает на Форуме, но не так часто, как нам, почитателям её Таланта, хотелось бы!
Я тоже очень люблю ЭТОТ тост(и другие) ее работы, посмотрела в компе дату создания документв-декабрь 2010 года-тогда она им поделилась в одной из темок Форума.
Выкладываю этот бриллиант сюда для новичков. Они прочтут и согласятся со мной и Олей...
А Рите-низкий за неё поклон! :Tender: 
*
Тост за родителей от  МКШВ*
_А я опять к тому – как интересно устроена наша жизнь! Мы можем многого добиться,… стать вполне успешными людьми! Мы можем сделать сногсшибательную Карьеру, достичь небывалых высот в Профессионализме, покорять Умы и Сердца, сколотить Состояние… Да что там скромничать – мы можем стать … великими людьми!
Но… несмотря на все наши подвиги… мы никогда не сможем расплатиться с Теми,… 

• кого лет через 12 после своего рождения называем… предками и динозаврами…
• с теми, кто наградил нас характерами, жестами, носами, глазами, улыбками… 
• с теми, кто делил с нами все наши горести и радости
• кто не спал ночами, когда мы громким криком заявляли всему миру «Я есть!» и «Я очень хочу … есть!»
• с теми, кто ради Нас…даже без точки опоры…может перевернуть…Землю
• с теми, кто когда-то полюбил друг друга так сильно, что захотел явить миру своё …продолжение
• с теми, кто подарил нам самый большой подарок – Жизнь!

Мы никогда не сможем за Всё Это …расплатиться – мы можем только…любить…любить Наших Родителей!
И что самое удивительное – Они тоже были молодыми, счастливыми, и у них тоже…были и есть…Истории Любви…
Дальше шли небольшие слайд-шоу-репортажи о родителях жениха и невесты..
Поздравление родителей

- ____, ____,…улыбнитесь, пожалуйста! 
И пусть в ваших улыбках мы увидим …ваших Родителей – ____! и ____! 
За Родителей молодоженов! За великую родительскую любовь!!!
_

----------

galanata (19.07.2017), svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), vashelga1968 (12.02.2019), Ната1290 (23.07.2017), Наташа Галушка (22.07.2018), Оля музручка (11.07.2017)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Тост за родителей от  МКШВ


Ой, как классно!!!



> с позволения, я хотел бы добавить, и за одно, что бы люди оценили,
> это мои, свеженькие...


Паша! Маленький совет от человека, который пишет стихи! Рифмы ваще никакой! Будет реально "резать" ухо! Лучше прозой скажи!

----------


## himmelinka

> медитацию, посвящённую родителям. Автору благодарна! Сначало использовала её полностью (медитацию), а теперь использую в тосте, самый её смысл.


О медитации на форуме рассказала Веда, она ее выставляла в теме у Мани, за что ей огромное спасибо! кто автор точно не известно.

_Ведущая: А теперь я всех вас приглашаю в сказку. Я прошу полной тишины. Дорогие молодожены, сейчас я предлагаю Вам и всем вашим гостям окунуться в себя... (еще я предлагаю всем гостям взяться за руки)

Звучит музыкальная композиция Франка Дюваля.

Представь себя маленьким, маленьким, ты еще не родился.
Ты как крохотный огонек мчишься сквозь вселенную
Выбирая себе самую лучшую планету,
Самый красивый город, что бы родиться.
Ты видишь на поляне двух влюбленных,
Они смотрят друг на друга...
Вот они эти люди...
Именно они будут моими родителями, решаешь ты!
Всегда помни именно ты выбрал своих родителей,
И самое важное, что в жизни есть у нас,
Это любовь к нашим родителям...
И вот ты родился, растешь,
Папа, мама, улыбаются тебе,
Они радуются тебе,
Каждой твоей улыбке,
Твои первые шаги.
Ты растешь не по дням по часам, детский сад, школа...
Ты уже совсем взрослый.
И вдруг ты увидела ЕГО,
А ты увидел ЕЁ...
Что это? Кольнуло в сердце? А это любовь ответила тебе весна!
И теперь вы вместе! 
И самое важное в жизни, что у нас есть, это любовь.
И сегодня вы стоите рядом,
Ты надеваешь обручальное кольцо...
И помни, у НЕЕ есть родители,
И помни, у НЕГО есть родители,
И именно они воспитали ЕЁ, такой - какой полюбил ЕЁ ты.
Таким, каким ты полюбила его...
И важны в жизни - любовь и уважение
К ЕЁ родителям 
К ЕГО родителям...

И я предлагаю всем поднять бокалы за прекрасных родителей этой прекрасной пары!_

----------

moros (22.06.2016), svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), vashelga1968 (12.02.2019), Ната1290 (23.07.2017), Наташа Галушка (22.07.2018), Оля музручка (11.07.2017)

----------


## Курица

> с позволения, я хотел бы добавить, и за одно, что бы люди оценили,
> это мои, свеженькие...
> 
> 
> Сегодня мы Вам скажем первое слово,
> В первую совместную дорогу,
> На Хлеб и Соль, на радость и горе.
> Если переживать всё, то вместе,
> 
> ...





> Паша! Маленький совет от человека, который пишет стихи! Рифмы ваще никакой! Будет реально "резать" ухо! Лучше прозой скажи!


 Позволь мне, Галь, с тобой не согласиться!
У Паши это стихи, но это белый стих
(см.Википедию: _Бе́лый стих — стих, не имеющий рифмы, но, в отличие от свободного стиха, обладающий определённым размером: белый ямб, белый анапест, белый дольник._)

И мне Пашин белый стих -именно первый и 3-где без рифмы-глянулся как литературное произведение.(Хотя на свадьбе бы я тоже лучше сказала прозой-там нет тонких эстетов-ценителей особой поэзии). А вот второй, где ты,паш, пытаешься "закольцевать" одну рифму (ночь-дождь-точь-ночь)- неа, не понравился :Meeting:  ИМХО, конечно.

----------


## Атаська2

Это проза.. Ппроза.... прозой и прозвучит
А деление на строки - даёт паузу нужную. Вот и всё. И ещё же надо послушать....  Пашу послушать. Тогда и станет ясно. ведь смотря как произнесёшь...  Можно говорить, говорить .. и от чувств запаузить... остановиться.. и будет круто. Всё индивидуально. 




> Сегодня мы Вам скажем первое слово,
> В первую совместную дорогу,
> На Хлеб и Соль, на радость и горе.


Я не мастер прозы, но по мне - после этих слов к следующим нужна логическая связка. Это я для себя.

----------


## Атаська2

> там нет тонких эстетов-ценителей особой поэзии


Это точно.

Но всегда стоит быть готовым к публике тонкой... чувствующей. но тут не сложно - им достаточно пары хороших текстов не банальных для вдохновения.  а они же всегда под рукой.. у кого то в голове...

----------


## Атаська2

> Вы прошли уже не малый путь,
> Пусть он будет ещё счастливее,
> Чем день первой встречи,
> Пускай огни горят в глазах всегда,
> 
> Мы пожелаем все хором:
> Счастья, удачи и Любви!
> Терпения в суете семейной,
> И рождения малышей красавиц и богатырей




это тоже проза.  правильно расставь акценты - все будет нормально если от души

----------


## Атаська2

Паша, второй текст, прости, в минус.

Его можно дописать до репа - тогда да.

----------


## Атаська2

> Первый тост, не должен быть длинным. Почему?
> Первое и самое главное: Народ мечтает выпить и закусить, и они торопятся за стол.



Согласна, но с первым тостом у меня такое дело.... Первый пишу чаще всего новый всегда. как то хочется и погоду учесть и индивидуально подойти...  Так что пишу на коленках за час до начала, когда готовая уже сижу в зале жду гостей. смотрю за окно на погоду, смотрю на оформление зала, на сам зал...  как-то так...
Надо сказать честно, в 10 % случаев ничего , так сказать, из под пера не выходит. вот тогда беру заготовку.

Вот пример индивидуального тоста в ресторане ТЕРРА:


Терра – это земля  – территория счастья.
21-м числом август ты отмечай.
И сегодня любви объявляя всевластье,
Вместе с яблочным спасом благодати желай.

Терра – эта земля – станет стартом надёжным
Для дороги, что к счастью вы пойдёте вперёд.
И построите дом, и под вашим окошком
Сад из яблонь весною дивно так зацветёт.

И наполнится дом детскими голосами,
Каждый год приглашая этот август на бал.
21-м числом - вы запомните сами - 
Ваши гости за вас поднимали бокал!

----------


## Вожатенок

Привет, дорогие! Вспоминаю себя в начале 2010, когда только-только начинала. Ведь по крупицам собирала костяк свадьбы, который использую и по сей день. Он для меня универсальный. На любую тематику на любой стиль план идет практически один (я не говорю о конкурсах, обрядах и пр). А лишь о последовательности действий. Если интересно, то выставлю его. Где стоят ??? значит там конкурс, обряд, выступление и пр. Красным выделены мои комменты для вас. Про велком-зону писать не буду, тк и так понятно. 

Встреча с чем угодно в зависимости от темы, цвета и пр. 

Рассадка гостей или после встречи, или до (от количества гостей зависит)

Первый тост

??? (застольная игрулька для гостей или для молодоженов) 
Тост за родных

??? (еще одна застольная вещь) 
Тост за бабушек/дедушек или свидетелей

Танец с родителями (если желают)
Первый танец

Танцевальный конкурс для всех гостей
Муз. пауза

Поздравление гостей (родственники жениха, родственники невесты)

???
Поздравление гостей (друзья, коллеги, подруги)

??? (конкурс, переходящий в танцевалочку)
Муз. пауза

???

Гадание на детей (во что угодно и как. все зависит опять от темы, цвета или самой пары)

??? (конкурс, переходящий в танцы)

Муз. пауза.
Букет, подвязка.
Похищение невесты (ставлю в конце, но может происходить в любой момент.) 

???
Торт
Завершающие обряды (фата, очаг, песочная (которую иногда делаю перед 1 танцем), клубки, обнимашки и тд и тп, на выбор.) 
Финал (танец в кругу гостей, с последующими благодарностями, мои слова ребятам, по желанию фейерверк, фонарики и пр.)


Отдельным сообщением напишу про 1 тост и про родителей.

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), Ната1290 (23.07.2017)

----------


## himmelinka

> Если интересно, то выставлю его.


Даша, нам от тебя что-то узнать, все очень интересно!!! спасибо!!!!

----------


## Вожатенок

Раньше первые тосты писала для каждой паре в прозе. Сейчас же настолько стало лень))), что говорю от души и в тему (предварительно, конечно, проработав всё и вся, историю знакомств, особенности). Вот сели они все за столы, наполнили бокалы и буквально в паре фраз выдаю свои мысли. Импровизирую и ловлю эмоции гостей. Где-то вижу, что гости аж сверлят взглядом: "нам бы пожрать", долго не рассусоливаю. А где-то с такой любовью смотрят на ребят, что мой мозг выдает чуть больше слов)) Поэтому для меня (подчеркну для МЕНЯ), лучше без стихов, а личные мысли. Хотя Наташе Голубевой надо отдать должное, что она под каждую пару пишет такое)) Мне это не дано)) 

Про тост за родителей. Так повелось, что я их представляю, может быть провожу с ними миниигру, а потом те поздравляют. Если дети приготовили подарки, то берут микрофон, благодарят и просят гостей сами поднять за родителей бокалы. Те я опять же никаких притч, стихов не говорю. Лишь желаю им здоровья и счастья. За бабушек и свидетелей та же песня. Раньше нравилось говорить: "Когда Бог понял, что не справится со всем сам, он создал бабушек". И прошу выпить стоя за этих женщин. И ВСЕГДА после 3 тоста отпускаю на перекур (от начала банкета проходит минут 35-40).

----------


## Атаська2

> "Когда Бог понял, что не справится со всем сам, он создал бабушек".


Замечательно!!!!  )))

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> С первым тостом мы определились более-менее, давайте перейдем к следующей части первого застолья (напоминаю, что это входит в первые 30-40 минут праздника)!
> 
> 2. Тост за родителей (подводка к тосту – притча, медитация, поздравление от родителей, какой - лирический, весёлый и т.д.)


Второй тост на любом празднике у меня - за родителей... Важнее их нет никого в жизни.  Только понимаем мы это порой только тогда, когда их уже нет... К сожалению... Именно поэтому нужно, чтобы родители почувствовали свою исключительность в жизни молодоженов и сами молодожены приняли этот факт в отношении друг друга.

На свадьбе я в качестве* подводки к тосту о родителях* провожу аукцион свадебных юбилеев (ситцевая, деревянная, розовая и т.д), и в конце прошу гостей ответить, какую же свадьбу празднуют молодожены сегодня. (Зеленая). И завершаю все словами о том, что этой даты могло бы и не быть, если бы не родители... Дальше слова благодарности за то, что вырастили и т.п. Главное - от души, искренне, с любовью, уважением...

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

> И ещё же надо послушать.... Пашу послушать. Тогда и станет ясно. ведь смотря как произнесёшь... Можно говорить, говорить .. и от чувств запаузить... остановиться.. и будет круто. Всё индивидуально.


послушать меня можно здесь, что бы не указывать другие источники (всё таки без регистрации даже можно зайти), но там  в стиле рэпа, а именно на видео, как я веду на праздниках это всё, пока похвалиться не могу.

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## Славина

У меня первый тост такой

Уважаемые гости! Дорогие молодожены! 
Когда на земле  рождается человек, на небе зажигается звезда и во вселенной становится светлее. Сегодня во вселенной стало светлее в два раза, потому что сегодня родилась новая семья!
И мы с вами уважаемые гости все тому свидетели.
Позвольте, дорогие молодожены, вручить вам эту звезду, звезду вашего семейного счастья, пусть она всегда освещает ваш путь и указывает верное направление, а вам осталась только взять в дорогу верность, надежду,  любовь, понимание, терпение и уважение друг к другу.
А мы, дорогие гости, вместе с вами поздравим наших молодых с рождением их семьи пожелаем им счастливого пути  и конечно же звоном наших бокалов возвестим об этом событии всех вокруг. Колокольный звон. И вручаю молодым их звезду семейного счастья. На эту идею меня подтокнули мысли нашей форумчанки Инны, а Гена Морос сделал такой документ.

[IMG]http://*********su/3776053m.png[/IMG]

Скачать можно здесь, туда только нужно вставить фото молодых, прошу заранее их прислать мне это фото.

http://files.mail.ru/FB6281109DED422AB39B88E8980E8667

За родителей на данный момент использую тоже медитацию. 

А раньше была *Притча про ручеёк*.

Однажды солнечным летним утром маленький ручеек, оторвавшись от своего истока, побежал по бескрайним лугам, мимо густых лесов и высоких гор в манящую сказочную даль. Он бежал долго , и сначала стал речкой, а потом – широкой полноводной рекой, впадающей в безбрежное море. Ручеек очень гордился собой и не вспоминал о том месте, откуда он взял свое начало. 
Но однажды пригрело солнышко, от поверхности моря отделились капельки воды, превратились в облако и, гонимые ветром, вернулись на тот самый луг и к тому самому истоку, откуда начал свой путь маленький ручеек. 
Где бы мы не были, куда бы не забрасывала нас судьба, какое бы море нас не приняло в свои просторы, мы никогда не забываем о своих истоках – своих родителях! Тепло их сердец всегда согревает нас и в дни радости и в дни невзгод.

А потом была  *Притча про ласточку*.


У одной маленькой, но очень смелой ласточки появились трое прекрасных птенчика! Она свила для них тёплое, уютное гнездышко на вершине утёса-великана, который стоял посреди сурового, холодного океана. Какая же она была счастливая, как же она любила своих малышей!!! И надо же такому приключиться, что в один из дней налетел ураган, началось землетрясение и утёс раскололся надвое. Гнездо начало падать и зацепилось за кустик у подножья скалы, ласточка с большим трудом спасла своих малышей. И лететь ей теперь нужно было через огромный океан, на другой утёс, строить там новое гнездо.
Сквозь бурю, гром, молнию, ветер, над бушующей бездной летела ласточка на новый утёс, где и свила новое гнездышко. И вот возвращается она за своими птенчиками к развалинам, Да, их трое, но клюв-то у неё один. Берёт первого в клюв, летит над бушующей бездной и слышит: «Мамочка, мне так страшно. Ты только, пожалуйста, ты меня сейчас вот не урони, Бога ради! А я, вот если я останусь жив, я всю оставшуюся жизнь буду о тебе, мама, заботиться так, как ни один ребёнок до сих пор не заботился о своих родителях». Но грустна была ласточка после этих слов. Положила первого в новое гнездо, летит за вторым, берёт его в клюв, летит и слышит: « Мама, мне страшно. Я тебя прошу, ты только, пожалуйста, не урони меня, сейчас, да? Я вот тебе хочу сказать, я всю оставшуюся жизнь буду о тебе, мамочка милая, так заботиться, как ни один птенец не заботился о своих родителях». Но опять была печальна ласточка, положила второго, летит за третьим. Смертельно усталая летит, долог, к сожалению , путь. И вот, подлетая к нему, сердце-то трепещет. Он был самый хрупкий, самый маленький. Она даже не знала, жив он или нет. Но он жив, дышит, донельзя счастливая, она берёт его в клюв, летит над бурей, сквозь гром, молнию, ветер и слышит: «Мамочка, родная моя, ты знаешь, если ... если я вот сейчас останусь жив, я всю оставшуюся жизнь буду заботится о своих детях так, как ты сегодня, милая, заботишься о нас». В этих словах последнего, самого казалось бы хрупкого, слабого, была удивительная истина, немеркнущая века. По сути, он сказал ей: «Спасибо, родная моя, спасибо , что ты учишь меня выживать, учишь меня бороться за эту жизнь. Потому что всё то хорошее, что у нас есть, мы берём у тех, кто идёт впереди. У наших милых, дорогих родителей. А те у своих родителей. И вот знаете, ведь самое большое чудо в жизни, это то, что мы не умираем, а продолжаемся в наших детях. потому что они и есть наша плоть и кровь, и поэтому мы бессмертны.

Но не всегда я притчи говорю. Смотрю по ситуации.

Можно такую кричалочку за родителей сказать. *Автор Анна Перина*

Кричалка "За Вас, родители, за Вас!"


Ведущ: Пред нами - дружная семья.
Я предлагаю тост, друзья:
За теплоту родимых глаз - 
Гости: "За Вас, родители, за Вас!"


За ваш родительский совет!
За счастье в доме столько лет!
За этот миг, за этот час,
"За Вас, родители, за Вас!"

Хотим "спасибо" Вам сказать,
Здоровья, счастья пожелать!
Пусть бог хранит, поклон от нас,
"За Вас, родители, за Вас!"

----------


## YLKE

Бывают ситуации когда нужно мгновенно принимать решение, что то говорить... Как? Стала думать, чтобы красиво, без слов паразитов и пришла в голову мне такая идея, поэтому я к вам с предложением, а давайте поиграем маленько... например берем любую песню( чтобы слова были обязательно хорошие, легко запоминающиеся) и из рифмованного текста делаем прозой тост на свадьбу, юбилей и другие мероприятия.
Для начала возьмём песню Таисии Повалий...

«В любовь надо верить»


Когда на душе плохая погода
И тучи в глазах стоят и день, и ночь,
Одна лишь любовь на помощь приходит,
Одна лишь любовь может нам помочь,
Но только в нее надо верить!
Однажды пройдет затмение сердца,
И солнечный свет опять мелькнет в глазах,
И сможется все, что будет хотеться,
И сбудется все, что бывало в снах,
Но только в любовь надо верить!

Припев:
Если солнце взошло за окном –
Значит, и любовь вернется в дом.
Если в небе взошла луна,
Будет от любви нам не до сна!
Если солнце взошло за окном –
Значит, и любовь вернется в дом.
Если в небе взошла луна,
Будет от любви нам не до сна!

II
Погасла свеча – затеплит другую,
Чтоб новый огонь согрел тебя вночи,
И ангел опять тебя поцелует
И сбросит с небес от любви ключи,
Но только в нее надо верить!



Бывает у души плохая погода,  днем и ночью нам не дают покоя наши мысли и тут на помощь обязательно приходит любовь, только в нее нужно верить! И тогда случаются чудеса, проходит затмение сердца, все видят в ваших глазах солнечный свет, и в такие моменты сбываются самые фантастические мечты, но только если в любовь верить!
Любовь… всегда возвращается в дом, как солнце которое каждый день будит нас своим теплом и светом. Ну ,а если в небе всходит луна, то в такую ночь от любви не до сна.
Погаснет  свеча, не страшно…. Вы просто зажгите другую, сердец огонь согреет вас, и может быть ангелы тебя поцелуют, а может быть вас, а может и всех  нас. Только в любовь надо верить.

----------


## himmelinka

Иринка, Света! спасибо вам огромное, если бы я была новичком, не знающим что и как, для меня ваши посты палочкой-выручалочкой стали.

информации хватает, но, знаете, хочется не только лирики, но и чего-то веселого..для поднятия настроения..это я к чему веду..прошу поделиться секретом веселой подводки или текста о родителях...

иногда молодожены просят, только не надо лирики, не хочу плакать, у невесты и ее мамы тушь потечет, что можно веселое вставить для поднятия настроения? или веселый момент мы оставим на основную застольную часть для родительского блока?

----------


## YLKE

> не только лирики, но и чего-то веселого..для поднятия настроения..


Я как раз говорю о том, что можно взять любой рифмованый текст и переделать его в прозу, могу сказать из личного опыта, если гости на лирику не настроены, тосты они слушать не будут, им пару слов, маханули и куражить :Yes4: 

Берем Касту - я выпал как будто из сна (не уверена, что правильно мыслю, но может минус песни тоже использовать???? Так фончиком? Или помешает?)


Любовь слепа - Это факт для большинства зевак,
И один из них я сам, иду в центральный парк.
В летнем кафе ты проводишь свой досуг,
Ожидая мой визит и терамиссу.
И мне теперь не перестать тебя искать,
Ты для меня словно жемчужина в поле песка.
Среди моей возни,твой лик опять возник-
Настоящий шедевр на фоне возни.
Издалека и ближе мне,кажись,никак
Не позволяет быть моя характеристика.
Из-за пустяка ссорились мы весь декабрь
И разбежались на радость всем завистникам.
И может мне пора сделать встречные шаги,
И может ты права,ведь мы не чужаки,
И как бы я не укреплял свой хладнокровный тыл,
Боюсь твой взгляд растопит мои льды.
Это мой военный фронт с некоторых пор,
Когда малейший бриз может превратиться в шторм...
Всё дело в том, что ты или в том,что я
Всё ещё помню тебя,а разум твердит,что зря.
Ты будто бы планета из моих звёздных войн,
Я постоянно борюсь с твоим открытым полем,
Ты так опасно близка на моих радарах,
Что весь мой арсенал уже готов к ударам.

Припев:

Я будто выпал из сна,
А тут другая весна...
И в небе добрый знак,если комете верить
-Это сгорает мой корабль в твоей атмосфере.

А+В=С в крутом пике,
А - это ты,В - это я в тупике,
Тогда наш контакт это должно быть С,
И мой звёздный корабль берёт тебя в прицел.
Сигнал тревоги верещит,
Значит у меня больше нет силовых защит,
Наверно близится к концу эта канитель,
Раз следом погасла вся приборная панель.
И только в твою сторону кивает компас,
Я медленно дрейфую сквозь открытый космос,
Выбирая твой плен среди других планет,
Ведь сопротивляться самому себе смысла нет.
В парке стемнело,и немного жаль,
Что нельзя ещё постоять,повоображать..
Ты смотришь на часы,видимо мой черёд,
И я делаю шаг вперёд...

А теперь  вариант когда нужно сказать как бы своими словами.....
Говорите, что любовь слепа? Наверно да, для большинства это так, я сама такая. Мы ходим в центральный парк, в летнее кафе, сидим за столиком и ждем свой десерт. И даже в этот момент мы ищем друг друга… Мы как жемчужины в поле песка, трудная задача друг друга найти))) согласитесь.
Но несмотря на это мы можем влюбиться с первого взгляда, а можем просто увидеть образ и искать его всю свою жизнь.
И казалось, вот оно счастье мы нашли его)))) Почему то на радость завистникам мы ссоримся и даже расстаемся(((
И вот тогда забудьте гордость и сделайте первые шаги на встречу друг другу, не ждите когда малейший бриз превратится в шторм.
Ты будто выпал из сна (обращаемся к жениху), а тут другая весна, посмотри на небо, видишь добрый знак, если комете верить, это сгорает его корабль в твоей атмосфере (обращаемся к невесте)
А+В=С в крутом пике (можно инициалы молодых, после равенства Л-любовь) 
А это ты
В это он в тупике
А ваш корабль должен быть любовь…
И он берет тебя на прицел и только в твою сторону кивает компас, он летит к тебе через весь открытый космос, выбирая навечно твой плен среди других планет, ведь сопротивляться самому себе смысла нет. И вот вы рядом, у вас свадьба и уже не важно кто из вас планета, а кто ее спутник, вы вместе, вы рядом…..

Вообще все это делается буквально за 5 минут, я пытаюсь донести, что выучить песню гораздо проще по моему мнению :Meeting:

----------


## KAlinchik

Народ! столько  интересных вариантов первого тоста) Спасибо!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> *4*. Тост за любовь


Гм....а почему? Обычно же третий....

----------


## Дафна&Жозефина

> У меня первый тост такой
> 
> Уважаемые гости! Дорогие молодожены! 
> Когда на земле  рождается человек, на небе зажигается звезда и во вселенной становится светлее. Сегодня во вселенной стало светлее в два раза, потому что сегодня родилась новая семья!
> И мы с вами уважаемые гости все тому свидетели.
> Позвольте, дорогие молодожены, вручить вам эту звезду, звезду вашего семейного счастья, пусть она всегда освещает ваш путь и указывает верное направление, а вам осталась только взять в дорогу верность, надежду,  любовь, понимание, терпение и уважение друг к другу.
> А мы, дорогие гости, вместе с вами поздравим наших молодых с рождением их семьи пожелаем им счастливого пути  и конечно же звоном наших бокалов возвестим об этом событии всех вокруг. Колокольный звон. И вручаю молодым их звезду семейного счастья. На эту идею меня подтокнули мысли нашей форумчанки Инны, а Гена Морос сделал такой документ.
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/3776053m.png[/IMG]
> ...


Как здорово, мне очень понравилось!и не затянуто и по делу...цепляет...

----------

Оля музручка (11.07.2017)

----------


## ***Маруся***

> берем любую песню( чтобы слова были обязательно хорошие, легко запоминающиеся) и из рифмованного текста делаем прозой тост на свадьбу, юбилей и другие мероприятия.


Очень интересный способ))))))))) :Ok:  Надо попробовать...

----------


## Дафна&Жозефина

Первый тост(как то так)
Сегодня очень волшебный день и для наших _____ и _____ многое происходит впервые.Первый раз они женятся, первое Горько-вот-вот прозвучит, первый белоснежный танец вскоре мы с вами увидим, первая брачная ночь....нет, нет не увидим...и близится первый тост,господа!Наполнили бокальчики и приготовились...Как вы думаете с чего начинается свадьба?(варианты ответов)А я думаю, что свадьба начинается с мечты.С мечты маленькой девочки держать в своей руке руку любимого человека, тонуть в его глазах и делать вздох один на двоих(сочиняю на ходу).За молодых! :Smile3:

----------


## himmelinka

*Дафна&Жозефина*, спасибо! только просьба - не цитируйте сообщения полностью, плииииз...
а что вы делаете с гостями во время первого застолья?

----------


## Славина

> а что вы делаете с гостями во время первого застолья?


У меня за гостей пятый тост. Здесь я их прощупываю, как реагируют, как воспринимают, и конечно же прошу поддерживать меня во всех моих стараниях, так как свадьба это дело не только моё или молодожёнов, а общее наше с вами дело. Любая застолка, хлопалка, топалка, кричалка, какое-нибудь гадание с гостями кто зачем пришёл?  и т.д.

----------


## Фелиция-77

Какая хорошая тема! Сколько разных подходов к свадьбе. Так здорово! Полностью согласна с тем, как прописаны все ньюансы встречи ( рада, что сама пришла к такому же пониманию, пусть опытным путём). А вот свадьбу выстраиваю по-другому. *У меня 4 части свадьбы ( я это для себя так разделила, по ходу всё может меняться, но мне очень удобно):*
1 часть: три тоста + поздравления гостей ( гости поздравили и - гора с плечь)
1 танцевальный перерыв: 1 танец молодых + общий танцевальный конкурс
2 часть: тост за гостей, блок с родителями(в это время все слушают и воспринимают), застольные конкурсы с гостями.
2 танцевальный перерыв: командные соревнования с ярким реквизитом.
3 часть: тост любой (за мечты, настроение, например), гадание на малыша + застольное с гостями (здесь нужен драйв)
3 перерыв: возможны конкурсы с костюмами или танцевальные
4 часть: торт ( иногда добавляю сценку, но при необходимости).
4 перерыв: букет-подвязка, финал. 
 Первые три тоста стараюсь делать короткими: за молодых, родителей и за любовь. Они произносятся в течении 15-20 минут ( тост 3-5 минут перерыв). Даже диетологи уверяют, что этого времени достаточно утолить голод ( потом гости меня благодарят, что дала возможность покушать). 
Хочется остановиться [U*]на тосте за любовь.[*/U] Один год использовала стихотворный вариант, но читала без листочка и не просто с выражением, а старалась по-актерски ( в старших классах ходила в кружок художественного чтения, надеюсь, не зря))
Вот моё вольное изложение Высоцкого:
Когда вода всемирного потопа
Вернулась вновь в границы берегов,
Из пены уходящего потока
 на Землю тихо выбралась любовь.
И растворилась в воздухе до срока...
И чудаки еще такие есть, 
вдыхают полной грудью эту смесь.
Свежий ветер избранных пьянил,
С ног сбивал, из мёртвых воскрешал,
Потому что если не любил,
Значит и не жил и не дышал.
*В этом году придумала прозой.*
Сказать: «Я люблю тебя», займёт несколько секунд, а показать как, всю жизнь». 
 Учатся этому всю жизнь. Чтобы вам было проще, дорогие молодожены, вручаю вам инструкцию «Как показывать любовь». Она подходит к разным сферам семейной жизни. Одна- для мужа, другая – для жены. Будет о чём подумать сегодня ночью. А если серьёзно, пригодится. 
 Кроме того, всегда можно обратиться за советом к тем, кто замужем-женат. Есть такие? Поднимите руки! Аплодисменты. Присмотритесь к этим семьям, научитесь у них чему-то хорошему, возьмите у них уроки любви в широком смысле слова. 
 А сегодня и сейчас мы все дружно поднимем бокалы за это прекрасное чувство – за  любовь! 
Молодые с улыбкой читают инструкцию, а гости включаются в небольшой интерактивчик ( сначала, правда напрягаются, когда руки просишь поднять, а потом на словах "научитесь чему-то хорошему", вытягивают головы, обращая на себя внимание). 

*P.S.*  Еще вчера этот текст хотела отправить, интернет отключили на самом интересном месте. Я думаю, вы не будете против, если сегодня отправлю (когда уже о 1 части говорите).

Что касается *1 части свадебного застолья*, то мне важно представить гостей. Всегда хорошо проходят поздравления, когда молодые дают список гостей с информацией о них. Кроме этого,  в этом году  по сюжету персонаж выходил с небольшим интерактивом. (Использовала материал сайта).

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), vashelga1968 (12.02.2019)

----------


## himmelinka

Оля, конечно, не против, спасибо, что делишься опытом.

Знаете, что мне иногда думается, когда вижу, что не было долго ничьих ответов? думаю, может зря затеяли дело это? новичкам хочется все и сразу, искать не знают где, а профессионалам, наверное, кажется, что Америку мы не откроем, всем давно все известно.

но потом я вижу комментарии, вижу сколько просмотров темы и радуюсь, что тема полезна, а когда нас в ней так много, то это очень здорово!

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> думаю, может зря затеяли дело это? новичкам хочется все и сразу, искать не знают где, а профессионалам, наверное, кажется, что Америку мы не откроем, всем давно все известно.


Аня, я знаю, что тема была создана именно для такой неВедущей с тонкой организацией, как я. Я неоднократно благодарила тебя и благодарю всех девочек кто помогает, и если речь идёт о мне, что нужно сразу и всё......слава Богу-нет! Я ушла, как меня и направили по всем темам и ищу наполнения, а как я могу здесь что-то написать, если мой НЕсценарий, а куча непотребного материала была уничтожена. А писать так как выходит у профессионалов я не могу, а посему я всегда в этой теме только учусь без права на слово. Ещё раз благодарю за эту тему. И ещё раз благодарю. Тема важная и нужная! Спасибо!

----------


## Аннабель

Вот жаль у меня раньше не было возможности вот так все по полочкам разложенное утащить в свою копилку. я со своей первой свадьбой так промучилась и со сценарием и с подводками,да и вообще. я в свадьбах ноль полный.Анютка,спасибо тебе за тему,золотой человечек. я думаю,что она многим поможет в проведении первых ,да и не только  мероприятий.... ну а если вы конечно не против останусь в темке и буду наблюдать и все мотать на ус.

----------


## himmelinka

> если вы конечно не против останусь в темке и буду наблюдать и все мотать на ус.


конечно, ведь все когда-то начинали. ничего страшного в этом нет, и тему Таня-Курочка специально для помощи новичкам в этом нелегком деле открыла

а еще мне, например, очень интересно, что на выходе у нас получится и какие советы еще будут от профессионалов.

Еще раз повторю, мнение каждого для нас очень ценно!

----------


## Аннабель

> а еще мне, например, очень интересно, что на выходе у нас получится и какие советы еще будут от профессионалов.


 думаю,что все получится супер-пупер,иначе и быть не может.

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> думаю,что все получится супер-пупер,иначе и быть не может.


Вот и собираю крупиночки сокровищ по всему форуму и уверенна, что моя первая свадьба будет просто класс. И я примчусь сюда с коробкой...нееее.....с ящиком конфет и разных горячительных напитков, чтобы проставиться за первую свадьбу.  :Aga:

----------


## YLKE

> Вот и собираю крупиночки сокровищ по всему форуму и уверенна, что моя первая свадьба будет просто класс.


Оля я когда так думаю и возлагаю надежды, то все получается через.... сама знаешь что. Просто сейчас я всегда думаю как будет, так и будет. И всегда круто! А как только нарисую себе картинку, обязательно все  наперекосяк.

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> Оля я когда так думаю и возлагаю надежды, то все получается через.... сама знаешь что. Просто сейчас я всегда думаю как будет, так и будет. И всегда круто! А как только нарисую себе картинку, обязательно все наперекосяк.


Лана, привет!Ну и когда у меня было то самое г.....как через  ж......    позорище, то я думаю, что тоже не вариант. Пусть лучше с хорошим сценпланом завалюсь, чем людям туфту нафталиновую показывать ))) СветРомашка, я учусь стихи на прозу переводить....)))  :Ok: 

Девочки, вы точно все решили, что с сима-ленда ничего никому не надо без накруток?  Я завтра уже заказ ставлю в очередь.

----------


## Марина Миг

> И всегда круто! А как только нарисую себе картинку, обязательно все наперекосяк.


Ооо! Точно подмечено! Самое ужасное, когда ожидания не совпадают с реальностью... Легко можно и в депрессию впасть. У меня подобное было в начале этого сезона, я писала в теме Тани Курочки. Меня спасли две свадьбы, которые следом шли, хотя на них я шла с мыслью "А, гори оно все... конем!"

Так что, Оль, предлагаю настраиваться так: все получится! Обязательно получится! А как - это уже мелочи  :Derisive: 
Это ведь не значит, что готовиться не надо, что не надо ответственно подходить, нет, это иное совсем. Просто все получится. И все )))

----------


## alechina666

На чём остановились? Продолжим! Такая тема не должна завять! Я считаю себя новичком в проведении свадеб, вот и смотрю, как у других ведущих всё разложено. Учусь.

----------


## alechina666

Расскажу, как я провожу.
Прежде хочу заметить, что форум мне не просто помогает, а часто просто спасает!!!
У нас молодые просят дарение подарков проводить в начале. После встречи молодых, все проходят в зал. Стараюсь говорить тактично, мол принято молодых одаривать на свадьбе, помочь создать первый капитал.... Кто желает, подходите к молодым, поздравляйте и дарите подарки. Молодых не ставлю у самого входа(один раз сама давно была на подобной свадьбе, где молодые стояли у входа. Все должны были пройти через них и подарки смотрелись, как входной билет на свадьбу!). У меня молодые стоят немного в стороне. Кто желает одарить, тот к ним и прлходит. Скажу, что подходят к молодым в основном все.

----------


## alechina666

Когда гости расселись за столами, провожу обряд "омовение колец". Выставляла Стрекоза (мы вместе учимся в институте, она моя подруга и многому меня научила!).
Потом под перезвон колоколов провожаем молодых на свои места.
Первый тост короткий. В стихах я не говорю. У меня проза везде. Это удобнее(мало ли какая ситуация, не всегда всё гладко). Да и душевнее с прозой как то!
Между первым и вторым тостом проходит одна песня. Я не гоню людей быстрее напиться! Смотрю по людям! И всегда понимаю, что тут затягивать нельзя! Когда пробовала пропустить пару песен, видела, как гости начинали сми себе наливать.

----------


## alechina666

Второй тост за родителей. Здесь уже выложили классные варианты! Спасибо всем! Главное, чтоб за душу брало!
Я видела одно видео со свадьбы, так там ведущая тараторила без умолку. Рот у неё не закрывался, а что толку? Всё было шаблонно, избито и без души. Она была отделена от самого процесса. Как будто мимо проходила и прлсто отчиталась....Так нельзя. Я смеюсь и переживаю вместе со всеми, близко всё воспринимаю. А ка иначе?
Так вот, когда гости закусывают (первый стол) я к ним не лезу. Даю просто поесть.

----------


## alechina666

А вот потом уже по ситуации: если начинают вставать на перекур или просят танцы(бывает редко, но бывает), то провожу первый танец молодых. А если гости ждут "указаний", то третий тост в основном за любовь. Это может быть притча или просто типа "Семья-это тяжёлая работа. Самое главное, суметь сохранить любовь!" и так далее.
Опять перекус и первый танец молодых. Могу начать с танца папы и дочки(куплет и припев, больше как бы лишнее). Жених подходит и забирает невесту у отца. Как правило получается очень красиво и трогательно. Первый танец молодых.

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## alechina666

И вот на площадке у меня молодые. Я их не отпускаю, а начинаю спрашивать, кого они пригласили на свадьбу. Они называют, я этих людей под аплодисменты приглашаю присоедениться к молодым. Так все гости оказывкются на танцполе. Провожу с ними или хоровод"Знакомство", или хоровод"Здравствуйте". Всегда прлходит на "Ура!" 
И если в начале свадьбы я немного торжественно-весёлая, то теперь становлюсь просто весёлая. Шуточно комментирую всё происходящее, но так, чтобы никого не обидеть. Гости смеются и раскрепощаются. 
А потом сразу танцевальный перерыв. 
Ух, столько написала....не судите строго.

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017)

----------


## Дадуся

Анна, Татьяна,  все кто делится своим опытом  Огромное Спасибо!  
6 декабря веду 1-ю свадьбу. Опираясь на ваши советы  план.

1. Тост 
2.Знакомство с гостями 
3. Тост от дедушки.
4.
5. Тост за родителей. 
6. Пожелания молодым от родителей.
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, как построить поздравления от родителей. У жениха родители в разводе, + дедушка 94 года, который на дух не выносит своего зятя (сажаю за разные столы), родители невесты готовят поздравление-песню. Т.е. будет 3 поздравления. (Предполагаю,  что после каждого выступления  надо выпивать.  3 тоста?  Явно перебор. ) 

После родителей напрашивается очаг и танец с родителями, переходящий в первый, но Не рано ли? Не слишком ли напрягаю родителей?
Куда в первом блоке вставить 
Про кольца, горько;  Распределение обязанностей;

----------


## himmelinka

> У жениха родители в разводе, + дедушка 94 года, который на дух не выносит своего зятя (сажаю за разные столы)


Светлана, а ты у родителей жениха спрашивала, вместе они хотят поздравить или строго по отдельности?
Дедушке отдельное слово и отдельный тост за поздравление, но! после поздравления *всех* родителей.




> танец с родителями, переходящий в первый, но Не рано ли? Не слишком ли напрягаю родителей?


если они согласны, хотят потанцевать со своими детьми, почему бы и нет, а вот очаг лучше сделать бы позже, а не в первом застолье.




> Куда в первом блоке вставить 
> Про кольца, горько;  Распределение обязанностей;


Что за распределение обязанностей? про кольца...имеешь в виду, почему кольцо носят на безымянном пальце или что? обязательно надо или просто хочется???
мне кажется, что рановато про обязанности-то, да и слишком много всего в первом блоке будет, и гости, и Ж с Н устанут, а они ведь еще и поесть-попить хотят...

----------


## Дадуся

Аня, спасибо за отклик.



> родителей жениха спрашивала, вместе они хотят поздравить или строго по отдельности


Они по отдельности, между собой не общаются, на свадьбе будет вторая жена отца, мать одна, но с ней за столом будут сидеть родители невесты, дед. Ему надо повязку на глаза, чтоб не видел отца жениха иначе, : Вах:




> Дедушке отдельное слово и отдельный тост за поздравление, но! после поздравления всех родителей.


 Первое слово деду-пожелание молодых. Они сказали, что дед, как старейшина открывает застолье и первый тост, пожелания  от него. Родители с этим согласны.




> очаг лучше сделать бы позже, а не в первом застолье.


Очаг думала сделать как "символический " обряд-без лирики. Лирическим сделать песочную. Поэтому и думала в 1 застолье. Или в таком случае от него вообще отказаться?




> распределение обязанностей


  для гостей идея Катеньки О.-застолка (аналитик и прочие).




> кольцо носят на безымянном пальце


. Да про это. 




> обязательно надо или просто хочется???


 Я даже не знаю, просто подумала, что надо еще, что-нибудь провести, а то как-то рано выходим из-за стола
1Тост 
2.Знакомство с гостями 
3. Тост от дедушки.
4. Тост за родителей. 
6. Пожелания молодым от родителей.
7. Танец с мамой и папой, переходящий в первый танец.
Вот и подумала, что перед танцем еще к-н игровушку сделать. Или не надо?

----------


## Марина Миг

> 1Тост 
> 2.Знакомство с гостями 
> 3. Тост от дедушки.
> 4. Тост за родителей. 
> 6. Пожелания молодым от родителей.
> 7. Танец с мамой и папой, переходящий в первый танец.
> Вот и подумала, что перед танцем еще к-н игровушку сделать. Или не надо?


Свет, а что если сначала дать слово дедушке (тем более, что молодожены хотят, чтобы он ОТКРЫЛ затолье), потом сделать Катино "распределение",  а после него - пожелание от родителей - сделай интерактив с родителями, посмотри у Кати в теме, мы обсуждали этот момент, Катюша интересно все разложила, а после логично будет и бокалы за родителей поднять.
И я бы не стала объединять танец с родителями с первым танцем молодоженов. Смазывается восприятие первого танца, одна эмоция другой перекрывется. Но это взгляд с моей колокольни.



> Вот и подумала, что перед танцем еще к-н игровушку сделать.


Перед танцем я провожу "Звездный миг невесты" Элины Моденовой, посмотри у нее в сокровищнице (не на правах рекламы  :Taunt:  )

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Я даже не знаю, просто подумала, что надо еще, что-нибудь провести, а то как-то рано выходим из-за стола


Я, помню, в начале своей деятельности, тоже следовала заранее расписанному сценарию. И если у меня запланирован в первом блоке танец молодых, то он именно там и будет! Теперь смотрю на людей. Чувствую. что народ подустал, то делаю переыв. Поэтому мой совет в этом случае - планируй просто порядок действий, а время выхода из-за стола определится по ходу свадьбы. У меня в первом блоке обычно умещаются тосты за молодых, за родителей, за любовь, церемония поздравления и вручения подарков, тост за гостей, домашний очаг и первый танец молодых. Иногда очаг и танец сдвигаю на второй блок, это бывает, когда народу много.  



> Вот и подумала, что перед танцем еще к-н игровушку сделать. Или не надо?


Запланируй игровушку, а по-ходу посмотришь, нужна она или нет!

----------


## oga

> У меня в первом блоке обычно умещаются тосты за молодых, за родителей, за любовь, церемония поздравления и вручения подарков, тост за гостей, домашний очаг и первый танец молодых.


Галя, а по времени сколько гости  за столом ?И дарение у вас проходит за первым?У нас или вначале, или же за вторым столом. Большинство придерживается местных традиций-дары за вторым столом.

----------


## Джина

> 1Тост 
> 2.Знакомство с гостями 
> 3. Тост от дедушки.
> 4. Тост за родителей. 
> 6. Пожелания молодым от родителей.
> 7. Танец с мамой и папой, переходящий в первый танец.


Исходя из того, что ты, Света, запланировала, я бы немного подкорректировала. Я так вижу, решение все равно за тобой
1. Первый тост
2. Знакомство с гостями( муз. нарезки, выбор аналитика, ну то, что ты запланировала) и отсюда плавно вытекает тост за гостей.
3. Тост от дедушки. Как нет дерева без корней, так нет рода ... 
4. Тост за родителей. Здесь, конечно же, какой-то интерактив, игрулька с родителями, поздравление от них и соответственно тост за родителей.
5. Как вариант - тост за любовь. 
     Если ты хочешь танец с родителями и перевести его в танец молодых, то я как-то такой вариант делала. Только вначале делала очаг,потом выводила на танец с родителями параллельно Ж и Н(буквально один куплет), а потом танец молодых. И соответственно после этого подъем гостей на танцы.
По времени это всё займет минут 40.

Вот такой вариант я когда-то делала на очаг и на танец, выставляла на форуме, сейчас скопирую

_На форуме не раз поднималась тема зажжения семейного очага.Для себя решила и провожу в конце свадьбы. Но были у меня клиенты, которые очень просили сделать очаг после первого застолья. Я стараюсь учитывать пожелания, но на поводу не иду.Здесь уступила, т.к. была такая ситуация: несколько лет назад вышла замуж одна из близняшек,а вторая была невестой на свадьбе, которую вела я. И вот у первой очаг был вначале и решили, что у второй тоже.Они мне объяснили как это было у них(видео нет), я пропустила это все через себя и вот что получилось.Может кому - нибудь пригодится

Вед. ( на фоне музыки): Дорогие гости! Дорогие молодожены!
Во все времена у всех народов было особое отношение к огню, ведь огонь – это символ жизни, символ дома, очага. Когда рождается новая семья, зажигается очаг. Частичкой своего очага с вами поделятся те, кто подарил вам этот мир, кто держал вас за ручку, когда вы делали свои первые шаги, кому вы доверяли свои детские секреты, с кем делились своими радостями и горестями. Это ваши родители, несколько лет назад они зажгли свои очаги и берегли их все эти годы. 
Сейчас я попрошу Вас, (и.о.папы невесты), и Вас, (и.о. мамы жениха),
взять эти свечи как символ родительского очага, символ веры, надежды и любви, проверенный
годами и подойти к своим детям.
Прошу Вас, ……………………., дать руку своему папе, такому сильному и мужественному. И Вас, ……….,
взять за руку свою маму, такую нежную и заботливую и выйти в центр нашего зала.
(музыка громче, танцуют папа+нев., мама +жених)
Вед. (музыка тише): А теперь, …………………………., передайте частичку очага своей дочери и Вы, …….. передайте своему сыну. Теперь …… и ……….. возьмите друг друга за руки и помните
Очаг семейный зажигая, 
В одну объединились три семьи,
Храните, символ счастья свой оберегая,
От бед, ненастья, горя и тоски.
Пусть ваш огонь горит, не угасая,
Пусть хватит вам и света, и тепла,
Пускай любовь навеки согревает,
Пока горит очаг, семья жива.
( музыка громче, молодые танцуют)
Вот и зажжен семейный очаг, храните его и придет день, когда вам придется поделится им со своими детьми. Пусть же будет он согрет любовью и счастьем.
(музыка "Аве Мария")
_

----------

Оля музручка (15.07.2017)

----------


## Vrednulya

Ой, какая тема хорошая. 
Вот спроси меня как веду - я толком и не расскажу))) 
А сейчас с вами хотя бы структурирую мысли. 
Четко сформированы у меня 2 застольных блока - первый и последний)))) 
Первый блок: 
Встреча, первый тост, представление и поздравление родителей, поздравление бабушек-дедушек, знакомство гостей. 

Первый танец - согласна с Мариной - лучше отделить от танца с родителями. Потому что разные акценты, разные эмоции, разная суть у этих обрядов.

Финальный блок: 
Букет-подвязка-фата(если есть)-торт. 
Прощание - ну тут вариантов несоклько, смотрю по публике. 
Либо стенка Ильича, либо обнимашки с гостями и в конце "горько", либо просто под "Мы желаем счастья вам" танец тоже с обнимашками.

Спасибо, Анютка, серединку помогла структурировать. Пойду подумаю над каждым блоком в отдельности.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Финальный блок:


Вот кстати очень интересна тема окончания свадьбы. Я абсолютно не парюсь наполнением в течении всего мероприятия. А вот окончание свадьбы действительно интересная тема. 
Вот к примеру гости должны уйти из ресторана в 24:00 (так договорились). Вот и интересно кто, каким образом их выпроваживает (жестковато выразился, но точно)

----------


## Vrednulya

> Вот к примеру гости должны уйти из ресторана в 24:00 (так договорились). Вот и интересно кто, каким образом их выпроваживает (жестковато выразился, но точно)


НУ как-то не приходилось еще выпроваживать)))  :Taunt: 
Если финал сделан как финал, то все и так понятно - все пообнимались, поцеловались, попрощались, счастья пожелали, выходят официанты начинают убирать со стола)))
Гости могут еще на посошок рюмочку поднять. 
Хотя на самом деле мне бывает даже жалко прощаться, когда вижу, что гости хотят еще драйва, еще эмоций и позитива, а время, как говориться, цигель-цигель, ай-лю-лю. Ну что ж, желаю всего хорошего и говорю, что впереди нас ждет еще много хороших праздников :)

----------


## Дадуся

> сделай интерактив с родителями


 У меня завал с родственниками. Все в разводе. С 10 лет жених не живет с матерью, у нее новая семья и другие дети. Его воспитывал дед. С матерью он видится раз в 3 года. 




> я бы не стала объединять танец с родителями с первым танцем молодоженов. Смазывается восприятие первого танца, одна эмоция другой перекрывется.


Жених не танцует, и вообще масса комплексов. Невеста просила не делать акцент на танце молодых. Поэтому решили сделать танец совместный с родителями.
Идею танца увидела у Lana1960 № 36 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136931&page=3 




> планируй просто порядок действий, а время выхода из-за стола определится по ходу свадьбы.


Так и буду делать.




> Большинство придерживается местных традиций-дары за вторым столом.


Подарки вручаем до застолья, после каравая. Гости с шампанским вручают подарки. Если есть поздравительные речи, то по ходу банкета.




> 2. Знакомство с гостями( муз. нарезки, выбор аналитика, ну то, что ты запланировала) и отсюда плавно вытекает тост за гостей.


Логика есть, но уместно ли гостей до родителей? Как лучше сделать родительский блок? Т.е. будет 3 поздравления от родителей. (Предполагаю, что после каждого выступления надо выпивать. 3 тоста? Явно перебор. )

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Т.е. будет 3 поздравления от родителей. (Предполагаю, что после каждого выступления надо выпивать. 3 тоста? Явно перебор.


Ну и не выпивайте. Вызывайте всех по очереди и всего делов  :Meeting:  А уже итог подвести самой, поднять гостей и стоя за тост родителей  :br:  :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Джина

> Логика есть, но уместно ли гостей до родителей?


я за основу взяла твой план. Ты №2 планируешь знакомство с гостями, отсюда и идет общение с гостями(то, которое ты планируешь) и отсюда как логическое завершение всего этого действа тост за гостей. Хотя я сама 2 тост делаю за гостей.




> будет 3 поздравления от родителей. (Предполагаю, что после каждого выступления надо выпивать. 3 тоста? Явно перебор. )


Ты делаешь *подводку к поздравлению* родителей, они *поздравляют по очереди* и потом ты подытоживаешь - *общий тост за родителей*Возможны какие-то активашки или игрульки, но надо знать их(всех родителей) отношения между собой, друг к другу, стОит ли это делать.
  Если считаешь правильным вначале говорить о родителях. потом о гостях, меняй местами свой план.

Если хочешь не сводить их вместе, то делай каждой семье отдельное слово с поздравлениями и тостами. Но тогда у тебя будет 1 тост,2,3,4 - тосты за родителей да еще и тост за дедушку. Для первого стола 5 тостов предостаточно, но это превратиться в бенефис семьи, но это свадьба, а не юбилей. Родители конечно же занимают важное место . но есть и другие забавы на свадьбе. Но это мое мнение...

----------


## himmelinka

> Логика есть, но уместно ли гостей до родителей?


Света. а тут раньше уже говорили, что еще не успели сесть-поесть  и сразу тост от родителей, а они могут быть и не готовы вот так сразу говорить, 



> уществует традиция, что второй тост за родителей. Я приглашаю родителей выйти из-за стола и провожу с ними игрульку, чаще это вопросы с мыльными пузырями. Но считаю, что родители еще не готовы выходить – практически только сели. И поэтому второй тост – знакомство с гостями (по музыкальным нарезкам), а третий уже за родителей. Может, расхожусь с традицией, но мне так удобнее.





> методом проб и ошибок,пришла к тому же. Потому как люблю к тосту за родителей так......мммм...поразвёрнутее подводить...
> Поэтому тоже на месте второго тоста делаю ЗНАКОМСТВО


смотри по ситуации, если дед будет рваться сказать, глаз с тебя не спускать, то дай ему слово после первого тоста.



> 3 тоста? Явно перебор. )


еще какой перебор, пусть, если хотят подходят с бокалами, но ты гостям не предлагай поднять за родителей (за 3 тоста подряд).



> Ты делаешь подводку к поздравлению родителей, они поздравляют по очереди и потом ты подытоживаешь - общий тост за родителей


 :Ok:

----------


## Дадуся

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста,  какую подводку сделать к танцу с родителями и молодыми. Не перегрузила 1 блок?  Может гостей сделать после перерыва? После танца молодых какую лучше музыку сразу быструю или еще 1 медленную?

1. Тост 
2.Знакомство 
3. Распределение обязанностей 
4. Тост от дедушки.
5. Анимашка Планы на вечер.
6. Блок родителей. Подводка- Маргариты МКШВ. (Татьяна, Курочка, спасибо.) Пожелания от родителей. Тост за родителей ("За Вас, родители, за Вас!" Анна Перина.) 
7 Блок Гости. Самый счастливый гость (по дате рождения) в Подарок-календарь с 1-й подписью невесты. История любви (Окрыленной Ирины ). Кольцо  на безымянном пальце - Тост за любовь.
8.  Танец (папа-невеста, мама-жених, молодые)

Сегодня сказали, что папе жениха из-за деда в свадьбе отказали. Его не будет. Я уже бояться начинаю этого 94 летнего деда, которого так все слушают.

----------


## himmelinka

> Я уже бояться начинаю этого 94 летнего деда, которого так все слушают.


ты его не бойся, а уважение свое покажи, расположи его к себе, удели внимание.

----------


## himmelinka

> После танца молодых какую лучше музыку сразу быструю


конечно, быструю, устроить перекур пора, а еще лучше расскажи после танца молодых притчу об орле. 
и не забывай, что перерыва достаточно на 3-4 песни.

----------


## Дадуся

> лучше расскажи после танца молодых притчу об орле.


Анна, расскажи пожалуйста, что за притча?

----------


## Snezhana-Holiday

> Ещё могут быть дуги-шары такими:
> [IMG]http://*********su/3638354.jpg[/IMG] 
> фото с Инета


Я типо такого делала года 2 назад...   [IMG]http://*********ru/4802382.jpg[/IMG] Сейчас встречаю молодых радугой только из ткани, или лентами на палочках) Разного цвета, можно кстати маленькие колокольчики прикрепить на концы лент. Такие колокольчики к магазинах где пуговицы и всякое такое продаётся.))

----------


## himmelinka

> Анна, расскажи пожалуйста, что за притча?


не помню, кто из девочек рассказывал..

сидит орел на вершине горы, посмотрел направо - горы...скучно, посмотрел налево - горы...скучно...клюнул себя в попу - больно...наши мужчины уже смотрели и направо, и налево, давайте не будем доводить их до состояния "больно", а отпустим их на перекур..

э

----------

svetlanaschot (18.07.2017), Нажия (10.12.2015)

----------


## Дадуся

:Grin: , слышала такой анекдот. Про мужчин здорово придумали. Я думала, что притча связана с танцем.

----------


## mel00elena

> сидит орел на вершине горы,


Прикольно)))

----------


## ***Маруся***

> не будем доводить их до состояния "больно", а отпустим их на перекур..


 :Ok:  :Aga: Понравилось. Попробую на ближайшем празднике.

----------


## Славина

> сидит орел на вершине горы, посмотрел направо - горы...скучно, посмотрел налево - горы...скучно...клюнул себя в попу - больно...наши мужчины уже смотрели и направо, и налево, давайте не будем доводить их до состояния "больно", а отпустим их на перекур..


Как объявить перекур, может новичкам будет полезно почитать))))

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134100

----------


## galanata

> думаю, может зря затеяли дело это? новичкам хочется все и сразу, искать не знают где, а профессионалам, наверное, кажется, что Америку мы не откроем, всем давно все известно.
> 
> но потом я вижу комментарии, вижу сколько просмотров темы и радуюсь, что тема полезна, а когда нас в ней так много, то это очень здорово!


Извините, но, конечно же, не зря. Я новичок. Просто читая комментарии, понимаешь, что тоже Америку не открываю, потому что в основном, конечно, пользуешься материалом этого замечательного сайта! Хотя, конечно же, адаптируешь его под себя. Что-то меняешь, что-то объединяешь, что-то просто как идею берешь. Можно только какие-то мелочи дописать, а так вы же во :Ok:  какие опытные! (с большим уважением!). Но темка очень полезная, и в ее надобности можно даже не сомневаться! Думаю, многие новички меня поддержат!

----------


## ***Маруся***

> может новичкам будет полезно почитать))))


Конечно, Ирина, полезно. Спасибо за пиночек.

----------


## himmelinka

Для обобщения первой части застолья, предлагаю перейти к обсуждению первого танца молодых, кто как его объявляет, какую делает подводку и т.д.

----------


## Дадуся

*Татьяна (Курочка), Анночка (himmelinka), Марина Миг, Ганина Галина, Татьяна (Джина), Мурашко Иван и всем кто делился своим опытом и советами Большое Спасибо.* Мой дебют с взрослыми состоялся и был вполне удачным.  Своими впечатлениями от произошедшего поделилась в теме http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...34#post4771334

План меняла на ходу постоянно. Танцевальную паузу сделала после  поздравления родителей, т.к. гостям уже хотелось курить. Тостов было много, после каждого родительского пожелания, таким образом тост за родителей звучал уже после перекура. Дальше была застолка про любовь, очаг и танец с родителями. Из очага гости сделали не лирический, а прикольный момент. Все время комментировали, получилось хорошо. Танец с родителями-супер. Для не танцующей пары-самое то. Невеста классно вальсировала с папой, жених смотрел на маму, молодые топтались на месте. В целом-все хорошо. Концовка была -песочная церемония, потом танец молодых, коллективный танец пожелание и еще несколько анимашек.

----------


## Жало

> Для обобщения первой части застолья, предлагаю перейти к обсуждению первого танца молодых, кто как его объявляет, какую делает подводку и т.д.


А где вы видели женихов, которые умеют танцевать??? Сейчас практически во всех ночных клубах, идет сплошная долбежка, и если и звучит что-то медленное, то в лучшем случае под утро. Люди просто разучились танцевать. Оптимально будет просто включить медляк (любой) и пригласить всех желающих танцевать. Есть вероятность того, что выйдут и жених с невестой. Хотя бывает, но очень редко, когда молодожены заранее репетируют свой первый танец, занимаясь у хореографа. Таких от силы 3-5%

----------


## Джина

*Жало*, 

Предложение от Анны звучит



> предлагаю перейти к обсуждению первого танца молодых, *кто как его объявляет, какую делает подводку и т.д.*


 что совсем не предполагает обсуждение самого танца молодых и их умения танцевать.
 Да, немногие парни могут похвастаться умением танцевать , но они же не на танцевальном конкурсе :Meeting:  . У нас принято первое застолье заканчивать первым супружеским танцем, и не важно потопчатся они на месте под свою любимую мелодию или забабахают постановочный танец, а вот после него все приглашаются на танцпол.

----------


## Жало

> *Жало*, 
> 
> Предложение от Анны звучит
> 
>  что совсем не предполагает обсуждение самого танца молодых и их умения танцевать.
>  Да, немногие парни могут похвастаться умением танцевать , но они же не на танцевальном конкурсе . У нас принято первое застолье заканчивать первым супружеским танцем, и не важно потопчатся они на месте под свою любимую мелодию или забабахают постановочный танец, а вот после него все приглашаются на танцпол.


Оптимально первое застолье закончить общим перекуром и одновременно фотосессией с участием молодоженов, иначе потом сложно будет всех собрать на общий фотоснимок. А вот после общего снимка, можно включить медляк и всех пригласить на танец, тогда точно народ не свалит в курилку, ибо уже успели покурить.
А что будет звучать первым, зависит от пожелания молодоженов или от диджея, но однозначно, если официально объявить первый танец жениха и невесты, то всегда найдуться те, кому важнее взять сигарету и слинять.
Вывод: сначала перекур, потом и танцы.

----------


## himmelinka

на форуме есть тема про первый танец молодых, может пригодиться начинающим http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131969

----------


## YLKE

> Вывод: сначала перекур, потом и танцы.


Совершенно не согласна с Гошей,танец молодых должен быть. В этом году у меня только две пары отказались, остальные все танцуют. Лично я предпочитаю, когда перед ним происходит некое действие (манок для молодых). И очень часто мы с невестой планируем первый танец, даже  когда жених в ультимативной форме отказываться танцевать. В нужное время я подхожу к невесте и говорю, что бы жених слышал, ну, что пойдете танцевать :Blink:  В этот момент она таким нежно трогательным взглядом с мольбой как бы спрашивает его,да или нет. Сдаются все и танцуют. После танца говорю, что женщине для счастья так мало надо))))))

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> на форуме есть тема про первый танец молодых, может пригодиться начинающим http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131969


Нюсечка, какая ты умница, что заботишься о нас! Не перестаю вас с Курочкой  и всех девочек, кто помогает, благодарить  за такую полезную для МЕНЯ  тему! Щас закладочку сделаю и ещё немножко и я во всеоружии.  :Aga: Как проведу первую свадьбу-буду проставляться!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Вывод: сначала перекур, потом и танцы.


У нас часто перекур случается во время первого застолья, слишком курящие срываются посреди первого стола и бегут в курилку, в таком случае я объявляю общий небольшой перерыв-перекур, после которого все благополучно доживают до окончания первого стола. Танцевальная программа всегда начинается с первого танца молодых, после которого, все снова бегут на перекур, так что в каком-то смысле я с вами согласна)))

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

> Сдаются все и танцуют. После танца говорю, что женщине для счастья так мало надо))))))


Давно задолго до этого форума у меня на свадьбе украли невесту до танца молодых, ну родственники так потешиться решили, так жених сказал: "Сама придёт, а танец со свидетельницей можно станцевать". Вообще пока родная мать дочь не выкупила-жених ни в какую.

----------


## Ганина Галина

Это моё предисловие к первому танцу молодожёнов.
В домашнем очаге горит огонь.
Сияют звёзды на небесном глянце.
Два юных сердца бьются в унисон,
И кружится любовь в волшебном белом танце!



> А где вы видели женихов, которые умеют танцевать???


Ну женихи-то разные бывают! Некоторые прекрасно танцуют! У меня от первого танца отказывались только однажды и то в пользу последнего! Танцуют все!!! Другое дело - как! Хорошо, если танец постановочный. Пусть даже самостоятельно молодыми придуманный. В остальных случаях стараемся чем-то его приукрасить: мыльные пузыри, искусственное море, световые эффекты. Один раз у меня невеста пела во время танца. Тоже очень трогательно получилось! Танец молодых - это маленький спектакль, на который хочется посмотреть, сделать красивые фото и видеокадры. Так что нам, ведущим, этот момент нельзя просто пускать на самотёк!

----------

moros (22.06.2016)

----------


## Свет-ланка

я хочу сказать, что работа ведущего заключается еще и в том, чтобы понять какие гости у вас на банкете.надо уметь подстроиться под гостей.Это очень важно быть с ними на одной волне и не пергнуть палку.




> у меня на свадьбе украли невесту до танца молодых, ну родственники так потешиться решили


Это ужасно! Я обычно обговариваю с молодыми надо воровать или нет. Если они хотят провести такой обряд, то прошу молодых предупредить гостей, чтоб подходили ко мне.Всё беру в свои руки. Получается красиво,   вовремя и к месту.




> Сообщение от himmelinka Посмотреть сообщение
> предлагаю перейти к обсуждению первого танца молодых, кто как его объявляет, какую делает подводку и т.д.


я прежде чем объявить первый танец предлагаю невесте станцевать с отцом. Очень красивые стихи есть на эту тему. Музыка соответствующая о папе и взрослой дочери(вариантов много) и потом: "То был прощальный танец у родного очага. Ну, а теперь закружит жизнь иная. Слегка защемит сердце у отца, законно дочку мужу отдавая".  И папа подводит дочь к мужу и вот он - первый танец!!!

----------

svetlanaschot (19.07.2017)

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Это очень важно быть с ними на одной волне и не пергнуть палку.


Иначе говоря, надо с ними бухать наравне, но аккуратно -- плотно закусывая, ога :Yes4:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Это ужасно! Я обычно обговариваю с молодыми надо воровать или нет. Если они хотят провести такой обряд, то прошу молодых предупредить гостей, чтоб подходили ко мне.Всё беру в свои руки. Получается красиво,   вовремя и к месту.


Хотелось бы конкретики по поводу предупреждения гостей молодыми на счёт воровства. Как и в какой момент сие происходит, если гостей к примеру 100 человек? Если подпитая компания скучковалась и решила украсть невесту, так тут предупреждай, не предупреждай, а всё у них получится.

----------


## himmelinka

> Если подпитая компания скучковалась и решила украсть невесту, так тут предупреждай, не предупреждай, а всё у них получится.


Иван, твой совет нужен, как себя вести в таких случаях начинающему ведущему?

----------


## Марина Апрельская

> Если подпитая компания скучковалась и решила украсть невесту, так тут предупреждай, не предупреждай, а всё у них получится.


Согласна полностью. Сама была в такой ситуации. Невесту украли в первом танцевальном перерыве еще до подарков. Она уже хорошо беременна, на улице дождь, утащили ее в лес (гуляли в лесопарковой зоне). А жениха заставили переплыть озеро. В общем, думала свадьбе конец. Но обошлось. Зато похититель был страшно доволен, что жених настоящий мужчина - он проверил его таким образом. Настроение было у всех подпорчено, но потом жених подсох и веселье продолжилось.

Я всегда предупреждаю невест на встрече, что от них тоже зависит кража и выкуп. Если крадущие - подружки, то с ними легко договориться и  я сама способствую краже, потом выкупаем быстро и весело. А если все же украли неадекватные гости и куда-то утащили, невесте следует уговорить похитителей как можно быстрее выйти на связь, чтобы не затянулись поиски, попытаться выведать что хотят похитители, предложить выкупить  в зале, чтобы участвовали и другие гости. 
А вот что делать ведущему, пока молодые отсутствуют? Мы просто крутили дискотеку, но так как было практически начало торжества, народ еще мало танцевал. Проводить что-либо с гостями я не стала, т.к. в любой момент могли появиться молодые.

----------


## ненька

Привет всем. Два года назад, готовясь к первой свадьбе я долго искала встречу для молодоженов так сказать малозатратную, но смотрибельную. Перечитав темы с таким названием как у нас на форуме, так и на других нашла на мой взгляд наиболее оптимальную. Добавила свои нарезки и этот момент успешно откатала весь сезон. Изначально я ее увидела в сообщении Светы Форелли, потом находила похожую в инете. Итак в качестве реквизита нужно три ленты (я взяла по 2 м. - маловато, нужно 3,5, три конверта и 2 сердечка - у меня плюшевые) . Ленты атласные, трех цветов. Одну красную всегда покупают молодожены. Перед входом молодых выстраиваю гостей коридорчиком, и раздаю им ленты, первая -красная, вторая с сердечками, третья с конвертами. В конце коридора родители с караваем. И начинаю с гостями сегодня отмечает день рождения семьи замечательная пара - Борис и Виктория - встречаем их...(Нарезка 1). Дорогие молодожены, посмотрите сколько гостей, родных, друзей пришло к вам на праздник разделить вашу радость. Но прежде чем мы начнем наш банкет я предлагаю вам выполнить несколько заданий. И первое нужно разрезать красную ленточку на две неравные части, поскольку вы сегодня главные виновники торжества вам и открывать праздничный банкет. (подаю ножницы, нарезка 2.) . А теперь Вика ту часть, что покороче отдай незамужней девушке, а ты Борис вторую положи себе в карман - она тебе еще пригодится. Проходите. Сегодня вы сказали друг другу главные слова. А вы гости все слышали их признание (обычно кричат нееет). Тогда давайте исправим и для всех гостей признание в любви. А теперь посмотрите на ленточку и скажите, что нужно сделать, чтобы в вашей жизни была полная гармония (на ленточке сердечки разведены в разные стороны). Если молодые не сообразят, гости кричат - соединить сердца. Соединяйте сердца и пусть отныне ваши сердца стучат в унисон. (нарезка 3). И наконец последнее задание. Перед вами три конверта, а в них спутники счастливой семейной жизни, посовещайтесь и выберете один. (в каждый конверт кладу слова любовь и благополучие, выбирают как правило, средний). Пока открывают (нарезка 4). А теперь читайте, что вы с собой возьмете в счастливую семейную жизнь - любовь и благополучие. И далее родители и т.д. 
Перед третим тостом (фишку взяла с форума, к сожалению автора не знаю)На столе у молодых стоят две бутылки шампанского, зачем они? Правильно, первую они откроют на годовщину своей свадьбы 23 июня 2013 года - именно тогда вы отметите ситцевую свадьбу, а вторую вы откроете, когда в вашей семье появится первенец. А чего не хватает на этих бутылках? (ленточки). Жених впоминает, или гости вспоминают про ленточку в кармане. Прошу молодых подняться, пододвинуть их поближе к себе, прошу их обнять друг друга за талию, у невесты правая рука свободна, у жениха- левая. Пользуясь только свободными руками , завяжите вокруг этих бутылок ленту . Это тест на согласованность ваших действий, умение действовать как одно целое. (Нарезка а ты меня любишь), с толком, расстановкой не спеша они справляются с заданием. Все получается, иначе быть не может, ведь это две половинки одного целого, а мы являемся свидетелями исторического момента - соединения 2-х сердец, (судеб) в одно! А помогла молодым справиться с этим непростым заданием... ЛЮБОВЬ! Тост За Любовь. Выглядит это так  Если кому понравится - нарезку вышлю на почту, майл не дает загрузить.

----------

svetlanaschot (19.07.2017), Марина0402 (09.12.2019)

----------


## буренкина

Мне очень понравилась!!! скиньте нарезку пожалуйста в личку!!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> как себя вести в таких случаях начинающему ведущему?


Ну как, как? Да просто не работать такие свадьбы, где могут украсть невесту, не посоветовавшись с невестой, женихом и тамадой и всего делов :Meeting: 
А если серьёзно, то что такое "начинающий"? Он ведь не с Луны свалился и резко начал свадьбами заниматься? Или что, почитав несколько сценариев, выучив несколько стихов и глянув пару видео, сразу осознал свою годность к этому ремеслу?
Я например свою свадебную деятельность начинал вообще в 20 лет в качестве "принеси-подай-иди на...)))" Ну присматривался к работе тамады естественно, сам постепенно начал музыку крутить (диджеил), потом ещё долгое время был свадебным музыкантом -- играл на клавишах и пел, работая уже с другим тамадой, третьим, четвёртым... У всех что-то почерпнул. Так что когда я вышел самостоятельно тамадой в первый раз, то был начинающим лишь номинально и чувствовал -- могу! 
Поэтому что бы тут на форуме ни написали, а тут помогут и сценариев кучу накидают и план распишут, и чертежи начертят, и музыкальной подборкой угостят и советами завалят, но это всё только буковки и циферки из разряда "гладко было на бумаге". Ценнее личного опыта ничего нет. 
Да, тут помогут. И сценариев кучу накидают и план распишут, и чертежи начертят и советами завалят, но это всё из разряда "гладко было на бумаге"

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Иначе говоря, надо с ними бухать наравне, но аккуратно -- плотно закусывая, ога


 я совсем не это имела ввиду. под предложением" Гости бывают разные" я имела ввиду, что бывают Очень-очень активные, без тормозов, которые принимают все и во всем участвуют, а бывают спокойные и лирические.И если гости лирические , то  не надо пытаться их "взорвать" .. ведущий должен чувствовать гостей.    А  вот пьющих ведущих просто не уважаю!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Это ужасно! Я обычно обговариваю с молодыми надо воровать или нет. Если они хотят провести такой обряд, то прошу молодых предупредить гостей, чтоб подходили ко мне.Всё беру в свои руки. Получается красиво, вовремя и к месту.
> Хотелось бы конкретики по поводу предупреждения гостей молодыми на счёт воровства. Как и в какой момент сие происходит, если гостей к примеру 100 человек? Если подпитая компания скучковалась и решила украсть невесту, так тут предупреждай, не предупреждай, а всё у них получится.


 У меня сбоев еще не разу не было.(работаю 20 лет) Молодожены  предупредили гостей перед свадьбой.(Как уж они это делали не знаю) гости на банкете подходили со своими предложениями и всё решали, эти гости мне и помогали.  Были случаи когда молодые категорически отказывались от воровства (по разным причинам). Они предупреждали своих гостей об этом ,   а я уже следила. Пару раз предотвратила, все поняли, никто не обиделся.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> И если гости лирические , то не надо пытаться их "взорвать"


А лирические это какие? Читающие на свадьбе книги? Хай дома сидят, лирики  :Fz: , а то тут громкая музыка, да исчо и тамада вдруг с конкурсом пристанет, ога...



> ведущий должен чувствовать гостей


Ммммм...жжжёшшшЪ )))



> А вот пьющих ведущих просто не уважаю!!!!!!!!!!!!


Так выпьем же за непьющих!!! :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Анют, отчасти с тобой соглашусь. Да, юморной тон встречи и первого тоста задают настрой праздника, однако не всегда они подходят. У меня были очень лирически настроенные молодожены. И вся свадьба была лирической, сердечной. Очень душевная, но без куража. Мне самой в какой-то момент захотелось, чтобы душа эээээх, развернулась ))) И не хватало драйва, но только мне. Потому что молодожены, гости и родители именно так воспринимали этот день - с теплой улыбкой, с блеском в глазах и слезами счастья.


 вот и Марина Миг говорит о лирических гостях и свадьбе. я не думаю, что гости у неё читали книги на свадьбе.... ей хотелось развернуться. Гости были настроены по другому . Марина их поняла....была с ними на одной волне

----------


## soyus63

[QUOTE=Свет-ланка;4773178]я хочу сказать, что работа ведущего заключается еще и в том, чтобы понять какие гости у вас на банкете.надо уметь подстроиться под гостей.Это очень важно быть с ними на одной волне и не пергнуть палку.


Это ужасно! Я обычно обговариваю с молодыми надо воровать или нет. Если они хотят провести такой обряд, то прошу молодых предупредить гостей, чтоб подходили ко мне.Всё беру в свои руки. Получается красиво,   вовремя и к месту.


я прежде чем объявить первый танец предлагаю невесте станцевать с отцом. Очень красивые стихи есть на эту тему. Музыка соответствующая о папе и взрослой дочери(вариантов много) и потом: "То был прощальный танец у родного очага. Ну, а теперь закружит жизнь иная. Слегка защемит сердце у отца, законно дочку мужу отдавая".  И папа подводит дочь к мужу и вот он - первый танец!!!
Считаю,такие вещи обговариваются заранее.Будет танец папы с дочкой-зависит от возраста невесты и степени близости ее с отцом.Все очень индивидуально.А по поводу воровства-тема стихийная.Подпили хорошо пара гостей-ой-украли.Бывает вообще не вовремя.Что поделаешь-"Впервые в Самаре-ужасное событие-украли невесту....что делать...как быть .... кто виноват...и поехали искать)))или выкурать...тема нафталиновая ,Но народ иногда любит)))

----------


## Жало

> Впервые в Самаре-ужасное событие-украли невесту....что делать...как быть .... кто виноват...и поехали искать)))или выкурать...тема нафталиновая ,Но народ иногда любит)))


Иногда народ и бухать любит, но это не повод пускать все на самотек, проще не допускать этого.

----------


## soyus63

Вот ни разу не было,чтобы кто нибудь посоветовался...подваливают ..обычно ближе к концу свадьбы,ты уже букет невесты готовишь-а мы невесту украли...и все,-куда деваться то...А бухают ,когда скучновато на свадьбе...хотя есть просто любители :Pivo: -тоже не остановишь...

----------


## Жало

*soyus63*, А вы попробуйте убедить жениха (еще перед свадьбой) что бы весь вечер быть с невестой и не оставлять её ни на минуту.
Ей это будет приятно, а если будут попытки кражи, тормозим музыку и пресекаем, зато в конце свадьбы, громко объявим: Честь и хвала жениху, за то, что все попытки кражи невесты, он выдержал и был с ней весь вечер. Значит, этот человек, вам будет предан на всю жизнь и я очень рад, что нисмотря на все ухищрения гостей, он свою жену, не оставил, а это и есть вечная любовь!
Наверняка, после таких слов, ему тоже будет приятно (до и невесте то же)

----------


## натальяяя

у меня с планами прям беда)))не разу еще по плану не чего не прошло все время что то да перестраивается в процессе)))даже иногда и застольная часть где вроде как и сюрпризов быть не должно.....но вот смотрю сидят не реагируют и все делаю по другому ))зачем пишу его каждый раз сама не знаю наверное больше для своего спакойствия

----------


## Свет-ланка

> у меня с планами прям беда)))не разу еще по плану не чего не прошло все время что то да перестраивается в процессе)))даже иногда и застольная часть где вроде как и сюрпризов быть не должно.....но вот смотрю сидят не реагируют и все делаю по другому ))зачем пишу его каждый раз сама не знаю наверное больше для своего спакойствия


я план пишу всегда. Но пишу всегда чуть больше, чем можно провести, и в разных "жанрах". Потому что если что-то пойдет не так- думать некогда. А заглянул в план -и все понятно.Перестроился и продолжаешь.

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Добрый день всем форумчанам!!! Я черчу себе сценплан в виде таблички 3/4, т.е. получается 12 ячеек - блоков (6 часов + 6 танц. перерывов с играми)-в каждой ячейке пишу что за чем_ и_ когда провела, вычеркиваю, чтобы ничего не забыть. Иногда блоки меняются местами. Мне удобно иметь при себе такую шпору)))))) Копия - звукачу. Если мероприятие по времени меньше 6 часов, что-то убираю, если больше-добавляю. И в пустую табличку очень удобно,_ а главное_ быстро можно вписать новый сценплан))) Блоки у меня традиционные, классические....но....сейчас готовлюсь к свадьбе 8 февраля и молодые согласились на Олимпийскую свадьбу!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Это будет моя первая тематическая свадьба!!!!! Очень волнуюсь.....прошу вашей помощи если проводили что-то подобное! :Blush2:

----------


## Свет-ланка

> сейчас готовлюсь к свадьбе 8 февраля и молодые согласились на Олимпийскую свадьбу!!!!!!!!!!!!


 классная тема. Простор такой!Можно по видам спорта раскидать, а можно типа: выше, сильнее, фигурнее.... у тебя самой намётки уже есть? Думаю все будет отлично!

----------


## Вожатенок

> но....сейчас готовлюсь к свадьбе 8 февраля и молодые согласились на Олимпийскую свадьбу!!!!!!!!!!!!  Это будет моя первая тематическая свадьба!!!!! Очень волнуюсь.....прошу вашей помощи если проводили что-то подобное!


11 января провела такую свадьбу. Очень круто прошла! Родители заходили с олимп скольцами, молодоженами поднимали свой флаг. Выбирали талисманов, главных тренеров, учили Гимн Олимпиады, собирали рюкзаки в Сочи, побывали на фигурном катании, подвязку разыгрывали с помощью ключшки и шайбы. Поздравляющие выходили со штандартами стран под свои гимны, в конце каждый получил медаль, а победители кубки.

----------


## риша-риша

день добрый, хозяивам да гостям! Ох! осилила! раз десять порывалась написать не дочитавши! в проведении свадеб я еще "активный новичок" - пока 8 провела, но прежде, чем начать, все на форуме перечитала, всех подружек-тамадушек замордовала вопросами о плане! Ну где раньше эта темка была???!!!!!!!!! Попробую свои пункты обосновать:
1. встреча - тут на выбор, как уже у Нюси сказано
2. первый тост за молодых - не люблю стихи - это заученно, а проза кажется гостям более искренней.Есть нюанс, который тут не учли (или я не внимательная). если гости сели и "ждут команды", надо сначала сказать наполняем бокалы, а потом тост. Была у меня такая компашка, что без напоминания тупили...выпили и одна песня.
3. тост за Родителей и родителей родителей- у нас это традиция, даже дома так, а уж на свадьбе (иногда интерактив, если вижу отклик живой)и песня.
4. тост за любовь - у меня это зажжение семейного очага, плавно переходит в тост за любовь. (очаг у меня - железное сердце с 7 свечами и фейерверком сверху - и лирично и феерично)
5. Представление гостей и музыкально курительная пауза, ВОТ ИМЕННО ТУТ я говорю о РЕГЛАМЕНТЕ: типа этого..

Уважаемые гости, на этой позитивной ноте я объявляю паузу. После которой, мы будем поздравлять молодых, дарить им подарки. А вот воровать невесту, туфельку, занимать место мы будем после того, как все присутствующие поздравят молодоженов. Ровно через 10 минут наши молодые ждут вас за праздничным столом! А сейчас танцевально-курительная пауза!

вот теперь еще буду добавлять о  том, чтобы воровали все по отдельности, а то на последней свадьбе ну ОООчеть ретивые гости были.

А вот далее, игровые блоки. К стати если у нас тамада не организует воровство вовремя, то никто ждать-то не будет - сами стырють!!! Так что не для меня воровать невесту к концу где-то! 
С финалом позже отпишусь...доча проснулась!!!!!

Спасибо за тему!!!

----------

svetlanaschot (19.07.2017)

----------


## irinar

> Тост за родителей от МКШВ


Таня-Курочка,спасибо за тост...это действительно бриллиант...

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> А Рите-низкий за неё поклон!


Да!!! Очень трогательно и тепло!!! Спасибо, Маргарита!!!!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> 11 января провела такую свадьбу. Очень круто прошла!


Поздравляю, Дашенька!!! Интересные задумки, молодец!! как проведу свою, обязательно выложу фотки и материал)))

----------


## Свет-ланка

> 11 января провела такую свадьбу. Очень круто прошла! Родители заходили с олимп скольцами, молодоженами поднимали свой флаг. Выбирали талисманов, главных тренеров, учили Гимн Олимпиады, собирали рюкзаки в Сочи, побывали на фигурном катании, подвязку разыгрывали с помощью ключшки и шайбы. Поздравляющие выходили со штандартами стран под свои гимны, в конце каждый получил медаль, а победители кубки.


Дашута, очень -очень интересно! А если чуть поподробнее. Ну, фигурное катание - понятно, а вот символы олимпиады - они что делали?

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

Боже мой ... слов нет одни эмоции. О такой теме стоило только мечтать. Я новичок. До этого проводила мероприятия( но после форума поняла, что мероприятиями их назвать трудно, так самодеятельность), но мне так нравится "быть ведущей", и вот впереди самое трудное-свадьба моего двоюрдного брата, на которой будут все родственники, в том числе мои родители и мой муж(главные судьи), очень боялась, что не справлюсь, чисто случайно забрела на форум....класс...да еще такая тема....спасибо, спасибо, спасибо :Yahoo:

----------


## himmelinka

Даша, да, пожалуйста, будут вопросы - обращайся, мы поможем.

----------


## Свет-ланка

Завтра провожу олимпийский юбилей!  Думаю всё пройдет супер!!!

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> Даша, да, пожалуйста, будут вопросы - обращайся, мы поможем.


спасибо еще раз я уже поняла, что здесь тебя никто
 не обидит и если что-в нужное русло направит... и у меня сходу по сценарию первый вопрос:
Знакомство с гостями, зона «Wellcom» (оформление для фотографирования??? что в этом подразумевается???( можно ли это сделать, интерьвью с ангелами т.е. гостей наряжать в ангелов, или если это цветная свадьба раздать всем сердечки(смайлы, еще что-то) на палочке с надписями...или это должна быть какой-то стол, или уголок, к которому в течении всего вечера все подходят и фотографируются? баннер???? он обязателен, и для чего??? составление поздравлений??? тоже вопрос поздравлений для кого???  план рассадки???? рассаживает тамада или молодые?  простите если что-то не так, ну сделайте скидку новичку 50% сильно не ругайте :Blush2:

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> Даша, да, пожалуйста, будут вопросы - обращайся, мы поможем.


 извините за кучу вопросов, но может кто подскажет как подписаться на темы? 



> Завтра провожу олимпийский юбилей! Думаю всё пройдет супер!!!


Свет-ланка удачи вам)))

----------


## Курица

> но может кто подскажет как подписаться на темы?


Дарья!
  У нас есть в Ин-Ку баторе темка "А КАК...?":

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 - в ней-ответы на  частозадаваемые новичками вопросы. :Aga: 

 Чтоб стопиццот раз на них не отвечать и не читать подряд всю тему(а она начата еще на другом сервере  много лет назад))), я для тебя завела _в поисковик по темке*_ этот вопрос, вот что выпало в результатах поиска, иди по ссылке и читай...:http://forum.in-ku.com/search.php?searchid=1196532 
http://forum.in-ku.com/search.php?searchid=1196532 

*-эта функция называется "поиск по теме" и находится на СЕРОЙ полоске(она под названием темы, эта полоска), а тема- ниже  номеров страниц ЛЮБОЙ темы. Нашла? :Derisive:

----------


## KAlinchik

> извините за кучу вопросов, но может кто подскажет как подписаться на темы?


если ты хоть раз что-нибудь напишешь в интересующей тебя теме- ты автоматически будешь подписана на нее

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> Дарья!
> У нас есть в Ин-Ку баторе темка "А КАК...?":





> если ты хоть раз что-нибудь напишешь в интересующей тебя теме- ты автоматически будешь подписана на нее


 спасибо большое за помощь, скоро буду все знать :Victory:

----------


## Свет-ланка

Если кому-то интересно- выкладываю фото с Олимпийского юбилея. Фотографа профессионала не было. Так что качество фоток оставляет желать лучшего.    Юбилей прошел на "УРА"!!!
http://yadi.sk/d/gMsm6WJYHNybB

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Если кому-то интересно- выкладываю фото с Олимпийского юбилея. Фотографа профессионала не было. Так что качество фоток оставляет желать лучшего.    Юбилей прошел на "УРА"!!!
> http://yadi.sk/d/gMsm6WJYHNybB


пытаюсь вставить фото [IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4533687.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4528566.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4573641.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4563401.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4557257.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4538825.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

:Ok: класс. а олимпийский огонь вы сами делали?

----------


## Свет-ланка

> класс. а олимпийский огонь вы сами делали?


нет, это делали  на фирме:  Профессиональное оформление шарами, декорирование тканями, лентами,цветами, праздничные товары, многое др. Огонь так всем понравился.Ну, все с ним сфотографировались

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

> Огонь так всем понравился


Очень красивый огонь!!!! А я делала эстафету олимпийского огня- надевали веночки, бежали до "чаши", моргали фонариками и возвращались)

[IMG]http://*********net/4565531.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## БуКатерина

Уважаемые мастера и не менее уважаемые новички! Подскажите, пожалуйста, надо ли представляться тамаде, ди-джею, фотографу, видеооператору. По своему опыту - представляю всех. Но, каждый раз, меня мучают сомнения, в какой временной момент это лучше сделать. До первого тоста, после, или в блоке представления гостей. Всегда делаю это наугад, интуитивно, и получается как-то сконфуженно, сухо. Помогите, научите!!! SOS

----------


## БуКатерина

Доброго вечера, форумчане.
 Подскажите, пожалуйста, данный сценарный план на какое количество времени расчитан. 
Задаю этот вопрос в связи со следующими обстоятельствами: молодая пара желает свадьбу по такому сценарию, включая блоки: снятие фаты, рисование на футболках, лав стори и дерево пожеланий и прочее...
Время работы тамады 4 часа. Свадьба на 60 человек.     
    Опыт работы у меня скромный, но мне кажется, очень насыщенно получается. Если сделать все блоки с молодыми, родителями и свидетелями, то времени на активизацию гостей не остается. Поэтому они будут скучать и все время курить.
    А как на Ваш взгляд.

----------


## elen-ka20

> По своему опыту - представляю всех


Я представляюсь после 2 -го тоста,звукорежисёра (DJ ) представляю ,когда передаю "брозды правления"  - начало 1 го танцевального блока.А видеографа и фотографа-только в некоторых тематических форматах,для поддержания темы.А так нет. 



> Всегда делаю это наугад, интуитивно, и получается как-то сконфуженно, сухо


я не делаю из этого игрового блока,так как в этот момент жля лбдей самое главное поесть.Но если есть желание превратить представление во что-то не обычное,как получите доступ в блоги пойдите к Ире Окрылённой- там есть пример рэпа.




> Время работы тамады 4 часа.


это грубо,если так прикинуть, 2 застолья+ 2 танц блока.Ну плюс встреча.
Снятие фаты- это финал
Дерево пожеланий  (вариантов его много,не  совсем понимаю о каком именно речь) - объявить о заполнении в перерыве.Или в вэлком это можно сделать, или после первого стола 
Лав стори и рисовать на футболках - в вашем случаи второй стол, так как третий вы скорей всего уже не будите работать. а за первым -рано.
И ни кто в это время курить не будет- почему такое мнение.Люди с интересом всё это смотрят,хоть и не участвуют.Ну хотя из -за уважениея к тем,ради кого пришли.
а активизация гостей - можно упор сделать на танцпол.Первый стол можно добавить  лёгкие интерактивы,активации,игротанцы

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, надо ли представляться тамаде, ди-джею, фотографу, видеооператору. По своему опыту - представляю всех. Но, каждый раз, меня мучают сомнения, в какой временной момент это лучше сделать. До первого тоста, после, или в блоке представления гостей. Всегда делаю это наугад, интуитивно, и получается как-то сконфуженно, сухо.


Катя! Все работают так, как им удобно! Я, например, представляю себя и ди-джея обязательно в начале праздника, а вот когда именно - как карта ляжет! Обычно в момент, когда готовлю встречу с молодыми или с юбиляром, но, бывает и перед или во время первого застолья. Видеооператоров и фотографов представлять как-то не приходилось. Может потому, что мы работаем отдельно. Конфуза при этом не ощущаю! Да и вообще - не зацикливаюсь на этом! Сказала, что я ведещая и меня зовут Галина, а это мой помощник Сергей! Кому надо - запомнят, кому надо, но не запомнили, подойдут и спросят, а кому моё имя до лампочки, даже внимания не обратят! Вот как-то так!



> Подскажите, пожалуйста, данный сценарный план на какое количество времени расчитан. 
> Задаю этот вопрос в связи со следующими обстоятельствами: молодая пара желает свадьбу по такому сценарию, включая блоки: снятие фаты, рисование на футболках, лав стори и дерево пожеланий и прочее...
> Время работы тамады 4 часа. Свадьба на 60 человек. 
> Опыт работы у меня скромный, но мне кажется, очень насыщенно получается. Если сделать все блоки с молодыми, родителями и свидетелями, то времени на активизацию гостей не остается. Поэтому они будут скучать и все время курить.
> А как на Ваш взгляд.


Этот сценарий не расчитывается на какое-то определённое время. Временем можно варьировать, как впрочем, и сценарием! 
Теперь по свадьбе на 4 часа для 60 человек. Катя! Молодым надо дать понять, что 4 часа при таком раскладе это возможно, но оооочень мало! Одни поздравления от гостей, если делать классический вариант - во время застолья, отнимут достаточно много времени. Здесь предсказать ничего нельзя! Сегодня, например, вела юбилей. Народу 24 чела. Думала с поздравлениями отстреляемся за 10-15 минут. Размечталась! Уже перед окончанием этой церемонии дала слово 70-летней бабуле... И всё! 10 минут, как корова языком! Бабушка по бумажке абсолютно бездарно спела 2 песни из 4-х куплетов каждая! Потом прочитала бесконечный стих и ещё минуты две объясняла юбиляру, что всё это она запишет на хорошую открытку! Хорошо, что не села прям тут же писать! И смех и грех, чесслово! Так вот - не факт, что среди 60 людей не окажется вот такой вот бабуси! Это во-первых! Во-вторых, людям пофиг расклады молодых по времени! Они пришли веселиться! Есть, конечно, прибитые к стульям компашки, в которых, можно фактически без перерыва провести всё, что запланировано и предоставить их самим себе! Но чаще народ просто элементарно хочет потанцевать! И лишать их этой возможности - себе вредить! Примерно через 3-4 муз композиции действо желательно менять! Но, опять же, не увидишь людей, не поймёшь!
Ну, а вообще, примерно можно время рассчитать. Т.е. 1 час - первое застолье, далее музыкальный перерыв с какими-либо действиями (приблизительно 2 блока в час). То бишь, примерно выходит около 4-х блоков за 2 часа! И последний час это букет-подвязка, торт, прощание. 
4-х часовая программа вполне возможна при небольшом количестве народу. Для 60-ти и 5-ти часов может не хватить!
Ко мне года два назад пришли молодые с отцом и начали вести речь про 3-х часовую свадьбу, так я, не долго думая, начала загибать пальцы по поводу того, что мы сделать не успеем! Кончилось всё тем, что договорились на 5 часов и чтобы было всё, что положено!

----------


## вера денисенко

> сли кому понравится - нарезку вышлю на почту, майл не дает загрузить.


Мне очень понравилось)))) пожалуйста вышли мне нарезки на почту denisenko-71@mail.ru


замечательная и очень нужная тема!!!!!!!!!!Огромное Спасибо Курочке и всем кто делиться опытом по созданию и проведению свадеб!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Фарагонда

> Уважаемые мастера и не менее уважаемые новички! Подскажите, пожалуйста, надо ли представляться тамаде, ди-джею, фотографу, видеооператору. По своему опыту - представляю всех. Но, каждый раз, меня мучают сомнения, в какой временной момент это лучше сделать. До первого тоста, после, или в блоке представления гостей. Всегда делаю это наугад, интуитивно, и получается как-то сконфуженно, сухо. Помогите, научите!!! SOS


Я обычно представляюсь после первого тоста, говорю, как меня зовут и что со мной дружная команда: музыкант (имя), видеооператор (имя), фотограф (имя) и самые лучшие повара и обслуживающий персонал ресторана (название). И что мы постараемся сделать этот вечер незабываемым. Как-то так.

----------


## кружилка

У меня знакомство происходит на улице перед рестораном, когда мы ждем молодых. Перед тем как раздать ЦУ, я просто должна сказать кто я такая и почему я им раздаю задания. А потом по окончании свадьбы, когда благодарю активных участников свадьбы. Говорю спасибо тем , другим, третьим и подхожу к  представлению, тех без кого свадьба  не была бы такой веселой .......... и называю имена музыкантов, а  они объявляют меня.

----------


## bagira72

> Если кому понравится - нарезку вышлю на почту,


Алена,а можно и мне нарезочки в личку?

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

У меня свадьбы проходят так:
1. До приезда молодых (причем пиезжают они у меня по моему звонку, городок маленький  много свадеб на 30 человек, а народ у нас не особо пунктуальный, и были ситуации, когда приезжают молодожены, а из гостей тетя,  бабушка и мы с диджеем и оператором - как то совсем не весело получается...) сразу с народом знакомлю всю команду от себя до фотографа. Когда беру заказ на мероприятия дня за два прошу список гостей, перед приездом провожу перекличку кто пришел. И объясняю, чтобы молодых лишний раз не дергали, по всем вопросам подходим ко мне (у нас ресторанов не много, то же можно сказать все друг друга знают, так что зачем молодоженам лишняя суета,  мы с администраторами сами решаем,  конечно в пределах возможного).
2. Встреча - сколько не пытаюсь от каравая о говорить, за три с лишним года работы только одну свадьбу уболтала его не делать, остальные даже если и соглашаются, то потом все-равно родители настаивают. И бокалы бьют - без этого ни одна свадьба не проходит! Поэтому все встречи на улице. Стараюсь сделать её яркой, веселой и компактной, по зиме в минус 40 вообще до 3 минут сжимаю. 
3. Застольный блок: зажигательное приветствие - народ взбодрить, два тоста веселых, третий за родителей и поздравление от родителей. Ну и несколько застольных игровушек. Поздравляют у меня семьями в течении всего вечера - для этого и сиисок гостей беру - выше писала, и не долго и гостям проще, потому что кто-то на ушко лично поздравит, кто-то тост в микрофон прогорланит.  ))
4. Детский блок - пеленание свидетелей, гадаем на первенца и т.д.
5. Переодевально-поздравительный + танцевально игровой: понапакупала надувных костюмов,  народ у нас переодевалки очень любит, а такого здесь еще не видели, только пол года с ними работаю - всегда на ура! Ну и туда же выкупы за ссе и вся, игры. В общем самый длинный и веселый блок.
6. Ну и финал - "ритуалка": снятие фаты, семейный очаг (или песочная церемония), бросаем букет, подвязку, продаем торт и.... МЫ ЖЕЛАЕМ СЧААААСТЬЯ ВАМ! 
Наша программа заканчивается, а Ваш вечер продолжается! Спасибо Вам! Аплодисменты.  Занавес. )))))
Ну как-то так. Прошу простить за большое количество ошибок, пишу с телефона, муж в танки играет - компьютер не отдает. )))

----------


## Татьянк

Доброй ночи!!!! я новичок на форуме! читаю темки вникаю! Мне кажется, что все темы очень интересны и главное как найти время столько перечитать!  В проведение не совсем новичек но не сказать что и профи! давно поняла что по схематичному плану работать легче и камфортней С представлением себя и ди джея тоже проблема то представлюсь то в кураже забуду :Blush2: 
Вот сейчас собираюсь потихоньку обновлять и писать новый сценарий особо надоел блок встречи подскажите где можно почитать, чтобы вдохновиться на что нибудь с  сногсшибательное. И еще стала колоссальная проблема ,что во многих кофе стали в 10 ограничивать с музыкой ( так как находятся в жилых зданиях), вроде и рано и гости хотят что то еще, да и сама понимаю что летом даже светло в это время чтобы пить чай и идти домой и  подскажите как вы из этого выходите и что можно провести в тишине и в конце вечера!

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

*Татьянк*, а мы такие вещи спазу с заказчиками обговариваем - в плане нюансов по музыке и если какие-либо конфликтные ситуации есть с заведением либо уже были, это заранее решается чтобы в десять домой не узодить. А в тишине на свадьбах можно спокойно всю ритуалку делать (снятие фаты, семейный очаг, танец с отцом - передача невесты, кидание всего лишнего и торт, можно сюда еще добавить создание какой нибудь памятной вещи от гостей - сделать блок креативного хендмейда или рисовалку) - у меня по времени час выходит,  там вся музыка красивая, спокойная, тихая,  уже без куража. Но все очень трогательно проходит.

----------


## Татьянк

Спасибо за ответ! Да я тоже вроде обговариваю, но как то именно гостям а не молодым хочется еще потанцевать и покуражиться!
  Согласна с вами что заключительный блок тихий и спокойный , но есть и такие кофе которые говорят что в десять все выключать музыку вообще и все, и самое интересное, что заказчикам говорят  что заказ до 11 люди и не уточняют про музыку а ко мне в 10 подходят и говорят вырубайте пусть в тишине до 11 чай пьют! ну  конечно сейчас я уже стала осторожней и не попадаю в такой просак! а вот подскажите что с такой же ситуацией делать на юбилее  что можно там по тихому проводить?

----------


## вера денисенко

> сделать блок креативного хендмейда


что в это входит?

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

*Татьянк*, на юбилеях тоже можно сделать в тишине любые пожелалки, свечу, ну и со свадеб взять рисовалки-хенд мейд, еще как вариант лотерея ил фанты. Вот про фанты напишу отдельно, я их делаю по количеству гостей в шариках которые такие, с пимпочками и их можно связывать между собой - получается гусеница в голову кладу самое прикольное задание (в зависимости от мероприятия) и что бы не перепутать на голову клею рожки и рисую глазки. Тебе так самой будет проще управлять гостями, потому что лопается гусеница с хвоста и задания кладешь по нарастающей, что бы разогреть народ. По времени на 20 человек уходит где-то 30 минут. Можно в середину положить задание про тост, что бы народ выпил. Фотки к сожалению нет, но буду на следующем мероприятии проводить - обязательно сфотаю.  

*Вера денисенко*, у меня это создание гостями либо пано (приклеиваем к основе), либо банки с пожеланиями. Заранее закупаю/печатаю разные деталюшки, фигурки распространенных пожеланий (машинки, человечков, сердечки, домики и т.д. в зависимости от ситуации), фото молодоженов, можно добавить наборы для скрапбукинга, там тоже много интересных вещей. И в определенный период каждый из гостей составляет из предложенных штучек то что он желает молодоженам. Получается мощная визуализация желаемого, потому что на свадьбе у людей позитивный настрой и слова, вещи созданные с мощной положительной энергетикой и от души помогаю быстрее материализоваться нашим мыслям, при этом сами созданные вещи обладают сильным эмоциональным фоном и если их потом поставить на видное место они исполняют то что пожелали. Идею взяла с баночки - воспоминания о море - наткнулась где-то в просторах интернета. Только заменила на пожелания гостей. Получается всегда очень круто!

----------

Оля музручка (15.07.2017)

----------


## Белая розочка

Интересная идея с гусеничкой, а можно взрослые фанты? Баночка супер-себе такую хочетсяяяяя....)))

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

*Белая розочка*, я делаю фанты такие, тоже взяла где-то в интернете и немного подредактировала, а что-то сама написала:

Целовать соседа (соседку) справа каждые пол час.

Наливать всем присутствующим в течении вечера.

Объяснить без слов своему соседу справа, что вы хотите купить у него трех зайцев.

Куковать каждый час.

Обнять всех присутствующих за столом мужчин.

Каждый раз когда ваш сосед с лева захочет закусить, кормить её (его) с ложечки.

Сказать тост 

Сделать необычное групповое фото.

Поцеловать всех присутствующих гостей в выступающие части тела, при этом ни разу не повториться.

Показать как мы рады сегодняшнему дню

Каждый раз говорить комплимент человеку с которым столкнулись взглядом.

Вывести всех гостей танцевать и завести змейку.

Через 15 минут, не зависимо от ситуации начать петь песню в честь праздника.

Рассказать всем присутствующим как вам здорово и хорошо живется и каждый час не забывать напоминать об этом.

Признаться в любви всем присутствующим

Станцевать танец с соседом (соседкой) слева

Сесть на колени к ближайшему мужчине и поцеловать его

Достать для соседа (соседки) справа «звезду» с неба. Звезду сделать собственноручно.

Предсказать будущее всем присутствующим

Изобразить птицу счастья

Рассказать всем присутствующим как хороши все собравшиеся

Изобразить самолет и пролететь вокруг зала

Рассказать стих про праздник

Исполнить любую мелодию про праздник на подручных инструментах

Громко смеяться каждые пол часа не зависимо от ситуации

Показать стриптиз в исполнении гусеницы превращающейся в бабочку. (а это задание в голове - последний шарик)

А вот сама гусеничка, фотала в спешке и на телефон, но в общих чертах понятно.  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5108765m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Оля музручка (15.07.2017)

----------


## Dinna

Уррааа! Я дочитала, все законспектировала, чувствую себя богатейшей во вселенной. Форумчане, спасибо вам огромное, низкий поклон за вашу щедрость. Курочка, благодарю ещё раз за эту тему. Мои пять копеек: я делал встречу молодоженов следующим образом. Гости коридором, молодые в фойе за дверью, я готовлю гостей морально к встрече, в руках тубусы с конфетти. Выходит парами под аплодисменты и бурные эмоции молодежь , которая с новобрачными гуляла - пар эдак 5 - выходят танцуя, каждый со своим причудливым Па, затем мамочки с караваем по тому же коридорчику, а за ними молодожены. Дальше по быстрому с караваем разделываемся и за стол. Главное здесь - предупредить пары, чтоб соблюдали дистанцию друг между другом, например, пара ушла, досчитали до 10 или подглядели и пошли следующие. Настрой хороший получается. Можно и больше пар. Пишу с планшета - не очень удобно, может где не понятно, не связно получилось, спрашивайте. Всех крепко обнимаю. Всем успехов:-)

----------


## наташа криворотько

Добрый вечер девочки,огромное спасибо за темку очень нужную!!!!!!!!!!!!!!А вот у меня вопросик кража невесты и туфельки как правильно обыграть???Помогите!!!!!

----------


## Нала

Безумно теплый форум! Спасибо огромное создателем) вы большие умнички)))) Ребят, вопрос такой у меня к вам интересный)))) кому-либо из вас на свадьбе задавали странные вопросы на которые и не знаешь как ответить??? Как вы реагируете?)))) мне однажды посчастливилось услышать: "извините, а вы в данный момент в нижнем белье? Просто мы не видим складки от трусов!" Я вот например чуть не упала)))) (извините за подробности))))))))

----------


## Марина Миг

> "извините, а вы в данный момент в нижнем белье? Просто мы не видим складки от трусов!" Я вот например чуть не упала))))


Первая мысль, которая возникла: "А ты видишь суслика? - Нет. - И я не вижу, а он есть." (с)
А вообще, сказала бы: Да Вы, батенька, хам! (цитата из мультика про Теремок).
Так-то, "странные вопросы" задают достаточно часто - проверяют на вшивость ))) Видимо, природное чувство юмора помогает выкручиваться из ситуации, в ступор не впадаю никогда, хотя всегда можно ответить "Уважаемый, ваш вопрос завел меня в тупик" и перевести тему. Ну реально, вы ж не собираетесь с этим гостем свое белье обсуждать? А наглецов всегда предостаточно.

*Нала*, заходи вот в эту темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382 представляйся, рассказывай о себе, будем знакомиться ближе  :Meeting:

----------


## Ганина Галина

> А вот у меня вопросик кража невесты и туфельки как правильно обыграть???Помогите!!!!!


Способов много! У меня на такие случаи есть несколько вариантов. Очень выручают мини-спектакли. Говорю, что людям со времён Древней Греции и Древнего Рима нужен был хлеб и зрелища! Хлеба у нас достаточно, давайте покажем нечто зрелищное. Свидетели набирают актёрскую труппу, а дальше уже воля Ваша, какой спектакль сыграть. Выручают аудио-сказки. В сокровищнице есть варианты сказок. Самой в конце-концов можно придумать. Вот как-то так!

----------


## Курица

> Ребят, вопрос такой у меня к вам интересный)))) кому-либо из вас на свадьбе задавали странные вопросы на которые и не знаешь как ответить??? Как вы реагируете?)))) мне однажды посчастливилось услышать: "извините, а вы в данный момент в нижнем белье? Просто мы не видим складки от трусов!" Я вот например чуть не упала))))


Тут тебе поможет вот эта статья из Интернета, я думаю, прочти её, возьми что-то на воооружение, и, главное- НЕ ПАРЬСЯ!!!

Почему? Ответ-в моей автоподписи, Нала!

*Как отвечать на "неудобные" вопросы?

«А не хотите родить второго?», «Когда же ты выйдешь замуж?», «Вы разводитесь, да?» - наверное, каждой из нас доводилось оказываться в неловкой ситуации, когда любопытному собеседнику очень хотелось заполучить информацию, которой вы не хотите делиться, а потом сожалеть о том, какое направление приняла эта беседа.

Мы представляем вашему вниманию несколько стратегий, которые помогут вам дать ответы на самые каверзные вопросы и при этом прекрасно себя чувствовать. Рекомендуем для начала потренироваться на ком-то из друзей, чтобы не лезть за словом в карман в реальной ситуации.

1 Программисты и Шерлок Холмс рекомендуют

Отвечая на неприятные вопросы, вы имеете полное право не давать собеседнику никакой конкретной информации. Ведите себя, как программист из анекдота, который на вопрос заблудившихся Холмса и Ватсона, путешествующих на воздушном шаре, ответил абсолютно правильно, но при этом от его слов не было никакой пользы.

– Сэр, не подскажете ли вы нам, где мы находимся?
– В корзине воздушного шара, сэр!

Или же давайте общую, но также не слишком полезную информацию.

– Сколько же ты зарабатываешь?
– Как все, средняя зарплата по отрасли (существенно меньше Абрамовича).

2 «Отзеркаливание»

«Возвращайте» собеседнику его вопрос. Сделать это можно с помощью двух простых методик.

1) Формулируйте «переспрос» так, чтобы человеку, с которым вы беседуете, стало неудобно за свой интерес. Используйте универсальную конструкцию, которая начинается со слов «Я правильно понимаю, что...», а ее окончание будет зависеть исключительно от того, будете ли вы продолжать общение, хотите ли «выстроить» свои личные границы и т. д.: «Я правильно понимаю, что ты не прочь подержать свечку в моей спальне?», или «Я правильно понимаю, что твоя главная проблема на сегодняшний день — это моя личная жизнь?», или «Я правильно понимаю, что интерес к чужим бедам для вас в порядке вещей?». Отлично, если вы скажете все это очень вежливым, очень спокойным, ледяным тоном и не станете при этом жестикулировать, разве что удивленно приподнимете одну бровь.

2) «Усиливайте» интерес к заданной теме, адресуя собеседнику встречный вопрос из той же категории:

– Вы когда собираетесь рожать второго-то?
– А вы — третьего?

3 «Театр одного актера»

Услышав какой-то неприятный вопрос, вы всегда можете представить себя великой драматической актрисой, проникновенно заглянуть собеседнику в глаза, глубоко вздохнуть, прижать руки к груди (при желании можно «ломать» пальцы), изобразить бездну отчаяния и сказать трагическим голосом: «Умоляю тебя! Никогда, ты слышишь, никогда меня об этом не спрашивай!». Второй вариант — вы изображаете человека, дающего пресс-конференцию (мы не будем называть конкретных имен, но рекомендуем обратить внимание на лиц первого эшелона власти) и произносите фразу: «Пожалуйста, следующий вопрос!». Третья версия — для поклонниц сериала «Универ». Вспоминайте каратиста Эдуарда Кузьмина (он же Кузя) и говорите: «Это секретная информация!».

4 «Я — не зануда, не зануда, не зануда!»

Вместо того, чтобы обижаться, злиться или еще как-то демонстрировать, что вопрос собеседника вас задел, начните ровным монотонным голосом отвечать. Самое главное — это детали. Излагайте мельчайшие подробности и начинайте очень издалека!

– Когда же ты выйдешь замуж?
– Астрологи говорят, что для заключения счастливого брака необходимо, чтобы асценденты у влюбленных сходились (не спрашивайте нас, что такое асценденты и должны ли они сходиться на самом деле — годится любая заумная теория, в которой ваш визави не слишком разбирается, хоть «звездограмма», хоть крутой поворот линии жизни, хоть индекс Наздака). И вот в тот момент, когда я пойму, что встретила свою вторую половинку и проверю, подходим ли мы друг другу (придется уточнить где и во сколько он родился), тогда скажу ему: «Да». И ни минутой раньше.

5 Шутите, это раздражает!

– Боже мой, сколько же ты потратила на это платье?
– Пришлось голодать две недели, но чего не сделаешь ради моды!

Универсальные ответы

«Я восхищаюсь вашим умением задавать вопросы, которые ставят в тупик!» Или: «Вы — восхитительная женщина (удивительный мужчина), знаете, что меня в вас всегда поражало? Это ваше умение задавать некорректные (сложные, риторические) вопросы!»

«С удовольствием отвечу на ваш вопрос, только скажите сначала, почему вас это так сильно интересует?»

«А вы в каких целях интересуетесь?»

«Вы действительно хотите об этом поговорить?». Если слышите утвердительное «Да», смело парируйте: «А я — не хочу», - и улыбайтесь.

Если вы не хотите больше иметь никаких дел с человеком, который задает бестактные вопросы, можно позволить несколько больше. Например, заметить в ответ: «Это мое собачье дело».*






> Нала, заходи вот в эту темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138382 представляйся, рассказывай о себе, будем знакомиться ближе


и-Маринка права-ждём тебя в Инкубаторе))))  :Tender:

----------


## риша-риша

Татьяна, спасибо большое!!! очень полезная статья!! кое-чем, конечно пользуюсь, но расширить возможность правильно ответить никогда не поздно!!!!Очень полезное умение в нашей профессии!!  Еще раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

Девочки, подскажите, вы разбавляете чем-нибудь поздравления родных, друзей на свадьбе, если много человек, то это растягивается надолго! :Thank You:

----------


## Курица

> вы разбавляете чем-нибудь поздравления родных, друзей на свадьбе, если много человек, то это растягивается надолго!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135845  вот то, что ты ищешь-по полочкам разложенное! :Aga:

----------


## Нала

Девочки, милые, спасибо вам за вашу отзвычивость, бегу в темку)))))

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135845  вот то, что ты ищешь-по полочкам разложенное!


Танечка, спасибо, дорогая!!!!  :061:

----------


## Smetanka

> Добрый вечер девочки,огромное спасибо за темку очень нужную!!!!!!!!!!!!!!А вот у меня вопросик кража невесты и туфельки как правильно обыграть???Помогите!!!!!


у меня когда крадут невесту, вызываю как можно больше парней во главе, конечно же, с женихом и танцую вместе с ними какой- нибудь флешмоб! всегда проходит весело!

----------


## malaya medvedica

извиняюсь,если повторюсь) во время обряда "Передача семейного очага" фоном читаю стих (я его чуть сократила)
Моя семья- моя обитель
Мой дом, мой замок, мой покой
Убереги Господь-спаситель её от нечисти лихой
Убереги нас от соблазнов
Убереги от бурь и бед
Спаси от зависти и сгаза-
А если нужно- дай совет
Моей семье я всем обязан
Не знаю как благодарить-
Своей семье я всем обязан
И узелок не разрубить!
Пока мы вместе- друг за друга
Нас поломать никак нельзя
Всегда,везде стоим упруго
Мы клан! Мы племя! Мы-семья

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,всем привет!!! Тема очень и очень нужная,я вот уже несколько дней сижу и готовлюсь к своей первой свадьбе,хорошо что время ещё есть....СпасибоТане-Курочке,она очень помогает советами....и вот я хочу поделиться своими мыслями,при создании своего сцен-плана....чтобы не повторяли моих ошибок,тем кто как и я начинает вести свадьбы....я впихнула всё в свой сценарий,что можно было.... всё что  здесь прочитала....и получилось,что гости не могут не поесть,не потанцевать.... нарушился принцип "Тамады не должно быть много!" ....а псевдоним у такой тамады был бы "замордовала!" я сейчас всё переделываю, сокращаю.... может кто поделиться что проводит за один вечер свадьбы рассчитанной на 5-6 часов? я думаю это будет полезно   всем....у меня в подсознании сидит "мало..мало, а вдруг будет скучно"....

----------


## Славина

> получилось,что гости не могут не поесть,не потанцевать.... нарушился принцип "Тамады не должно быть много!" ....а псевдоним у такой тамады был бы "замордовала!" я сейчас всё переделываю, сокращаю.... может кто поделиться что проводит за один вечер свадьбы рассчитанной на 5-6 часов? я думаю это будет полезно всем....у меня в подсознании сидит "мало..мало, а вдруг будет скучно"....


*Верунчик*, нет идеального рецепта вкусного праздника. Ты должна смотреть сама по ситуации, как гости реагируют, нравится ли им, ждут ли они твоего выхода вновь и вновь, да и люди бывают разные. Иногда молодёжь только и спрашивает, а конкурсы, будут, а когда ещё будут конкурсы? У меня, если люди хорошо танцуют, от души, я их не трогаю, пусть напляшутся, может им и без твоих игр хорошо. Пусть в запасе у тебя будет много всего, но не обязательно, что ты всё применишь, иногда бывает сидят и сидят и на танцы не выходят, у меня такие были и причём молодёжь, и вытаскивала разными конкурсами и танцевальными и не очень, они учавствовали во всём, а вот как танцы, снова за стол падают и едят. Тут уже имей запас застолок, но опять же, может им и пообщаться хочется, то дай такую возможность, бывает что сидят и тишина, вот что делать, закусочная пауза прошла и снова выхожу, бывает всё, что приготовлю, всё и выдам, а бывает и половины программы не проведу. Всё зависит от многих факторов. Это не спектакль и не отчётный концерт, которые по минуткам можно расписать, здесь в любой момент может всё пойти не по твоему плану и ты должна будешь перестроиться на ходу.

----------


## риша-риша

Вера, согласна с вами, что тамады не должно быть много! Но, есть такие компании которым это надо и к этому надо тоже быть готовой!
Если гости не танцующие _(были недавно такие, только после 9 вечера начали танцевать и выпускной такой был - играли все время, не хотели танцевать ваще и расстроились, когда я объявила финал, типа теперь будет им скучно)_, но играют хорошо, не хай играют до упаду!
Есть такие, что в перерывах между игровыми блоками хорошо отплясывают(это с учетом, что многие блоки заканчиваются массовыми танцами - анимашки, перетанцовки и т.д.) и надо дать им такую возможность. 
Есть гости(особенно на юбилеях) которым надо просто пообщаться между собой, без особых игр и танцев.

Я думаю зря вы так категорично пересматриваете весь сценарий - люди разные и надо уметь подстроиться, но это приходит с опытом. Я сама не так давно веду свадьбы, уже успела убедиться, что "багаж" (подготовленные развлечения) не бывают лишними, особенно когда начинаешь.

Очень прошу присоединиться наших мастеров, так как затронутая тема очень актуальна для начинающих и ваш опыт и мнения для нас будут хорошим уроком!

----------


## Славина

> Очень прошу присоединиться наших мастеров, так как затронутая тема очень актуальна для начинающих и ваш опыт и мнения для нас будут хорошим уроком!


*риша-риша*,  ну ты умничка)))) всё правильно написала, прям слово в слово с моими мыслями)))))))

----------


## риша-риша

> ращаю.... может кто поделиться что проводит за один вечер свадьбы рассчитанной на 5-6 часов?


 В обязательной программе, которую я провожу входит: 1. застольная часть, там же у меня очага зажжение. 2. дарение оно же поздравления и 1 танец (если хотят). 3 гадание на деток (опять же как захотят молодые). 4 песочная церемония (хотя иногда и без нее), 5 финал: холостяки, букет, фата, веточка, хомутание, переобувание - тут по запросам молодых. 

А что касается  краж невесты, жениха, места, туфли - это очень индивидуально! Если молодые говорят не надо (хотя я предупреждаю, что гости все равно могут стащить ченить) то я не организую эти моменты, а просто игровые блоки делаю. Но обязательно надо быть готовым к этим кражам - гости выпьют и все равно чавонить утащють....!

----------


## риша-риша

> прям слово в слово с моими мыслями


и писали одновременно :Ok:

----------


## ROksana

> А что касается  краж невесты, жениха, места, туфли - это очень индивидуально! Если молодые говорят не надо (хотя я предупреждаю, что гости все равно могут стащить ченить) то я не организую эти моменты, а просто игровые блоки делаю. Но обязательно надо быть готовым к этим кражам - гости выпьют и все равно чавонить утащють....!


А я организовываю кражу туфельки, а там уже гости как хотят: воруют невесту, жениха и тд. Провожу конкурсы и игры, всем весело. А потом вопрос: "А когда будут выкупы?" Тоесть всё остальное так, мимоходом, а выкуп - святое, так сказать, обязательная программа. Иногда даже невеста подходит и спрашивает: "А меня воровать будут?" ПОТОМУ продумываю все варианты, причём с учётом разных компаний - и отвязных, и спокойных. Да, я не проведу всё задуманное, но уверенно чувствовать себя буду точно. Туз в рукаве лишним не бывает никогда. Короче, тащим всё с собой, а на месте сортируем и проводим то, что подходит для данной компании.

----------


## вера денисенко

> я со своей первой свадьбой так промучилась и со сценарием и с подводками,да и вообще. я в свадьбах ноль полный.


 это точно....я тоже....волосы уже дыбом....спасибо Курочке  и иначе бы я " всё " что надо и не надо включила в сценарий и додумалась бы провести....вот бы молодым праздник испортила....

----------


## ROksana

А я из всех праздников свадьбы люблю больше всего. Тут и обряды, и конкурсы, много молодёжи, которая рвётся в бой. А больше всего мне нравятся молодожёны, они такие счастливые, полные надежд, совершенно искренне люблю каждую "свою" пару, расстраиваюсь, если узнаю, что не сложилось у них. Наверное, это не правильно, но ничего с собой не могу поделать. Для меня секрет успеха состоит в том, что я прихожу в компанию не отрабатывать гонорар, а веселиться вместе со всеми. Домой ухожу почти родственницей семей обеих молодых.
Вера, я уверенна, у Вас всё получится, главное увереннее и на позитиве. :Ok:

----------


## вера денисенко

Так как для меня теперь эта тема очень и очень актуальна,буду мучать всех вопросами....заранее прошу извинения если покажутся нелепыми....чем больше я узнаю тем я понимаю что вообще ничего совсем не знаю.....кто делает мост влюблённых объясните пожалуйста подводку к этому действу,каким текстом это озвучивается и что означает это действо? и так же прощание с женской фамилией,если используете гелевые шары...ведь их же не будешь почти пол банкета где-то держать заранее всех благодарю за помощь))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> А больше всего мне нравятся молодожёны, они такие счастливые, полные надежд, совершенно искренне люблю каждую "свою" пару, расстраиваюсь, если узнаю, что не сложилось у них. Наверное, это не правильно, но ничего с собой не могу поделать. Для меня секрет успеха состоит в том, что я прихожу в компанию не отрабатывать гонорар, а веселиться вместе со всеми


полностью согласна....я не вела свадьбы но вот однажды на юбилее был такой момент....я юбилярше предоставила материалы  свой программы....она сама всё выбрала.....идёт юбилей начинается танц пауза....все танцуют и танцуют....гости с удовольствем танцуют,так как видимо предоставилась такая возможность...тануцющие лет 40 и дальше а юбилярше исполнилось 30....её возраст почти никого нет....она подходит мне говорит,мол хватит танцевать....я вам плачу за программу а не за дискотеку....и пришлось  красиво приглашать всех за стол и вести программу,она конечно у меня красивая, на контрасте и смех и слёзы....и потом мне юбилярша сказала чтобы я место танцев проводила конкурсы....а потанцуют они уже без меня сами бесплатно....она принесла из дома музыкальный центр.....в кафе....вот такое тоже оказывается бывает....и я гнала программу 5 часов,почти не умолкая и не садясь.... Юбилярша  осталась очень довольна,расцеловала меня ,решила накормить...сын конечно поел а я не стала...так уморилась....после этого юбилея я подумала,как хорошо что у меня есть основная работа....людей было жалко....им хотелось по танцевать....

----------


## вера денисенко

Ещё меня волнует такой момент как танцевальный батл....жениха и невесты с их друзьями....тоже кто как делает подводку,что делает одна сторона пока другая танцует?

----------


## Мальвина13

> и так же прощание с женской фамилией,если используете гелевые шары...ведь их же не будешь почти пол банкета где-то держать


Вера, я делаю это действо при встрече, перед тем, как молодые подойдут к родителям, жених пишет фломастером на шарике "холостая жизнь", а невеста свою девичью фамилию и под аплодисменты гостей отпускают в небо.Живо и весело проходит...ведь шарики улетают по разному....народ комментирует и шутит...и все уже улыбаются и расслабляются.

----------


## ROksana

Я просто спрашиваю, был ли мальчишник, девишник, что делали, интересно ли было. А вот гости не видели, сейчас мы повторим (это если мальчишник-девишник).
Если же обычная перетанцовка, говорю, что сейчас посмотрим, кто лучше танцует - мужчины или женщины. Девочки налево, мальчики направо и понеслась - одни выходят в центр танцуют, другие на своей стороне стоят и хлопают, подбадривают. НО ЕСТЬ ОДНО "НО": нужно контролировать, чтобы не перемешались. Я тут как тут, стою живым щитом, аккуратненько так оттесняю. 
Есть ещё прикольная фишка с картами, но никак её не проведу: то гости уже не в адеквате, то мало их, то свидетели бестолковые. Но карты наготове, как только проведу, сразу отчитаюсь.

----------


## риша-риша

> кто делает мост влюблённых объясните пожалуйста подводку


вера, тут все зависит к чему эта игра ваще пришита, я ее делаю в блоке кража невесты, он у меня райский и когда откуп проходит, то я так соединяю влюбленные сердца. Ведь не возможно просто игру провести и усе! Сначала придумать куда вставить, к какой теме пришить, так сказать. от туда и подводка родиться ...и мы поможем!




> прощание с женской фамилией,если используете гелевые шары...ведь их же не будешь почти пол банкета где-то держать заранее всех благодарю за помощь))))


То же , если делаю, то в начале. Если вдруг надо мне в финале, то шары просто висят в зале и просто потом пишем чаво надо и в небо!!! 
У нас есть еще такой вариант: у оформителя заказываем большой шар-сюрприз с фамилией невесты и надписью - холостая жизнь- и молодые его лопают прямо на танцполе, потом можно в маленьких шариках танцевать или играть, тут уж чаво хОчите!!!

----------


## ROksana

Девочки, объясните мне, тёмной, как этот мост влюблённых  проводить. С большим интересом посматриваю, а вот спросить всё стесняюсь :Blush2:  А сама как-то не дотумкаю, как правильно, то есть красиво организовать это дело.

----------


## Славина

> Девочки, объясните мне, тёмной, как этот мост влюблённых проводить. С большим интересом посматриваю, а вот спросить всё стесняюсь А сама как-то не дотумкаю, как правильно, то есть красиво организовать это дело.


Уж не помню, чья это была идея изначально, но вот *Анечка Перина* зарифмовала в такую трактовочку

http://forum.in-ku.com/printthread.p...pp=15&page=117

Я уже не в первый раз не могу вставить в сообщение скопированный материал, даже со своего компа, что случилось?  :Blink:  Это только у меня такое?

Девочки, по ссылке пройдитесь, там найдёте.

*Верунь*, подводки к перетанцовкам могут быть разные, даже самые банальные, вечный вопрос, кто же всё - таки в семье главнее, да кто лучше спляшет, того и назначим в семье главой, в итоге все равно победит любовь) Я дела как Обмен телами, где девчонки танцуют под нарезки для парней, а парни под девчачьи, а что, легко ли быть женщиной или мужчиной, а чтобы научится друг друга лучше понимать в семейной жизни, давай просто немного побудем в шкуре друг друга)))

----------


## ROksana

Ирочка Славина, огромное мерси!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Теперь и у меня в программе наконец-то появится мост. Судя по фоткам наших форумчан, гостям эта фишка очень по душе.

----------


## риша-риша

> зарифмовала в такую трактовочку


я сначала то же с рифмой работала, потом поняла, что не идет и тепеь строю по принципу - что должно быть на мосту - перила, асфальт, фонари и гостей отбираем по принципу схожести с требуемым предметом - например фонарь, кто-о высокий или улыбчивый, чтоб улыбкой освещал. Плохо стихи запоминаю, да и те что Перина Аня сочинила не всегда соответствуют имеющимся гостям.

----------


## Славина

> Плохо стихи запоминаю, да и те что Перина Аня сочинила не всегда соответствуют имеющимся гостям.


Я вообще не провожу, пару раз делала и всё. Из стихов брала только начало, а потом сами строили мост, без стихов, а твой вариант тоже интересный, спасибо)))

----------


## вера денисенко

и ещё такой вопрос, я хочу второй стол  зделать подарочный-поздравительный .по категориям степени родства... хочу уложиться в 35 минут....то тогда надо ли предоставлять на протяжении всей свадьбы слово гостям?

----------


## Славина

> и ещё такой вопрос, я хочу второй стол зделать подарочный-поздравительный .по категориям степени родства... хочу уложиться в 35 минут....то тогда надо ли предоставлять на протяжении всей свадьбы слово гостям?


Ну если они все уже поздравят, то зачем ещё раз давать им слово?

----------


## риша-риша

> хочу уложиться в 35 минут


по-мойму бесполезно хотеть уложиться в рамки времени, т.к. каждый гость говорит столько ему хочется. И тут совсем не знаешь, что ожидать. И еще фактор важнее - как, Вера, вы сможете уложиться в 35 минут, допустим при 80-120 гостях. такой расчет может быть только на конкретное число гостей. И все равно не рассчитаешь. Я вообще не делаю поздравления на протяжении праздника (есть исключения, если гости точно не напьются и это оговорено или молодые тока так хотят) - неоднократно была свидетелем такой ситуевины:гости которым "выпала честь" поздравлять виновников торжества к концу или хотя бы ко второй половине праздника, уже лыка не вяжут или в силу градуса несут тааакую чушь - потом, к стати, винят ведущего, что так затянули, "шо они уже нажрамшись" (хотя, кто их напиваться заставлял? ). Была гостем на таких "торжествах" и поэтому так не делаю в своей практике.

У меня все поздравления проходят довольно быстро, т.к. я не тостую после каждого поздравляющего, только если они сами хотят бокал поднять. (у нас некоторые ведущие так делают- гости уже синючие становятся, пока поздравят все) 

Все динамично: поздравили, угостились,( если есть разносимые угощения), подарили (если не вручали при входе), передали микрофон.

Если рассадка по столам, то посте каждого стола иногда приходиться тостовать.

Если поздравления проходят по списку, с выходом на танцпол, то тут иногда и динамичнее проходит все. Я молодым предлагаю все возможные варианты и объясняю  + и - . Если гости "старых устоев" в основном, то не стоит бодаться - не поймут, лучше по старинке!

----------


## вера денисенко

> как, Вера, вы сможете уложиться в 35 минут, допустим при 80-120 гостях.


блоками....несколько выходят родственников первого родства и один говорит....и так далее....

----------


## риша-риша

> блоками..


Вера, а сколько они говорить будут, как вычислить-то?, какая разница за столом человек поздравляет или выходит на танцпол. Если он готовил речь - он ее (речь) все равно толкнет и пофиг ему, что просили динамично! А просить только одного сказать - так можно остальных обидеть, а если они все хотять поздравляшкаться? Это надо заранее каждого опрашивать что ли?
Не помню у кого точно, кажется у Марины Морозовой, (простите если ошибаюсь) есть в сокровищнице рекомендации для быстрого поздравления. Я не покупала, не было нужды, но думаю вещь очень полезная! Попробуйте просмотреть или спросите у Курочки чей блок это - она у нас все знает!!!

----------


## Славина

> несколько выходят родственников первого родства и один говорит....и так далее....


Не всегда такой номер проходит, чтобы кого-то приглашать выйти. Ты сходи, *Вера*, на место, где будет проходить свадьба, посмотри зал, спроси про расположение столов, удобно ли людям будет выходить. У нас есть один зал, он узкий и длинный, вместо стульев  там лавки. столы буквой П, теснота, если сел, то у же до перерыва никак не выбраться людям, нужно всех подымать, а это не всегда хорошо.

----------


## Курица

> Не помню у кого точно, кажется у Марины Морозовой, (простите если ошибаюсь) есть в сокровищнице рекомендации для быстрого поздравления.





> спросите у Курочки чей блок это - она у нас все знает!!!


Именно у Марины, вот что она пишет об этом:



> Мой личный реккорд по продолжительности "поздравлялок" - *25 минут при количестве гостей 95 человек*. Как это сделать - делюсь опытом...


КАК это ей удаётся -  тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135845

----------


## тютюня

всем день добрый! а было ли у кого то что помимо встречи с караваем родители благославляют и дарят икону.как к этому подвести?

----------


## himmelinka

так же, как и с караваем, только добавить, чтобы они получили благословение от родителей.

----------


## бубочка

Только начала читать эту темку, но чувствую что это именно то, что мне надо! У меня тоже есть вопросы, но для начала я прочту все то, что сдесь написано, возможно многие вопросы сами собой отпадут. 
 :Smile3:

----------


## Tutti1974

Здравствуйте, дорогие! Прежде всего, хочу поблагодарить девочек за открытие этой архиважной и архинужной темы, и как и многие здесь, пожалеть, что ничего похожего не было, когда я готовила свои первые свадьбы. У меня в послужном списке наверное, около 80 свадеб, но я по-прежнему ощущаю себя новичком в этом деле  :Blush2: , и, вероятно, так и дальше будет. Хотя лично мне это чувство дилетанства только помогает - я каждую свадьбу готовлю очень скурпулёзно.
  Вот, теперь позвольте своих 5 копеек внести. Здесь мы говорим о плане, но я хочу сначала пару слов сказать о подготовке к свадьбе. 1. Я всегда, обязательно прошу молодых предоставить мне список гостей - фамилия-имя, возраст, кем приходится гость, и на что нужно обратить внимание. Это тот материал, без которого я не могу составить план. Имея такой список я сразу вижу сколько гостей какого возраста ожидается - исходя из этого можно планировать активные  игры, игротанцы, батлы и анимашки, или же наоборот, приготовить больше застольных интерактивов. Сколько гостей будут парами (парные игры), сколько одиноких. Кстати, при составлении плана я сразу же пишу, кто из гостей (предположительно) мог бы участвовать в тех или иных действиях. Ориентируясь на те особенности гостей, которые указывают молодожёны,  заранее знаю, чего ожидать и, с одной стороны, это помогает мне избежать неприятностей с перепившими гостями (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, таких практически и не бывает), с другой - подарить приятно-неожиданные 5 минут славы тем, кто прекрасно поёт, танцует, рисует... Гости обычно отдельно за это благодарны :). Вообщем, нужная и полезная это вещь - список гостей. И второй совет - по возможности обязательно съездить на место проведения банкета.Обязательно поговорить с персоналом - как и где будут стоять столы, где планируется музыкальная аппаратура, есть ли какое-нибудь помещение для переодеваний, сколько официантов будут обслуживать банкет ... И очень важный момент: какое напольное покрытие в зале (глянцевый ламинат и плитка очень скользкие, если мокрые :Yes4: , и при таком покрытии никаких мыльных пузырей - травмоопасно! ) :)

----------


## Tutti1974

Вот, а чтобы никто не ругался, что я в предыдущем посте не по теме  :Blush2: , вот один из моих планов с комментариями:





1.	Встреча ( заранее договариваюсь с молодыми, что их свита приезжает хотя бы на 10 минут раньше, так что к моменту появления молодых у меня уже все гости постоены, взбодрены шутками и вооружены, если надо, хлопушками, конфети, мыльными пузырями и прочим...  Раньше я тоже очень любила радугу (ленты, арки...), но в силу излишней толерантности Европы, радуга как символ, к моему огрмному сожалению, молодыми больше не приветствуется (простите мне мой сарказм - реалии современности, увы) Обсыпашки у нас делают при выкупе из дома невесты и у ЗАГСа, а повторяться нет смысла. В прошлом году нашла интереснейшую идею у Юлии Цыганеску - вот, кстати, отличноая возможность сказать ей СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!. Перед молодыми я растилаю  небольшую скатерть (белого или красного цвета), даю им пакет с цветной карамелью и прошу поделиться с нами секретом своего счастья. Ребятки из конфет выкладывают что -нибудь (иногда 2 сердца, или свои инициалы, или слова любовь, верность), а потм берут скатерь за концы и подбрасывают конфеты вверх, обсыпая гостей. Кстати, гостям я сообщаю, что если им повезёт поймать конфетку и сохранить её, то весь год они будут безумно счастливы и любимы. Как вы понимаете, после таких слов ни одной конфетки не остаётся, за что мне благодарны уже работники кафе :) . Далее скатерть возвращается на землю и молодые по ней (скатерью дорога) идут к родителям с караваем 
2.	Каравай 
3.	Поздравление молодых (У нас поздравления и подарки молодым дарят всегда до того, как садяться за стол, и, по-моему, это очень удобно)
1 застолье
1.	Рассадка гостей, интерактивное общение с гостями, представление ведущей, диджея ( в это время молодых в зале нет  :Grin:  Я говорю гостям, что -то вроде:"Парадокс в том, что в день своей свадьбы, наши молодожёны еще ни разу не оставались наедине, ди больше такого шанса у них сегодня не будет, поэтому давайте подарим им эти 10 минут только вдвоём, а мы с вами пока приготовимся к самому важному 1- му тосту") 
2.	Выход к столу молодых ( музыка Марш Мельдесона или Шрек или Ода радости
 ну и конечно гром апплодисментов. Здесь же молодые благодарят гостей )3.	
1-тост за молодых 
4.	Знакомство (чаще всего под муз. нарезки)
5.	 слово для поздравления родителям
6. Тост за родителей
6. Застолка  - активация гостей 


Перерыв 15-20 минут



6.	Тост за невесту 
7.	Первый танец молодых 
Танцевальный перерыв, начиная с танцевальной игры «До кучи» (
2 застолье
1.	Застольные интерактивы 
2.	Блок «Горько» 
4.	Свидетельский блок (сюда же гадание на первенца, если делаем... 

5.	Игровушка  - перетанцовка(парная, массовая) 

Игры (здесь же выкуп невесты, если украли.... С выкупом никаких проблем не бывает... Гости заранее предупреждены, что я всегда ЗА любую их инициативу, с одним условием - не тянем время попусту... Украли - пришли сообщили - выкупакем - радуемся - едем дальше)


3 застолье

1.	Дудочка ( лирический момент для молодых... Помогает настроиться гостям на лирический лад перед зажжением очага)
2.	Зажжение очага ([COLOR="#0000CD"]Вначале или в конце??? Я видела много раз, что в качестве очага используют красивые декоративные свечи. У нас очаг - это керамический домик или подсвечник, куда ставят маленькую (кажется, они называются чайными) свечку. Такая свечка горит от силы часа 3-4, потом выгорает и наш очаг ... тухнет. Это не хорошо, поэтому чаще всего очаг зажигаем в конце вечера. Если всё таки в первой часи, то я прошу невесту иметь 2-3 запасные свечки и вовремя заменить их - поддержать огонь в семейном очаге/COLOR]
3.	Снятие фаты (Если кто-нибудь еще не видел - к Мариночке Морозовой!!!! Это необыкновенно как и сама Марина, и всё, что она делает!)

4.	Танец невесты с отцом (Как прощание с девичьей фамилией и беззаботной жизнью в родительском доме, что по-моему очень логично СРАЗУ ПОСЛЕ СНЯТИЯ ФАТЫ
5.	Ну а сейчас, в знак окончательного прощания с девичьей фамилией, пригласи своего папу на белый танец (11_Кобзон «доченька»)
Резерв Песочная церемония
Танцевальный перерыв

4 застолье

1.	Свадебный торт (семейные чаепития ) 
2.	Букет невест (дефиле невест) 
3.	Игра для женатиков (окольцованная бутылка)
4.	Подвязка 
5.	«Стенка Ильича» заключительный момент 

Фууух, сколько написала...

----------

Зосик (07.05.2017)

----------


## Tutti1974

Вот и еще обещалась про 1-тост. Я заранее извиняюсь, но позвольте высказать своё мнение. Я читаю форум давно... нет, очень давно и часто, очень часто про себя аж кричу: ""Уважаемые, вы В САМОМ ДЕЛЕ ЭТО ГОВОРИТЕ???? ВОТ в том виде, в котром делитесь здесь?" Ох, чувствую, сейчас в меня тапки полетят, но всё же... Все эти невесты - белые лебёдушки, как крылья горного орла (Боже сохрани, ничего против Р. Гамзатова не имею,но...), поэтические шедевры, найденные на просторах Интернета, которые, чувствую, открывали свадьбу если не наших бабушек, то мам..., в которых хромает не только рифма, ритм, образность но и  простейшая граммотность... В топку!!! Ещё раз сорри - накипело... 1- тост - это визитная карточка ведущего, это визитная карточка праздника, это "Как вы лодку назовёте, так она и поплывёт". Поэтому универсального первого тоста нет и быть не может. Я лично (еще раз сорри, именно лично, для себя) не люблю в этом месте притчи. Хотя вообще я их очень люблю, но вот в качестве первого тоста - нет. Люди банально хотят если не кушать, то законно поднять первую рюмку, а тут начинается ... В одном высокогорном селе... еще тоном народной сказительницы или Вахтанга Кикабидзе (это, кстати, лучше). Притчу нельзя сжать, сократить - по закону жанра, так что времени она займёт... Стихов я не люблю тоже...(хотя один из тостов, что здесь предложу - частично в стихах). Их не люблю вот почему: стихи надо уметь читать и даже не читать, а декламировать! Всегда и только наизусть, глядя в глаза адресату так, чтобы он понял, что эти строки именно ему, о нём, для него, им навеяны... Вот многие из вас это могут? А в противном случае есть риск банально испортить, обесценить даже самые великолепные стихи.
Ладно, боюсь, я уже погребена под горами тапков любителей поэзии, поэтому в качестве извинения примите мой первый тост (он, конечно, не мой, а тоже стырнетинный :Blush2: , но как-то близок мне и дорог. Кстати, а может быть кто-нибудь знает автора? Буду очень вам признательна за его имя):
Уважаемые гости! Родители! Молодые!
Свадьба – это особый момент в жизни каждого человека. Этот день, как чистый лист в Книге Жизни, который необходимо заполнить нежностью, любовью, счастьем, заботой друг о друге. Семья рождается именно тогда, когда возникает потребность в этих чувствах, потребность не только получать всё это, но и отдавать сторицей.
С самых давних пор на Руси в честь молодожёнов звучал колокольный перезвон - «Благовест». …(начинает звучать запись колокольного звона. (Кстати, я целый день в своё время потратила на то, чтобы найти именно свадебный благовест, потом консультировалась со знатоками -то- не то?), сначала тихо, чтобы не перебивать мои слова, затем, после слов … Звени и ширься благовест 
Во славу жениха, для лучшей из невест…. – в громко.  и после моих слов еще примерено 10 секунд 
Пусть этот звон как гимн большой любви,
Летит над миром радостно и смело,
И через годы, дали, холода,
Он даст вам силы на любое дело.
Напомнит вам он этот миг и час,
Тепло любви и свет любимых глаз, 
Звени и ширься благовест 
Во славу жениха, для лучшей из невест.
………………………………………………………..
И пусть под звон ваших бокалов зазвучит в этом зале дружное первое «Горько»


Еще один мой тост-любимчик особенно хорош на свадьбах, где повторные браки и в компаниях гостей с интеллектуальным потенциалом от 30 и старше : 
Бернард Шоу сказал: «Бракосочетание – это когда два человека, находящиеся под влиянием самой дикой, самой обманчивой и самой мимолётной из всех страстей, должны поклясться, что они будут в этом возбужденном, ненормальном и опустошающем состоянии вечно, пока смерть не разлучит их».
   Дорогие молодожёны, хочется пожелать вам, чтобы вы как можно дольше пребывали в этом «возбужденном, ненормальном и опустошающем состоянии». Потому что это и есть настоящее счастье. Совет вам да любовь!

Вот, кстати, еще один момент... Интересно ваше мнение на этот счёт, дорогие форумчане... Очень часто в первом тосте ведущий говорит "Я хочу вам пожелать... Я хочу вам сказать... Я хочу дать вам напутствие..." Это, конечно, мои личные тараканы в голове , но всё же... Мне кажется, в первом тосте личное местоимение "я" лучше заменить безличной конструкцией ( хочется сказать, пожелать..) или хотя бы местоимением "мы". Почему? Во-первых, для гостей ваше "я" пока не авторитетно, увы... Во-вторых, первый тост вы, единственный посторонний человек на этой свадьбе говорите от имени всех гостей, разве нет? А иначе отчего за вами первенство? Нет, наверное не смогу внятно объяснить, а как вы думаете?

----------

vashelga1968 (12.02.2019), Нажия (10.12.2015), Оля музручка (15.07.2017), Ромашка Полевая (30.07.2019)

----------


## Tutti1974

Да, а на последок поделюсь радостью: завтра, нет уже сегодня!!! я впервый раз за 15 лет иду на свадьбу в качестве гостьи!!! И свадьбу будет вести один из лучших ведущих нашего города! как я рада!!! Думаю, буду идеальной (в понимании ведущего) гостьей!

----------


## риша-риша

> хотя бы местоимением "мы".


согласна полностью (имени к сожалению не знаю вашего), была на семинаре ВДВ и там обратила внимание на этот момент у Мегатой, в ее лирических моментах нет местоимения "я", только "нам" и "мы". Начала сразу фильтровать себя и следить, вроде не якаю....

И поделитесь пожалуйста свадебным благовестом, бывают верующие заказчики, то им бы это очень подошло!






> Ещё раз сорри - накипело... 1- тост - это визитная карточка ведущего, это визитная карточка праздника, это "Как вы лодку назовёте, так она и поплывёт". Поэтому универсального первого тоста нет и быть не может. Я лично (еще раз сорри, именно лично, для себя) не люблю в этом месте притчи.


согласна!!!! :Ok:  гости не готовы воспринимать много текста, все мысли только : выпить -закусить  :Aga: 





> Имея такой список я сразу вижу сколько гостей какого возраста ожидается - исходя из этого можно планировать активные игры, игротанцы, батлы и анимашки, или же наоборот,


вот не представляю как вы это планируете, ведь есть люди в 80 танцуют до упада (вчера такая юбилярыня была, мне казалось, что ей 50, но не как не 80!!), а есть молодежь ленивая. Есть гости за 50, которых оскорбляет до слез, если им ставят "старую" музыку (шизгару, мираж и т.п., хотя я под них обожаю танцевать) и это не узнаешь по надписи в списке и их соц статусу и молодожены могут не знать.(это пример из личного опыта) Готовой надо быть ко всему! ИМХО, конечно, но мне кажется если новичок возьмет ваши слова за основу может сесть в тааакую лужу, подготовиться к одному, а там на самом деле все на оборот!!!!! 
Летите тапки, но это мое субъективное мнение!  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Летите тапки, но это мое субъективное мнение!


Да какие тапки? Всё правильно. Никогда не угадаешь где найдёшь, где потеряешь. У нас тоже была компания, я бы сказала возрастная, не молодёжная, на наш репертуар они сказали, мы что вам старперы? Давайте нам молодёжную музыку и мы весь вечер крутили дискотеку, хоть и заказывали живую музыку. Списки гостей я всегда прошу, а присматриваюсь к гостям уже на самом мероприятии.

----------


## риша-риша

> а присматриваюсь к гостям уже на самом мероприятии.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Tutti1974

> И поделитесь пожалуйста свадебным благовестом, бывают верующие заказчики, то им бы это очень подошло!


С удовольствием:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/57b0952...2_kolokola.mp3
 А зовут меня Натальей :Smile3:

----------

Оля музручка (15.07.2017)

----------


## Tutti1974

> вот не представляю как вы это планируете, ведь есть люди в 80 танцуют до упада (вчера такая юбилярыня была, мне казалось, что ей 50, но не как не 80!!), а есть молодежь ленивая.


На самом деле возраст - отнюдь не самая важная информация  в списке :) И, конечно, планируя программу я не ориентируюсь исключительно на возраст.




> Готовой надо быть ко всему! ИМХО, конечно, но мне кажется если новичок возьмет ваши слова за основу может сесть в тааакую лужу, подготовиться к одному, а там на самом деле все на оборот!!!!!


Конечно, надо быть готовой ко всему, и всех ситуаций просто невозможно предусмотреть, но новичку еще труднее представить , к чему конкретно нужно быть готовым  :Smile3:  Например, приготовлен интересный конкурс для супружеских пар, а таких пар на свадьбе, скажем, 2-3, и пусть одна - совсем пассивная.... Конкурс не состоялся

----------


## Славина

> у Юлии Цыганеску - вот, кстати, отличноая возможность сказать ей СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!. Перед молодыми я растилаю небольшую скатерть (белого или красного цвета), даю им пакет с цветной карамелью и прошу поделиться с нами секретом своего счастья. Ребятки из конфет выкладывают что -нибудь (иногда 2 сердца, или свои инициалы, или слова любовь, верность), а потм берут скатерь за концы и подбрасывают конфеты вверх, обсыпая гостей. Кстати, гостям я сообщаю, что если им повезёт поймать конфетку и сохранить её, то весь год они будут безумно счастливы и любимы. Как вы понимаете, после таких слов ни одной конфетки не остаётся, за что мне благодарны уже работники кафе :) . Далее скатерть возвращается на землю и молодые по ней (скатерью дорога) идут к родителям с караваем


Припала идейка до души. Изначально это идея Татьяны Бонаты, где молодые признаются друг другу в любви на языке цветов и выкладывают его из лепестков роз. 

*Наташа*, а можно вопрос? Скатерть круглая здесь берётся или прямоугольная? И ещё, когда ребята поднимают её с асфальта, если я правильно понимаю, это дело всё на улице происходит? Пыль и мусор не поднимаются вместе со скатертью? Я стараюсь со всех сторон подойти к моменту, чтобы потом не было стыдно, вдруг чего не так будет.

----------


## Tutti1974

> Скатерть круглая здесь берётся или прямоугольная? И ещё, когда ребята поднимают её с асфальта, если я правильно понимаю, это дело всё на улице происходит? Пыль и мусор не поднимаются вместе со скатертью? Я стараюсь со всех сторон подойти к моменту, чтобы потом не было стыдно, вдруг чего не так будет.


Скатертей у меня несколько :Smile3:  - красная прямоугольная и белая овальная ( какая на этот момент чистая и отглаженная, ту и беру :Grin: ), Да, действие конечно на улице, но как-то пыли и грязи не заметила...тут у нас тротуары вообще чистые , особенно перед кафе и ресторанами - за них владельцы отвечают) А собраться пыль просто не успеет - я уже при молодых её расстилаю, как раз чтобы кто-нибудь из гостей невзначай не наступил и не наследил :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

*Наташа*, спасибо!!!

А ещё вопрос, потом ты эту скатерть в какой момент убираешь? Как молодые прошли или по ней все идут? Я обычно после встречи стараюсь перед молодыми зайти, чтобы внутри их встретить.

----------


## Tutti1974

По скатерти под моё напутствие "...и скатерью вам дорога" молодые идут к порогу заведения, где их уже ждут родители с караваем. Их внимание переключается на родителей и за несколько секунд успеваю убрать в стороночку скатерь и присоединиться к молодым. Несколько раз так случалось, что в этот момент не успевала, тогда убирала её чуть позже - пока молодые жуют отломанный хлебушек и пьют ... В этот момент всё внимание гостей приковано к действу с караваем, так что можно быстренько и незаметно удалиться из кадра :Grin:  Убрать скатерь надо до разбивания бокалов, я думаю, а то потом в осколках как-то не хочется ковыряться... Или использовать одноразовые скатерти и тогда, особо не заморачиваясь, их в мусор? Тогда пусть и гости по ним смело топают... Надо обмозговать этот  момент...

----------


## himmelinka

> Тогда пусть и гости по ним смело топают...


мне кажется, что это некрасиво, лучше убирать, даже одноразовые скатерти, а то получается, что полотно их "счастья" гости топчут и потом все равно убирать придется, только уже затоптанную скатерть.

А конфетки какие? маленькие? я видела такие легкие разноцветные леденцы в фантиках (чтоб по голове не попало).

и еще вопрос, что у тебя делают свидетели в свидетельском блоке?

----------


## Tutti1974

Да, конфетки - мадюсенькие леденцы. Они у нас бывают или в прозрачных обёртках (цветные) или в золотистых - поэтому на любом цвете скатерти выглядят симпатично :Smile3: 


> А конфетки какие?





> что у тебя делают свидетели в свидетельском блоке


А вот свидетельский блок у меня - увы - до сих пор очень слабенький: ну ничего взрывного пока не нашлось и не придумалось... Чаше всего это дуэль комплиментов молодожёнам, тренинг дикции с чупа-чупсами ( чтобы на последующих свадебных юбилеях их поздравления и тосты в честь молодых звучали не хуже, чем сегодня  :Grin: ), иногда перетанцовки с целью вернуть молодожёнам похищенное свидетельство о браке ( я же его ненавязчиво и похищаю иногда), но для этого свидетели дополнительно набирают себе группы помощи из гостей. Ну и всегда активное участие в гадании на первенца.

----------


## бубочка

Свидетели у меня главные помощники на свадьбе, в основном они являются участниками в каждом конкурсе, помогают в денежных обрядах и сборе подарков.

----------


## Tutti1974

А когда мы перейдём к дальнейшему обсуждению свадебного плана? Интересно узнать, коллеги, сколько и каких тостов звучит у вас в 1-м застолье? И как вы подводите к первому танцу молодых?

----------


## Viktorina007

> 5.	«Стенка Ильича» заключительный момент


Можно поподробней? Или это авторский материал?...

----------


## Viktorina007

Помогиите, люди добрые) Я новичок и только-только буду проводить свои первые свадьбы, сейчас у меня идет бурная подготовка... Не знаю как быть с зажжением семейного очага. Он у меня оказался на самом последнем месте, то есть прям перед финалом...Ну не смогла я его куда-то ещё воткнуть( :Blush2:  Так можно оставить? Или лучше куда переместить?
И, кстати, заказчики особенно этот момент просили...Говорят, купили уже маленькие свечки всем гостям.. А я планировала просто, чтоб мамы зажги очаг и все... Теперь ещё что-то думать придется...

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Так можно оставить? Или лучше куда переместить?


Вика, раз запланировала на финал, там и оставь... Пока. Потом Форум почитаешь, и найдешь ему место  :Yes4: 
Я, например, и в финале подвожу к зажжению очага, а могу и в первом блоке сделать. Все по обстоятельствам.





> купили уже маленькие свечки всем гостям..


А у вас в ресторанах разрешают свечи? У нас уже, наверное, ни одного не осталось, где можно было бы.

----------


## Viktorina007

Спасибо, Ольга! :Ok:  Так и оставлю) 



> А у вас в ресторанах разрешают свечи?


Да, у нас разрешают.

----------


## Славина

> Теперь ещё что-то думать придется...


*Виктория*, сходи сюда, здесь тема про финал мероприятия, там много разных вариантов со свечами http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133203

----------


## himmelinka

> А когда мы перейдём к дальнейшему обсуждению свадебного плана? Интересно узнать, коллеги, сколько и каких тостов звучит у вас в 1-м застолье? И как вы подводите к первому танцу молодых?


Наташа, а это все у нас уже прописано в посте 3 на 1 странице темы.

----------


## Tutti1974

> Можно поподробней?


Вика, разумеется, это авторский материал, и автор его - *Ильич* (как следует из названия) :Smile3:  - форумский старожил, аксакал и вообще свадебный гуру(!!!!), но он здесь на форуме в свободном доступе. Это видео я видела лет 5 назад, но вот где именно на форуме его посмотреть - затрудняюсь ответить... Спросите Танюшу-курочку, ей все закоулки известны, онапоможет! 
  Кстати, девочки, а кто-нибудь может научить меня сохранять понравившиеся посты - что-то типа тегов или избранного, чтобы потом по необходимости можно было найти?

----------


## Джина

> вот где именно на форуме его посмотреть - затрудняюсь ответить...


Да, Ильич неоднократно писал об этом и видео выкладывал. И это всё есть в закрытых темах,куда новичкам вход закрыт, только надо сильно постараться, чтоб  там найти)))))))))))))
Можно обратиться в личку к Ильичу с просьбой рассказать. И т.к. этот материал авторский, то аксакал может сам рассказать или со временем потратить время и поискать самой. Курочка в данном вопросе не сможет ответить по причине своего временно отсутствия и  потому что материал авторский. Единственное, что она сможет указать приблизительный путь в закрытые разделы.

----------


## Tutti1974

*Viktorina007*, Специально для вас покопалась на форуме, раз Танюши нет... Вот что нашла:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...3203&highlight пост номер 12. А если тема для вас недоступна, то вот ссылочка на заветную стенку: http://rutube.ru/video/4d936083fcf2e...01d4ba9d188e2/   (Всё по-честному, видео на рутубе выложена самим уважаемым автором, он же и даёт эту ссылку в предыдущем посте :) ) Думаю, такие вещи должны жить по городам и весям и процветать! Слава Ильичу!

----------


## Viktorina007

> Viktorina007, Специально для вас покопалась на форуме, раз Танюши нет... Вот что нашла:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...3203&highlight пост номер 12. А если тема для вас недоступна, то вот ссылочка на заветную стенку: http://rutube.ru/video/4d936083fcf2e...01d4ba9d188e2/


Ооой, большоеприбольшое Вам спасибо! Да, тема для меня эта доступна) Теперь и я знаю, что такое стенка Ильича! :Yahoo:

----------


## zika84

А вот от меня примерный план свадьбы)
       Сценарий свадьбы:
1-й блок 
1.	    Приезд молодожёнов, торжественная встреча
2.	    Определение главы семьи (каравай) 
3.	    Распитие и разбивание бокалов на счастье
4.	    Прощание с дев. фамилией и холостой жизнью
5.	    Приглашение гостей к столу
6.	    Вступительная речь тамады, наполнение бокалов
7.	    Первый тост, начало торжественного застолья
8.	    Зачем вы пришли на свадьбу (застотная игра)
9.	    История знакомства (гости не знают)
10.	    Признание в любви 
11.	Зажигание семейного очага
2-й блок
12.	Поздравление от мамы
13.	Тост за родителей 
14.	Вручение подарков, поздравления от гостей (1-й блок) /сундук для подарков
15.	Первый танец молодых 
3-й блок
16.	Путин (сценка)
17.	Вручение подарков, поздравления от гостей (2-й   блок)
18.	Игра (Флэш моб)
4-й блок
19.	Украли невесту: Три девицы
20.	Игра 
21.	Аукцион лотов (шампанское)

5-й блок
22.	Баба Яга
23.	Игра
6-й блок
24.	Аксакал + посылка с рукавицами и пилой
25.	Сценка: сказка про Ивана Царевича
26.	Игра 
7-й блок
27.	Cвадебный торт(продажа)
28.	Финал

----------


## zika84

> Ооой, большоеприбольшое Вам спасибо! Да, тема для меня эта доступна) Теперь и я знаю, что такое стенка Ильича!


Виктория, а я  всегда провожу зажжение семейного очага в 1-м застолье, т.к. в конце программы гости многие могут уйти, даже родители бывает уходят, особенно если они уже пожилые, уходят часто пораньше и бабушки с дедушками, а следовательно, они не смогут увидеть этот красивый и трогательный момент(

----------


## Fagolia

> Интересная очень темка...
> Рассказываю свой план на свадьбу
> 1-встреча возле кафе(какую захотят молодые-радуга-сердце=встреча икрой красной черной)каравай, бокалы, обсыпушки
> 2-выход молодых-родителей-свидетелей(под нарезочки)
> 3-первый тост(про обручальные кольца)
> 4-второй тост знакомство-презентация музыкальная


Ася, заинтересовала встреча молодых икрой. на фотках видно, что это пирог, половина - красная , половина- черная. Можно подробнее, какая подводка? Никгде такой встречи не встречала.

----------


## Fagolia

> Тост за родителей от МКШВ
> А я опять к тому – как интересно устроена наша жизнь! Мы можем многого добиться,… стать вполне успешными людьми! Мы можем сделать сногсшибательную Карьеру, достичь небывалых высот в Профессионализме, покорять Умы и Сердца, сколотить Состояние… Да что там скромничать – мы можем стать … великими людьми!
> Но… несмотря на все наши подвиги… мы никогда не сможем расплатиться с Теми,…
> 
> • кого лет через 12 после своего рождения называем… предками и динозаврами…
> • с теми, кто наградил нас характерами, жестами, носами, глазами, улыбками…
> • с теми, кто делил с нами все наши горести и радости
> • кто не спал ночами, когда мы громким криком заявляли всему миру «Я есть!» и «Я очень хочу … есть!»
> • с теми, кто ради Нас…даже без точки опоры…может перевернуть…Землю
> ...


Шикарно! Сижу с мокрыми глазами... А ведь слезы - это эндорфины, гврмоны радости и счастья, думаю на свадьбе они тоже уместны.

----------

Ленком (09.04.2018)

----------


## Маринофф

Я  Новичок в ин- ку. Я прочитала всё на этой странице. Спасибо большое всем за полезные советы.

----------


## Ната-Я

Я - Новичок! Только первый день, такая огромная работа проделана на этом форуме. Хочу поделиться сценарным планом свадьбы, который я взяла за основу с форума и дополнила своим. 
1.	Встреча молодых у кафе (5-10 минут):
1.1.	Прощание с прошлой жизнью (жених и невеста)
1.2.	Пропуск в семейную жизнь. Семейная дорога
1.3.	Обсыпание молодоженов
1.4.	 Каравай
1.5.	Свадебные бокалы (фужеры на счастье)
1.6.	Ворота счастья – ручейком под рушником проходим в зал\руки рушником (лентой)

2.	Начало торжественного застолья:
2.1.	Красная дорожка
2.2.	Радуга лент
2.3.	Этапы семейной жизни
2.4.	Обряд с рушником
2.5.	 Выбор семейной дороги

3.	Первый стол:
3.1.	1 тост – за молодых
3.2.	2 тост – за родителей
3.3.	3 тост – за любовь
3.4.	Перерыв (5 минут)
3.5.	Урок поцелуев для молодежнов
3.6.	Минута славы. Тост за гостей
3.7.	Выборы спонсоров молодоженов -  Розыгрыш 1 доллара
3.8.	Выбор счетной комиссии. Вручение подарков
3.9.	Супружеский танец молодых.

4.	Танцевальная пауза:
4.1.	Ленивые танцы
4.2.	Летит шар/  Зажигай
4.3.	Лучшее исполнение рок-н-ролла 
4.4.	Лучшее исполнение буги-вуги
4.5.	Битва полов (Стенка на стенку)
4.6.	Ручеек – счастливая пара
4.7.	Обязанности свидетелей (фишка свадьбы – М.Д.)


5.	Второй стол:
5.1.	Итоги работы счетной комиссии
5.2.	Обряд с караваем
5.3.	Сценка – поздравление …
5.4.	Узкие шарики (конкурс для мужчин)
5.5.	Приз за самое громкое  «Горько»
5.6.	Тост-притча о второй половинке (яблоко пополам)
5.7.	Лист календаря. Аукцион «Гадание на счастье» («С»).
5.8.	Обязанности гостей. 
Календарь для молодоженов – обязанности гостей по месяцам.
5.9.	Свадебные даты гостей
5.10.	Общая песня-анимашка за столом – «Свадьба» 
5.11.	Обряд со свекровушкой

6.	Танцевальная пауза:
6.1.	Перетанцовка команда – кто дома главный
6.2.	Рыбка с поцелуем
6.3.	Палочка-превращалочка
6.4.	Свадебное путешествие
6.5.	Битва веков (20-21 век)
6.6.	Семейные\влюбленные пары – «Мастер-класс по поцелуям»
6.7.	Ламбада –паровозик

7.	Третий стол:
7.1.	Музыкальная сказка…
7.2.	Обязанности молодых. Права молодоженов
7.3.	Семейная реликвия: 
- песочная церемония
- «Послание в будущее» (пишут друг другу, в красивый сосуд, сургуч)
- Дерево пожеланий (7 атласных ленточек по цветам радуги)
- Фотоальбом «Любовь – это…» (гости пишут в течение вечера, за лучшую фразу- приз)
- Фотосессия «Любовь – это.. .» (на черной доске мелом)
7.4.	Флешмоб «Лошадка»
7.5.	Угадай мелодию – 2 команды
7.6.	Тост за обручальные кольца
7.7.	Шоу «Как жених за невестой собирался»\ «Малыш»
7.8.	Анимашка «Сидячая цыганочка» - пожелания от гостей
7.9.	Танец невесты с папой
7.10.	Танец жениха и невесты (мыльные пузыри). Сердце.
7.11.	Воровство невесты\туфли
7.12.	Вицин-Никулин- Моргунов
7.13.	Мост любви для молодоженов. Ритуал «Прощание с детством»
7.14.	Обряд породнения семей

8.	Танцевальная пауза:
8.1.	Батл – большая стирка  (печем блины – команда тещи и свекрови)
8.2.	Эстафеты (команды Ж-Н)
8.3.	Свадебный фототеатр (фотосессия)


9.	Четвертый стол:
9.1.	Рэперы – поздравление. Поп-группа «Ленинград»
9.2.	Свадебные традиции – 2 бутылки шампанского
9.3.	Подарок на двоих - Колокольчик  желаний
9.4.	Гадание на первенца
9.5.	Тост за женщин. Анимашка «Застольная калинка-малинка»
9.6.	Восточная сценка
9.7.	Свадебный торт
9.8.	Аукцион «Что в черном ящике»
9.9.	Тост за тещу
9.10.	Музыкальная шляпа\ золотой микрофон
9.11.	Зажжение семейного очага
9.12.	Бросание букета
9.13.	Бросание подвязки

10.	 Танцевальная пауза:
10.1.	Супермен свадьбы 
10.2.	Цыганочка. Цыган. Медведь
10.3.	Медленный танец молодых. Ответное слово молодоженов.
10.4.	Ручеек с семейным очагом

11.	 Прощание с молодоженами:
11.1.	Бенгальские огни
11.2.	Дирижабль желаний, салют
11.3.	Гелиевые шары (заполненные светящимся газом)

----------

vashelga1968 (12.02.2019), Ольга Соколова (18.04.2017), Оля музручка (15.07.2017)

----------


## проказница

Предлагаю свой вариант!
1. Встреча молодых на улице (осыпаем)
2. 7 атласных лент "Дорога пожеланий"
3. Хлеб соль, чистая вода, благословение родителей.
4. Обряд омовения обручальных колец, (связали запястья рук молодых)
5. Круг почета
6. Представление родителей, бабушек, и почетных гостей, круг почета.
7. Приглашение за стол.
8. Первый тост провозглашение начала свадьбы
9. Интерактив знакомство 2 тост за колечки обручальные
10 очаг 3 тост за любовь
11. Песочная церемония, либо чаша изобилия 4 тост за судьбу
12. Игра с родителями.5 тост за родителей
13. Игровой момент Букетик который позволяет вывести всех гостей в центр
14. Девичник
15 Мальчишник
16 Первый танец молодых
17 первый танцевальный перерыв
допишу завтра

----------


## Славина

> Шикарно! Сижу с мокрыми глазами..


 :Yes4:  На последнюю свадьбу взяла эти слова на тост за родителей, когда говорила, такие мурахи бегали по коже у самой, и да, до сердец людей тоже дошло, многие прослезились. Так просто и так сильно!!! Спасибо Маргоше!!!

----------


## Лепочка

Каждый раз заходя на любимый форум не могу не удивиться какое изобилие полезных советов, искрометных заметок и просто огромный вал материала. Девочки подскажите было ли такое у вас на свадьбах: все начинается отлично с восторгом с воодушевлением а потом спад настроения пыталась анализировать не пойму толи люди устают?

----------


## проказница

Здравствуй Лепочка, меня зовут Валентина, мне очень приятно с тобой познакомиться, спад настроения у гостей бывает , но не всегда и не так часто. У меня на банкетах бывает наоборот. Люди приходят с настроением не важным , а уходят в приподнятом. Я строю свою программу очень насыщенно, не даю гостям расслабиться,и самые убойные и беспроигрышные конкурсы оставляю так скажем на закусочку. Финал свадьбы всегда сплошная лирика и никуда от этого не деться. Но эта лирика должна быть настолько отработана, чтобы комар носа не подточил. Все в динамике все в движении смена видов деятельности. Как правило в финале свадьбы гости становятся наблюдателями действа удивительного красивого.
вот план стандартного финала на моих свадьбах
1 торт
2 слово молодым
3 танец папы с дочкой, но танец могу сделать и  первой части, по желанию
4 обряд снятия фаты
5 снятие бутоньерки (символ верности жених)
6 семейное гнездышко
7 бросание букета
8 бросание подвязки
9 посылка в будущее
10 гасим очаг
11 финальная песня

----------


## nata66

> я давно отошла от обрасывания молодых мелочью, конфетами, рисом, потому как гости (по непонятной мне причине) все это кидают не под ноги, а норовят бросить в голову.((((
> Поэтому я встречаю лентами яркими, чтобы жизнь заиграла ЯРКИМИ КРАСКАМИ, колокольчиками - отпугиваем злых духов, Березовыми веточками ( для чего, не помню уже, надо в заготовках посмотреть). Все это должно быть без заунывности. Заменяли каравай шоколадом (т.к. они еще совсем маленькие, а в детстве все любят сладкое) - на сладкую жизнь.
> Ну и первый тост ВЕСЕЛЫЙ и не длинный. 
> Я не люблю стихи, поэтому я их тоже не использую.


У нас в Казахстане видно не такие продвинутые ....молодых всегда встречаем хлебом солью....а всё остальное варьируется....

----------


## nata66

Я стараюсь не затягивать встречу с молодыми,так как они часто опаздывают,гости все голодные,только и думают ,чтобы поскорее сесть за стол. Не больше 10 минут. Затем поцелуи,цветы...и пока молодые после катания приводят себя в порядок,я рассаживаю гостей

----------


## AVRORA

> Помогиите, люди добрые) Я новичок и только-только буду проводить свои первые свадьбы, сейчас у меня идет бурная подготовка... Не знаю как быть с зажжением семейного очага. Он у меня оказался на самом последнем месте, то есть прям перед финалом...Ну не смогла я его куда-то ещё воткнуть( Так можно оставить? Или лучше куда переместить?


Виктория, я бы не советовала делать "Семейный очаг" в финале. Часто люди к этому времени уже не способны оценить красоту момента. Перед первым танцем можно сделать.

----------


## боевая

Согласна, я тоже считаю, что все красивые моменты надо делать в начале, а потом дать гостям по полной оторваться. Я тоже не затягиваю встречу, буквально 10 минут. а потом делаем коридор счастья и провожаем к столу.Всегда напрягает когда большое количество гостей  процедура подарков. Стараюсь объединить. Например дарят тёти жениха и невесты, а по итогу дарения каждая группа должная станцевать свой танец под подобранную музыку

----------


## Geshka

Здравствуйте! Решила тоже сбросить для примера свой сценарный план свадьбы.
Ход свадьбы 05.12.14        
                                         18.00-24.00
1.	Встреча радужная
2.	1 застолье 
•	Фанфары
•	Торжественный вход молодых (тр.01)
•	1 тост  (тр. 21)
•	Слово мамам Наталье и … Наталье
•	Слово папе жениха Алексею 
•	Согласны со мной? (песенный интерактив)(тр.04)
•	Слово бабушке Нине Даниловне
•	Песочная церемония 
•	1 танец  (флешка жениха)
•	Танец радости - игротанец с гостями (тр.05)
•	Танцевальная программа (с быстрой)  

3.	2 застолье : 
•	Застольная затея 
- любовь - женщины – сердечко,
- здоровье – мужчины – бицепсы,
- удача – друзья – «YES!» кулак, локоть к колену
- счастье – родственники – воздушный поцелуй
•	Традиционное одаривание. Тостовая программа.
•	Игровой блок с платочками (папка 1)
•	Танцевальная программа  (с быстрой)
4.     3 застолье:
•	Хлопалка с гостями (папка 16)
•	Тостовая программа 
•	Кража невесты (папка 2)
•	Фоторамка молодожёнов (папка 7)
•	Танцевальная программа с быстрой
5.	4 застолье
•	Конечно давайте! (песенный интерактив с гостями) (тр. 41)
•	Тостовая программа 
•	Сказка про Ивана 
•	Танцевальная программа (с медленной)
6.	5 застолье:
•	Дефиле будущих невест (папка 5)
•	Букет,  ленточки (тр.29, тр.30)
•	Представление холостых юношей
•	Песня друзей жениху ("плюсовка" Рома) (тр.10)
•	Игровой блок "Бразильцы" (папка 11)
7.	6 застолье 
•	Фанфары
•	Торт 
•	Перед гаданием песненный интерактив «Ля-ля-ля»
•	Ползунки (большие)
8.	Окончание
•	Волшебный мешочек (тр.12)
•	Танец со свечами наш выбор
9.	Запасной вариант:
•	Танец жениха и друзей (папка 9)
•	Интератив песенный (тр. 06)
•	Эх, яблочко! (папка 8)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Мой план: 1. Встреча у крыльца(несколько вариантов)
               2. Выкуп красного места (несколько вариантов)
               3. Первое застолье(посвящается молодым)4 тоста. После третьего - застольная анимашка(несколько)
               4. Перерыв 10 мин(в зависимости от энергичности гостей.
               5. Дары(три варианта)
               6. Тост за укрепление семейного бюджета.
               7. Первый танцевальный блок в нем первый танец, и танцевальная массовка(несколько вариантов).
               8. Выкуп того что украдут первым. (процесс этот никак не контролируемый и с трудом управляемый).
               9. Второе застолье(посвящается родителям)обычно не более трех стопок 
               10. Второй танцевальный блок. в нем эстафеты, и танцевальная массовка с элементами театрализации. второй выкуп того что у молодых исчезло.
                11.Третье застолье(посвящается будущим малышам) гадаем на первенца.
- тост за укрепление семейного древа.(все кто находятся в кровном родстве с молодыми - пьют стоя).
                12. Третий танцевальный блок. В нем - сценка. (театрализация). третий выкуп для свидетелей.
                13. Четвертое застолье.Торт - продажа или аукцион(по желанию заказчика).
                14.Четвертый танцевальный блок.(не продолжительный) заканчивается прощальным танцем отца и дочери.
                15. финал(несколько вариантов), букет, подвязка. Огненное шоу.
Вариантов действительно не меньше трёх - все выбирают заказчики. в том числе и обряды. все подробно рассказываю и показываю. Подробности в моей темке.

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Веду не один - в паре. С 13:00 до 23:00


ужас то какой! Десять часов! Неужели такое ещё есть где то? :Smile3: ..ну я понимаю добавить чисто дискотекой, но вести программу 10 часов..бедные гости. Не жалеют их хозяева - да и ведущих тоже!

----------


## bree80

> Неужели такое ещё есть где то?


есть, и это нормально
бывает, что веду с выкупа в 10:00 до 3:00, потом до 4:00 ставим дискотеку, и это нормально  :Aga:

----------


## &Strekoza&

Ну у всякого норма своя конечно...про выкуп я и не подумала :Blush2: ...у нас редко заказывают - любят сами позаморочиться! Мы когда начинали вели программу пока не закончиться праздник..доходило до абсурда ...у пьяных гостей понятие о том что банкет благоразумно подытожить - или вообще отсутствует - или слабо выражено... Пришли к единому порядку - шестичасовая программа - час - продолжение ведения, остальное музыка...все довольны! И чувствуем себя выше и просто музыка быстро надоедает любителям погудеть до утра! Все хорошее по моему мнению должно закончиться чуть раньше чем начало надоедать... :Smile3: но это лично наше мнение. Больше по единому тарифу ценовому по принципу все включено - не работаем!

----------


## Nadine86

> *Viktorina007*, Специально для вас покопалась на форуме, раз Танюши нет... Вот что нашла:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...3203&highlight пост номер 12. А если тема для вас недоступна, то вот ссылочка на заветную стенку: http://rutube.ru/video/4d936083fcf2e...01d4ba9d188e2/   (Всё по-честному, видео на рутубе выложена самим уважаемым автором, он же и даёт эту ссылку в предыдущем посте :) ) Думаю, такие вещи должны жить по городам и весям и процветать! Слава Ильичу!



Эх... ссылочки уже не открываются... Может кто-то в двух словах?

----------


## Nadine86

> 4. тост за любовь - у меня это зажжение семейного очага, плавно переходит в тост за любовь. (очаг у меня - железное сердце с 7 свечами и фейерверком сверху - и лирично и феерично)


Оо, а можно поподробнее?
Это ваш личный атрибут, который вы даете в аренду молодоженам?
Просто обычно молодые покупают свечку (большую толстую,  лебедями, сердцами, кольцами и т.д.)
А у вас получается 7 свечей и еще фейерверк (я так понимаю это "холодный", типа бенгальского).
Уж очень интересно, как это выглядит))

----------


## Валентина Агуев

Девочки привет,я новичёк на сайте.Захлёбываюсь от информации,спасибо всем огромное за ваш материал.Помогите придумать,что нибудь интерессное на выкупы.Я их просто ненавижу.Начинается безпредел,всё уходит из под контроля...Поделитесь своим опытом!

----------


## Курица

> Помогите придумать,что нибудь интерессное на выкупы.Я их просто ненавижу.Начинается безпредел,всё уходит из под контроля...Поделитесь своим опытом!


 Валентина, есть 15 страниц темки про выкупы, но, к сожалению, с твоим количеством сообщений(((-туда пока тебе вход закрыт!
 :Meeting: нужно иметь не менее 30 результативных сообщений, и тогда многие "двери" во многие темки "откроются")))

А вот *тут* ты была???
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354 
Это раздел Форума "*Говорит Германия*". Думаю, тебе там будет ооочень интересно!!
Там приглашают к общению о специфике работы ведущих в Германии Ира *skomorox* и Лена *Элен*.
Наши германские русскоговорящие ведущие встречаются и в реале, а не только сотрудничают в виртуале! :Aga:

----------


## anastasiya-M

Добрый вечер уважаемые форумчане! Я новичок на вашем форуме и хочу сказать мне тут очень нравится!
По поводу сценарного плана хочу сказать, что рассписывать всё подробно я себе не могу, записываю только самые важные моменты, а особенно то что просят сами молодые. А насчёт блоков, так смотрю по ситуации на банкете и проанализировав публику начиная с первого тоста понимаешь какой сегодня будет план вечера. ИМХО
Темка бесспорно интересная и будет хорошим помощником особенно начинающим ведущим!

----------


## Валентина Агуев

Вот и у нас такая же проблема ,время не обговаривается .Цена идёт от начала до конца свадьбы,а когда этот конец??Сами знаете,там затянули,здесь задержали и в итоге с дорогой 20 часов отработала.

----------


## Валентина Агуев

У меня первый тост начинается с признания в любви молодожёнами ,плюс нашла на форуме,переходящий в мой тост с помощью гостей.А да,до этого ставлю видео "вся наша жизнь кино".Кстати тоже с форума,отличный материал!!!!

----------


## наташа криворотько

> У меня первый тост начинается с признания в любви молодожёнами ,плюс нашла на форуме,переходящий в мой тост с помощью гостей.А да,до этого ставлю видео "вся наша жизнь кино".Кстати тоже с форума,отличный материал!!!!


ОЙ очень интересненько можно поподробнее?????

----------


## Валентина Агуев

> ОЙ очень интересненько можно поподробнее?????


Это замечательная идея Лены Видьмановой ,видео построенное на эпизодах фильмов о любви.За кадром ведущий читает текст.Ещё не знаю,как скидывать видео на сайт.И начинаем снимать фильм о молодых.Опять же плюс признание в любви,не помню где нашла.Как только разберусь с техникой на сайте обязательно скину...

----------


## Курица

> не знаю,как скидывать видео на сайт


Это делается методом выставления ссылки на файлообменник, куда видео загружено!
Удачи!

----------


## наташа криворотько

> Это замечательная идея Лены Видьмановой ,видео построенное на эпизодах фильмов о любви.За кадром ведущий читает текст.Ещё не знаю,как скидывать видео на сайт.И начинаем снимать фильм о молодых.Опять же плюс признание в любви,не помню где нашла.Как только разберусь с техникой на сайте обязательно скину...


окей!!!Я сама не знаю как это делать

----------


## Джина

> Я сама не знаю как это делать


Девочки, ничего сложного нет.

Наша Курочка вас послала и очень правильно послала, вернее, указала путь на файлообменники




> ссылки на файлообменник, куда видео загружено!


Или ссылки на видео, или прямо   в сообщение можно вставить ссылку ( вверху сообщения есть значок "кинолента"), если нажмете на этот значок и вставите туда  ссылку с ютуба,в том случае , если видео загружено туда, и этот ролик будет отображаться в вашем сообщении.

Фото , пожалуйста, загружаем через савепик ( ссылка на файлообменник внизу сообщения слева) или другой фотохостинг, кроме, радикала.

----------


## Валентина Агуев

> Стихи учить не люблю....проза....но последнее время замечаю , что могу начать а дальше сама стихами досачиняю
> 
> И так первый тост
> 
> Дорогие гости сегодня мы все собрались здесь, чтобы отпраздновать День, ДЕНЬ БРАКОСОЧЕТАНИЯ наших молодых.
> Александр и Алёны!! с сегодняшнего дня вы две половинки одного звена. Обручальные кольца которые вы сегодня надели имеют свои традиции. 
> Обручальное кольцо – это славная многозначная эмблема.
>  Во-первых, кольцо символ верности, 
> во-вторых, кольцо круглое и не имеет ни начала ни конца и этим символизирует вечность.
> ...


Первый тост от Марины Морозовой "И рядом кто то улыбнётся"шедевр!

----------

Гриценко (18.02.2017)

----------


## Liilit

Может теперь можете. И со мной поделиться? Спасибо!

----------


## Мария Браценюк-Савчук

Да новачком бути складно) у сфері ведення я уже давно не новичок, а от на форумі зовсім зелена))) ніяк не можу допетрати що до чого :Grin:

----------


## Мария Браценюк-Савчук

Пили за молодих
пили за щастя їх
а зараз час настав
за батьків підняти бокал

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> а от на форумі зовсім зелена))) ніяк не можу допетрати що до чого


Мария, а в чём трудности, что не понять на форуме? :Meeting:  Скажите, возможно, подскажем, поможем...

Чтобы лучше "допетрати" работу и функции форума, рекомендую для начала почитать вот эти темы:
1. *Ответы на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только.*
2. *Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!*
3. *Как выложить материал (фото, видео, музыку, документы, книги и др.)*
Будут вопросы - обращайтесь. Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## Лера О

СПАСИБО за такой развернутый план свадьбы.Провела 13 юбилеев,а вот свадьба в августе предстоит,первая.

----------


## Танюшонок

> СПАСИБО за такой развернутый план свадьбы.Провела 13 юбилеев,а вот свадьба в августе предстоит,первая.


Лера, все у вас получится! С такой убойной помощью, как на этом форуме, иначе и быть не может))) Я здесь редкий гость, но, когда получается найти время - это море удовольствия и бальзам на сердце. Возможно, мой эпизод ближнего знакомства ведущей с гостями вам когда-нибудь пригодится... Вот он: 
"Ну, что ж, ещё раз всем добрый, душевный июльский вечер в праздничном кругу друзей! Да, да, друзей, потому что вся программа сегодняшней свадьбы рассчитана на ваши лучезарные улыбки, огонь сердец и тёплое участие! 
Наш вечер начался прекрасно, люстры светят в зале ясно,
Познакомиться пора, а поможет нам – игра! 
Ну, то что я – козерожка вы уже знаете, представлюсь, хотя и это внимательные гости уже знают. Меня зовут Татьяна. А кроме меня есть ещё Татьяны, Танечки, Танюши в зале?
Встаньте, пожалуйста, пошлите воздушный поцелуй нашей красавице-невесте, помашите рукой жениху, а милые, добрые, славные гости наших молодоженов подарят вам аплодисменты.
Я родилась в год Петуха…
Я – большая любительница сладкого…
Я обожаю баню
Я люблю путешествовать
Я – мясоедка
Я собираю коллекцию котов. …

Про кого я не сказала и сегодня промолчала, как единая семья,
Давайте дружно крикнем – Я! (Аплодисменты)

А, сейчас, стоп, и посмотрите: какая рука сверху вы определите.
Если это правая рука, то хлопали вы от души наверняка,
А если сверху левая ладошка, то сил вы пожалели немножко.

Дальше начинаются серьёзные штучки: на груди скрестили ручки.
Сверху правая, тогда – властная натура в вас вселена!
А если сверху левая – увы, Наполеоном вы - не рождены.

Ну и напоследок – глазки закрыли, но не уснули, 
а ручки в замочек сомкнули.
А теперь глазки открыли, и большим пальчиком пошевелили.
Сверху правый, то тогда, с вами можно хоть куда,
Ведь правильно дорогой вы идёте, дорогие друзья.
А вот с левым пальчиком ещё нужно разобраться,
Ведь так легко уйти налево с ним и там затеряться.

Ну, вот и всё, это была всего лишь шутка-баламутка на полминутки,
Которая заряжает на час и бьёт не в бровь, а прямо в глаз.

А, скажите-ка мне, пожалуйста, дорогие гости, что по вашему красноречивее всех слов? (ответ)
Правильно, поступки. Именно они говорят об истинных чувствах и мыслях, они сильнее слов и служат критерием истины. Так вот ваши поступки говорят о том, что вы отложили все спешные дела, надели красивые наряды, сели в машины, автобусы, но все прибыли сюда, чтоб поздравить наших молодых с Днем свадьбы, а это значит, что они вам дороги, что вы его цените и любите. Именно поэтому, наш следующий тост за вас, дорогие гости: 
За то, что ты пришёл, гость дорогой, давай бокалы сдвинем в дружном тосте!
Пусть не наступит в жизни день такой, когда б в наш дом не постучали гости!"
(Отдыхательная пауза)

----------


## Milayamila

Можно еще тут спрошу...
Оч нужна помощ!

Вводная следующая: 20 лет совместной жизни (фарфор. есснно)
Никаких "розовых соплей"... ну или по минимумум....
Подружки невесты в леопардовых нарядах (шота нада про хищников. что ли, как то привязать)
Вечеринка вокруг бассейна
Мероприятие чисто для взрослых.
Я вот думаю, что, наверное, пойду в темах о корпоративах пороюсь.... :064: 

Первый танец молодых-танго, хоть с этим все ясно :)
Не знаю с какой стороны подступиться.
Традиционные обряды и романтические стихи, скорее всего. будут не оч уместны  :Blush2: 
Оч нужны ваши идеи! Хелп!

----------


## Ранеткина

Очень интересная идея у вас! Я сама культуролог и у нас задумывалась делать по разным традициям свадьбы.... Ну в русском, индийской, но пока народ не соглашается это же все нужно делать от костюмов до банкета в таком стиле и очень затратно.

----------


## Ранеткина

Я пока тут читаю и учусь, у меня только предстоит моя первая свадьба.... Но ваш тост про родителей очень тронул... А вы делаете слайд шоу сами или молодые вам уже готовые представляют???

----------


## Ранеткина

Мне очень понравилась Ваша идея, особенно неожиданно про ленточку на бутылки. Мне тоже хочется эффектную встечу сделать , но не шибко накладную.. А можно вашу нарезку увидеть???

----------


## Ранеткина

Девочки, у меня такой вопрос.. проводиться ли у вас обряд снятия фаты с невесты....??? у нас проводятся... Может , кто подскажет слова на этот обряд, а то растерялась совсем. Вроде обряд восточный,но у нас в моду вошел у всех...

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Девочки, у меня такой вопрос.. проводиться ли у вас обряд снятия фаты с невесты....???


Посмотри вот здесь! http://inter-svadba.com/showthread.php?t=136761&page=2
И почему ты решила, что это восточный обряд???
Мне всегда думалось, что это старорусский обряд!

----------


## Ранеткина

Нет на руси переплетали косы, а снятие фаты это восточный обряд покрытия платком головы

----------


## мисс Татьяна

огро-о-о-о-омное спасибо всем-всем...именно из этого раздела с молчаливого согласия хозяев взяла себе на заметку огромное количество занятных штуковин...у меня снятие фаты есть практически всегда...за исключением случаев, когда отсутствует сама фата...у нас это традиция...я сделала обряд слезливым...весь он очень длинный, поэтому сокращаю на ходу по мере необходимости...
а вообще у нас свадьба никогда не проходит по конкретному плану...есть только блоки, которые проводятся в разное время на разных свадьбах(я обычно пишу не План свадьбы, а Что будем проводить:
1.встреча молодых  на улице;
выход молодых под репчик в самом зале уже;
первый тост(короткий стихотворный);
потом Свадебный репортаж(заканчивается он песней Николаева "Выпьем за любовь", за неё и пьём; 
и третий за родителей(у нас такова традиция) - честно признаюсь, что его слизала здесь же(прошу меня простить великодушно автора за то, что его имя не помню, но суть в том что мы никогда не сможем расплатиться с теми....
2 Свадебный аукцион Без чего не может быть свадьбы(разыгрываем фото молодых) и следом тост за обручальные кольца
3 Дарение (здесь все зависит от пожелания молодых)
4 Блок "Гадание на пол будущего ребенка":здесь одна из нас переодевается в девочку и учит молодых или проверяет их навыки (если родители опытные) как растить деток(одеваем свидетелей в костюмы малышей;кормим их, воспитываем, развлекаем),потом собираем кто на мальчика, кто на девочку; отправляем послание будущему малышу; и танцуем зажигательный флеш-моб
5 Каравай и очаг
6 Фата, за ней подвязка и букет
7 Переодевалки (муз. сказка, парад невест и др.)
8 Конкурсы на отработку (при краже быков, невесты и т.д.)
9 Танцевальные игры
10 Блок с красной шапочкой (одна из нас переодевается и играет с залом, заканчивает музыкальным батлом)
11 Просто подвижные игры и конкурсы
12 Проводы молодых
Р.S: пропустила Первый танец молодых (обычно распределяем обязанности между ними игрулькой, потом танец, но бывает по разному)
Вроде примерно как-то так. А все подробности зависят уже от пожеланий молоды и их финансовых возможностей, места проведения, количества гостей и многого другого)..
Прошу сильно не судить...мы пока не профи...мы только пытаемся ими стать методом проб и ошибок...

----------


## po4emy4ka

как же я вас люблю!!! какие вы все умницы и умники! низкий поклон  до земли. надеюсь, что у меня тоже все получится. 

Танюша, ты мой ангел-хранитель, помогатель и оберегатель. спасибо за пендель волшебный.

----------


## galchonka

Итак, доброго всем вечера!!!!
Меня не было на этом сайте 2 года (или 3 года  :Blush2:  точно не помню).. Но я по всем вам очень скучала..
И вот НАКОНЕЦ-то я выхожу замуж!! И конечно пришла за советом о проведении этого самого замечательного дня которого я столько ждала конечно к вам, мои дорогие!!
Проводить свадьбу будет наша форумчанка, с которой мы здесь познакомились Лена.. Она спрашивает что я хочу..
Если честно - не знаю с чего начать.. У меня есть кой-какие наброски с форума, но читать даже не знаю - в голове каша паническая какая-то...
Приглашенных будет 25 человек примерно.. Друзья (женатые пары, некоторые с детьми).. И наши мамы.. 
Жених у меня не любитель танцев и всего такого.. Потому предполагается его особо не трогать, а уделить внимания побольше гостям..
Прошу подсказки.. Нужен планчик для моего понимания что там должно быть.. на свадьбах лет 15 не была...
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> не знаю с чего начать.


Галина,поздравляю с ТАКИМ замечательным событием в жизни!!!
А начать нужно с начала.Ну велком-зона,там масса всего!!!А вот приезд молодожёнов?Встреча,будет или нет? Если нет,то всё понятно,сначала фотосессия и к столу.Если будет,тогда какая?С караваем? здесь кусаем,ломаем,целуем???? Х\б изделие может быть и др.допустим пицца иль бутерброд с икрой(красная,черная,кабачковая :Girl Blum2: ) Я делаю гадание на "ромашке"(есть такая круглая в виде ромашке большая булка) А ещё по французски можно встречать с виноградом.
Уже много-много раз делала лёгкую ненавязчивую встречу с шампанским(сочетальные чаши) Посмотри у Манечки.и Жених выпусказ 3 "стрелы" на 3 стороны света(то же у Манечки есть. 3 стрелы - это покупаем пиротехнику с конфетти)
Так что обсуждать надо с самого начала и до самого финала.

----------


## galchonka

> Галина,поздравляю с ТАКИМ замечательным событием в жизни!!!
> А начать нужно с начала.Ну велком-зона,там масса всего!!!А вот приезд молодожёнов?Встреча,будет или нет? Если нет,то всё понятно,сначала фотосессия и к столу.Если


ПАСИБКИ!! Уже волнительно...  :Vah: 
Очень давно не читала форум - и столько информации тем более сейчас заложить в голову не могу  :Blink: 
Вообще хочу мега-позитивную свадьбу.. Жених парень сурьезный.. Просил его сильно не беспокоить..  :Nono: 
И друзей своих звать не хочет - только маму и сестру с семьей.. Так что все 20 приглашенных - мои друзья..
Народ зажигательный, но не все.. Есть на кого опереться ведущей.. Но пока мы в простарции немного..
Она у меня спрашивает что я хочу а я даже не знаю как это проводится - потому что была последний раз на свадьбе 
15 лет назад когда свидетели свадьбы проводили.. Есть инфа с форума кой-какая.. Но так чтобы в ней разобраться надо время.. 
У меня его не так много.. Вот еще слайд-шоу Лена предложила сделать.. а у нас даже фоток совместных нет..  :Fz: 
Все поправимо, конечно.. надо канву кой-какую выстроить..

Встречу думаю по-традиции с караваем.. раньше помню ленточки были - нафталин? ну что-то красивое со словами начала..
Фамилию не меняю ну потому что я уже с этой фамилией состоялась.. Хотя всё так сказать наживное, но я себя по-другому не представляю..
Дарение надо как-нибудь сделать необычно.. Гостей не так много - хочу уделить внимание каждому.. Возможно стихи напишу  для подводки если найдет озарение..
Букет кидать некому и подвязку тоже.. Холостых на свадьбе не будет..
То кафе которое приглядели (уж очень жених придирчивый в этом плане) - не очень большое.. Потанцевать место есть, но на паравозик не хватит пространства  :Derisive: 
Побольше застолок и каких-нибудь не очень активных конкурсов (типа скачек - неет места там)..
Кафе оформлено в ковбойском стиле, но сама свадьба не тематическая.. можно что-то вплести, но не целиком..
Платье то у же куплено.. Да и жених хочет строгий черный костюм даже без бутоньерки..
Буду рада услышать любые мысли - ну хотя бы по самому проведению - в смысле порядок...

Вот скока букофф... :Blush2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> С караваем? здесь кусаем,ломаем,целуем?


Галя,так что с караваем делать хотите?



> Жених парень сурьезный.. Просил его сильно не беспокоить..
> Народ зажигательный, но не все
> Есть инфа с форума кой-какая..
> Вот еще слайд-шоу
> помню ленточки были
> Дарение надо как-нибудь сделать необычно..
> Букет кидать некому и подвязку тоже.. Холостых на свадьбе не будет..
> Побольше застолок и каких-нибудь не очень активных конкурсов


по порядку:Женихи они в 98% все как под копирку,хоть брёвна катать,НО лёжа! Давно уже Ж и Н с родителями на свадьбе не беспокою(вип персоны,украшение Свадьбы,ради которых весь этот праздник) Только если сами просят,задействовать или что то придумать для них.Гости которые пришли приятно провести время,но нулевой активностью,не стоит их на что то уговаривать и тем более навязывать сменить своё отношение.Как правило,они осмотревшись,понимают,что ведущая со здоровым чувством юмора,тактичная и все что делает,делает только с добротой.Сами раскрепощаются и начинают проявлять активность.
Галя,брось натернеченую инфу(хочу понять твоё чувство юмора и вкус.
Предложение Лены,хорошее,фотографии всегда на УРА!
Ленточки сейчас заменили на- полотна ткани(радуга) рушники,и палки-махалки с колокольчиками.Уверена есть ещё масса всего!
Насчёт дарения.Твои стихи отдельно для гостей,будут очень к стати.Хорошая фишка получится.Если распечатать на карточках,то можно подарить всем гостям(как отдарки-таросики)ну добавь по шоколадке с вашим изображением,как пожелания тёплых слов и сладкой жизни.
Передача званий,будущая невеста и будущий жених,если действительно у всех пар законный брак(с печатью в паспорте и кольцом на палец) :Derisive: Как правило так бывает редко,кто то да гражданские.Если же ТОТ редкий случай официальных браков.Традицию всё равно необходимо передать,что бы свадьбы продолжались, :Derisive: а то кого мы женить будем? Для будущего жениха можно с веником или ключиком.А невесту можно с хрустальной(шоколадной,сувенирной под колечки и т.д.) туфелькой.Можно надумать массу идей!!
Что касается застолок их на форуме-масса,сейчас модно видео конкурсы и фокусы.Насчёт подвижных конкурсов выбираю такие где участвуют мало гостей.2-3 пары или семейные.5-7 участников и т.д.

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> Как ВЫ поняли, уважаемы заглянувшие в темку, это-результат анализа и выделения типичных блоков сценплана свадьбы.
> Исходя из проанализированных Анной.
> 
> ТЕПЕРЬ вам и карты в руки. Пишите. Уточняйте.Расширяйте(сужайте)...и т.п. А Анна будет анализировать добавленное и время от времени вносить в ЭТОТ план дополнительные строки(моменты,советы и т.п.)
> 
> Думаю, это будет полезно всем-и новичкам, и "старичкам")))


Девочки так все подробно даже вопросов нет ...бери и работай ...у меня только третья свадьба будет первые две были просто вечер...без традицый...а третья в е традиции кроме кражи невесты ...спасибо огромное.

----------


## Мама Таня

Доброго Всем времени суток. Вот наткнулась на эту темку как раз кстати. Предложили вести свадьбу. Свадьба в октябре. Дело в том. что это будет моя первая свадьба. Юбилеи, ДР, корпоративы были, а вот Свадьбы нет. Боюсь страшно.Здесь столько всего, глаза разбегаются. Хочется чего то необычного, красивого. Буду стараться и надеюсь все будет здорово!!!!

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> Доброго Всем времени суток. Вот наткнулась на эту темку как раз кстати. Предложили вести свадьбу. Свадьба в октябре. Дело в том. что это будет моя первая свадьба. Юбилеи, ДР, корпоративы были, а вот Свадьбы нет. Боюсь страшно.Здесь столько всего, глаза разбегаются. Хочется чего то необычного, красивого. Буду стараться и надеюсь все будет здорово!!!!


Мама Таня давай вместе боятся у меня хоть 3 все равно коленки дрожат ...а Девченки молодцы столько интересного и все хочется испробывать...Удачи тебе

----------

